# Prometheus Poseidon 3500m diver watch project



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Presentation of our coming project: *Prometheus Poseidon*

Two firsts: our deepest diver ever with a water resistance of 3500m and option for a bronze case.

Sapphire bezel inlay, 120 clicks unidirectional bezel, 43mm case, 22mm lugs, case height of approximately 16mm, Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like it!
Kind of an IWC AT feel to it but still original. 
Any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are still working on details but once finalized we will open a pre-order. Price will be competitive for the specs.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great. What are the lug to lug, bezel OD and dial size opening dimensions?


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Another Diver I am really Liking.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I really like the bronze version. I hope L2L won't be too big.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I must admit this looks very nice. Beautiful. Can't wait to see it come to life!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really nice Carlos,

you are very busy to sell us all your nice watches. :-d

Silver and black/green my favorite models.

Is the 0-15 area on the bezel lumed ?

I think black hands on the silver dialed version looks much better.

Are the black dial matte ?


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Carlos*,
*YES, YES, YES !!!*
I want one.
You are doing wonderful things for Dive Watch Enthusiasts.

*RHINO*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I sent you a PM with the following:

- About the gold version, is it a gold PVD or will this be a brass/bronze watch?
- Are the hands going to be a polished or brushed silver? Polished looks far classier.
- Will the trim around the indices be polished or brushed? Again, the polished adds a great deal of pop and class to the watch face.
- Will the hour and minute hand have a slight bend to them? Not flat I mean. Flat hands are dreadlfully boring.
- The centre links have a small trim between them and the outside links, again, polished of brushed?
- Will the dial be glossy or matte?
- Will the dial be luminous?
- What will be the lug to lug height?
- Will there be a rubber strap option?
- What will you be using for the luminous material?
- Will the movements be regulated?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Says bronze on the OP.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are still working on details so can't reply straight to all questions. 

The "gold" color version is bronze CuSn8.

Dial is not fully lumed the indexes are as well as chapter ring. Dial is matte.

Bronze version will use a rubber strap. Still undecided if using ours or a Bonetto Cinturini 281 or 324.

Lume will be Swiss Made RC Tritec C3 superluminova for black/green version and BGW9 for others.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> Dial is not fully lumed the indexes are as well as chapter ring. Dial is matte.
> 
> Lume will be Swiss Made RC Tritec C3 superluminova for black/green version and BGW9 for others.


That sounds absolutely great !

Especially a matte dial... :-!

I think that bezel with lume look outstanding !


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't decide between black green, blue or bronze


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Says bronze on the OP.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Guess I was too excited by the photos, missed it.

Your witnessing is highly appreciated.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice, Carlos. You have nailed this one. Well done. |>


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Fantastic looking, congrats!
are you ever going to come out with a smaller version?
i would really love to see more divers in the 38-40mm range, and judging from some of the comments around WUS (not exactly a very precise market research, but still  ) it looks like there might be a niche for this size...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

For those who admire the IWC Aquatimer from afar because of its price then this could very well be a blessing. Nice looking watch but why give it 3500m WR as all its done is give it a 16mm thickness, a dressy diver which will struggle to fit under a shirt sleeve.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

This watch looks awesome. I can't wait to see the actual pictures when it is finished.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice...this could be my first bronzo:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow...3500m WR... even 2500m should be a lot and unusual!
I like 43mm diameter, but afraid the bezel will be 45mm and will join the wave fashion of large watches.
There is "middle bezel" between rotating bezel and dial, what is it? I suppose it is ring where crystal is placed, like on rxl deep sea. Very nice, love smaller dial diameter! Love metal hands and indexes.

What I really miss is any posseidon triangle element... f.e. integrated on second hand, 3teeth indexes, or at least printed on the dial. 

Bezel looks be sapphire lumed, but many like to see solid metal bezel, what is hard to find actually last days...

generally I am impressed!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Since this is early days into this project if it were me I'd take on board some of the suggestions already voiced like incorporating a trident into the design somewhere and rethink its case thickness as 16mm is seriously thick and adds unnecessary weight especially on the bracelet. Other than that I reckon you have the making of a winner.


----------



## Silly (Dec 11, 2013)

Love it! Will definitely buy this if the lug to lug is no bigger than 51mm. Love the thickness for it too... it needs to be chunky as design really supports it. 

Please let me know what the lug to lug currently is planned?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just a thought.
Are big dates difficult to implement? 
If not, I suggest to have a big date window at 6 o'clock, delete the "automatic" to make more space for the big date.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

chriscentro said:


> Just a thought.
> Are big dates difficult to implement?
> If not, I suggest to have a big date window at 6 o'clock, delete the "automatic" to make more space for the big date.


Yep, the big date I'm aware of is the eta 2826, not sure if they have 6 o'clock date wheels for them though, it's actually a two wheel mechanism, 1-15 and 16-31, I've had one apart and they are funky.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Love the broznze variation. Hope the lug to lug can be 50 or below. 50 is already pushing it for me 

wuld love to get 1 if can fit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Reminds me too much of these...


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

How thick?


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

I like it. I wonder if it will come with an integrated rubber strap.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I would have ordered one in a blink of an eye if in Titanium !

I hope the bezel will be lumed like on the Bremont Supermarine and also that the nice integrated rubber strap could be ordered additional with the steel case.
I would prefer the date at 6:00 as usual of course and rounded indexes.
I like the no crown guards and the big crown.
Now I will see how it will grow...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The black/green one looks great ! I guess that model will have the lumed bezel ?
What is the purpose of the second inner bezel ?

Regards,


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We are still working on details so can't reply straight to all questions.
> 
> The "gold" color version is bronze CuSn8.
> 
> ...


Only indexing the first 15mins is a style that keeps being copied...even though its less helpful for timekeeping when diving. Any chance the bezel could be fully indexed??


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

There is no inner bezel. It is a chapter ring for easier reading.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> There is no inner bezel. It is a chapter ring for easier reading.


I'm such a fan of a raised chapter ring but why lume the chapter ring as well, the hour markers alone would keep the dial less busy at night but without doubt the bezel needs to be fully lumed especially since you will have to opportunity to offer dual lumes that look so distinctive on the Aquatimer which inspired this.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like it, particularly the blue/orange version. The 3,500M rating seems pretty extreme, though. Maybe w/ that sort of rating you should have called it the 'Challenger Deep'.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

For me that's pretty damn close to perfect!!! Thank you for the sensible date window location!!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bronze looks nice (or the nicest to me).


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the date at "6 would be perfect !

Perfect fit to the square markers !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> I think the date at "6 would be perfect !
> 
> Perfect fit to the square markers !


I agree.

The dial would look a lot more balanced with date at 6.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting. When I first saw the drawing I recognized what looked to me as an Aquatimer bezel. But, that's from ICW's precious model. Anyway, I like it but would like to see the side profile and full dimensions, case finishing, drilled lugs and L to L.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Small update on specs:

Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch Miyota 9015

Small update on specs:

Sapphire bezel inlay, 120 clicks unidirectional bezel, 43mm case, 22mm lugs, height approximately 16mm, 50mm lug to lug, Miyota 9015 movement.

Also changed hands and dial applied indexes to be brushed for a more vintage look.


















































What do you think?


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

I would like to see the hands, black dial, and the bezel that is offered on the bronze watch also available in the stainless steel case and bracelet.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Now a question. 

Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and chrome applied indexes?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the sapphire bezel inlay.. Is it a quarter bezel lume? Also some info on the bracelet... divers extension/ ratcheting clasp/half links/ multi-link with screws ? Thanks!!
Barry


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sapphire bezel will be lumed (including numbers 20, 25, 30, ..., 55). Solid stainless steel bracelet with diver extension buckle.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> Now a question.
> 
> Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and chrome applied indexes?


Chrome.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

supawabb said:


> Chrome.


+1


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

so chrome seems to have an edge from posts here at watchuseek and other forums


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

kdsarch said:


> I would like to see the hands, black dial, and the bezel that is offered on the bronze watch also available in the stainless steel case and bracelet.


Agreed


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> There is no inner bezel. It is a chapter ring for easier reading.


So does the chapter ring slope down to the dial, like the new IWC AT watches ?

Regards,


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> So does the chapter ring slope down to the dial, like the new IWC AT watches ?
> 
> Regards,


As far as I'm aware the new IWC AT have a form of an internal bezel that is moved by the external bezel so I doubt going to be the same.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

any ti version planned, with proper surface hardening?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> Small update on specs:
> 
> Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch Miyota 9015
> 
> ...


Carlos, brushed please !
Like you say, it's more a vintage look !

And I like to see the complete area on the bezel from 0-15 is fully lumed.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

3500M..... LOL, But nice looking watch, design looks sweet, very nice hands and dial, nice classic case although would be nice to see more crowns in the 4 oclock position, and watch is a bit small for me, but i have a feeling this will be a good seller, over all very nice.

The green one looks very slick, love it.


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Chrome


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

In a diver's perspective springbars are not so good, the watch gets entangled, the springbar is pulled out and it's lost.
Threaded bars (with a drop of 222 loctite) are a diver's best friend.
So one could use the aquatimer style velcro strap (1997), which is adjustable in one second at any time even when diving (try this with zulu or nato or rubber), very safe, inexpensive, extremely comfortable.
And of course the same advantages apply with nato/zulu straps.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Chrome


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

frenco said:


> In a diver's perspective springbars are not so good, the watch gets entangled, the springbar is pulled out and it's lost.
> Threaded bars (with a drop of 222 loctite) are a diver's best friend.
> So one could use the aquatimer style velcro strap (1997), which is adjustable in one second at any time even when diving (try this with zulu or nato or rubber), very safe, inexpensive, extremely comfortable.
> And of course the same advantages apply with nato/zulu straps.


I'm not sure if your post was intended to recommend screw bars for this project, but if it is I wholeheartedly agree. I would love to see them in this watch. Hex perhaps?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> Now a question.
> 
> Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and chrome applied indexes?


I am going to have to say brushed for both. Brushed hand/index surface is more legible in all lighting conditions. Chrome will sometimes "black out" with a reflection making them less legible. I also think the brushed hands/indexes look a little more vintage style and will work better aesthetically with the brushed bezel/case finish.

I am really liking what I am seeing on this one so far. |> |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thoughts on a couple of design details (for what it's worth)....

- I think the bezel 12:00 triangle might integrate better if it was white instead of the orange. This would then leave the orange color section to designate the 15 minute section only.
- I like the dial chapter ring to be consistent with it's minute markers and for them to be all dots.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very interesting, Carlos. I would also go with brushed hands and indexes for visibility reasons. Also to avoid reflexions as much as possible since it's a dive watch.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> I am going to have to say brushed for both. Brushed hand/index surface is more legible in all lighting conditions. Chrome will sometimes "black out" with a reflection making them less legible. I also think the brushed hands/indexes look a little more vintage style and will work better aesthetically with the brushed bezel/case finish.


I'll second this. I'm really liking this design. Can't decide on black/green or black/orange though...


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Thoughts on a couple of design details (for what it's worth)....
> 
> - I think the bezel 12:00 triangle might integrate better if it was white instead of the orange. This would then leave the orange color section to designate the 15 minute section only.
> - I like the dial chapter ring to be consistent with it's minute markers and for them to be all dots.


Once again, I second Dave's suggestions. He's spot on.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I like all the suggestions made by Dave apart from the triangle being white instead of matching the 15 minute segment, I feel it flows better when it's in the matching colour. I also like the idea of brushed rather than chrome, be different I say.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

To me it's the blue/orange which appeals the most simply because to get similar in the IWC Aquatimer required a limited edition chrono if memory serves.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Tym2relax said:


> I'm not sure if your post was intended to recommend screw bars for this project, but if it is I wholeheartedly agree. I would love to see them in this watch. Hex perhaps?


Yes, I meant screw bars, sorry, I'm not very familiar with the english watch jargon.
This is an issue often considered trivial, but it's not.

Regarding hex, I'm not so sure, in the small size they tend to be rounded out if the tool used is not dimensionally perfect (or if the socket is not perfect). And since screw bars require loctite, some effort to unscrew will be necessary.
I wish torx was available in this small size, I don't think it is.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Now a question.
> 
> Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and chrome applied indexes?


I don't think you can go wrong with either but my preference would be brushed.

+1 for the suggestion of offering the black and white bezel insert and non painted hands on the SS black dial.

+1 for keeping the chapter ring markers consistent


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

sapcmc said:


> Now a question. Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and chrome applied indexes?


 Brushed


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Now a question.
> 
> Brushed hands and brushed applied indexes or chrome hands and
> chrome applied indexes?


Brushed would be more practical, as mentioned earlier, easier to read. And yes, would add to the vintage look.
As for the bezel triangle, I think it should remain the same colour as the 0 - 15 highlight colour. Looks more uniform.

Regards,


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Blue looks great.
My vote for brushed


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

3D renders of the Prometheus Poseidon









































































Helium valve is at 9 o'clock side of case so not visible from this renders


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy cow !

That looks awesome Carlos ! 

The blue one :-!


On the silver dialed Poseidon, black hand set maybe ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

2D images help with the whole 'how a design gels' but 3D images lets everyone know how it truly looks and I must say this looks exceedingly good. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Carlos --- WOW! Now that I see the design in the 3D CAD renderings the Poseidon looks really good. Im in. |> |>


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Where can i pre-order?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Fantastic !

OK, Carlos, now I get the "inner bezel".

Yes, in 3D version, we get the real picture of the layout ..... and it is looking really great ! The Green and Blue models look fantastic.

Will there be a rubber strap available, maybe separately ?

Regards,


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Rubber strap will likely be a Bonetto Cinturini 306 for the bronze version.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Rubber strap will likely be a Bonetto Cinturini 306 for the bronze version.


Oh, OK.

Would not the BC 307 be a better match ? But both these seem to be 20mm ?

Regards,


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, you are right, I meant to say the 317 (22mm lug). Another option could be a Hirsch Pure 40538850-2-22


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Yes, you are right, I meant to say the 317 (22mm lug). Another option could be a Hirsch Pure 40538850-2-22


Both are smooth finish. Was thinking more of a bit of texture on the rubber.

Regards,


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I think it would be a mistake to make the B&W version only bronze, as much as colors seem very appealing at first sight, many customers in the end prefer the ageless looks of the traditional B&W.
And, sorry for repeating myself, a titanium version would be highly appreciated. How much more could it really be?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, any suggestions from here http://www.bonettocinturini.it/bonetto_cinturini.pdf or this one here HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH or this one HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

supawabb said:


> I sent you a PM with the following:
> 
> - About the gold version, is it a gold PVD or will this be a brass/bronze watch?
> - Are the hands going to be a polished or brushed silver? Polished looks far classier.
> ...


You darn well better buy this watch if it get made to your specific preferences. ;-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> OK, any suggestions from here http://www.bonettocinturini.it/bonetto_cinturini.pdf or this one here HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH or this one HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH?


Carlos,

From your posted links above my choices would be:

- Bonetto Cinturini Modello 324 rubber
or
- Hirsch Hevea rubber


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> Rubber strap will likely be a Bonetto Cinturini 306 for the bronze version.


Personally, I think it would be a great idea to include the BC 317 as a bonus strap with all the colors.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> OK, any suggestions from here http://www.bonettocinturini.it/bonetto_cinturini.pdf or this one here HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH or this one HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH?


Can't seem to access those sites, but the Hirsch ACCENt looks good.

Hirsch ACCENT Natural Rubber Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps

Pity the BC 307 does not come in 22mm, though.

















(Pics borrowed from the web)

Regards,


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> Yes, you are right, I meant to say the 317 (22mm lug). Another option could be a Hirsch Pure 40538850-2-22


\
317 is an even better choice than the 306


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

That Hirsch you refer to is the 40478850-2-22. Retails for more than a isofrane.







It can be arranged for project but be aware this will increase costs.


----------



## Gred (Sep 10, 2014)

Polished hands and 306 or 307 strap


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> That Hirsch you refer to is the 40478850-2-22. Retails for more than a isofrane.
> View attachment 1994522
> 
> 
> It can be arranged for project but be aware this will increase costs.


Was just using that design as a sample suggestion !

Can we look at something similar ?

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> That Hirsch you refer to is the 40478850-2-22. Retails for more than a isofrane.
> View attachment 1994522
> 
> 
> It can be arranged for project but be aware this will increase costs.


Was just using that design as a sample suggestion !

Can we look at something similar ?

Regards,


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The Hirsch model looks best among these though if you went down the route of getting one manufactured you could then make it a 'fitted' rubber strap like that of the IWC, much more upper class IMO.


----------



## Gred (Sep 10, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The Hirsch model looks best among these though if you went down the route of getting one manufactured you could then make it a 'fitted' rubber strap like that of the IWC, much more upper class IMO.


totally agree on the fitted strap!!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I am open to ideas in terms of straps. As mentioned the Hirsch 0478850-2-22 can be an option but as I haven't received yet quotation from factory on the watch project we are not able to commit ourselves to one strap or other as this will affect budget. This Hirsch strap retails for $130.00 USD not that we pay retail prices but you can have an idea in terms of costs.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

BC 317 is a solid reasonably priced strap. Just got one last week.

Love the new 3D images. Understand now the purpose of the chapter ring. Any word on the case finishing? I think all brushed except the upper edged facets.

No drilled lugs I see.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

BC317 is nice and solid, I'm using one 24mm on a diver and I would buy it again


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Also noticed that the angle of the last images did not show any caseback protrusion. I'm assuming that, with the high WR, there is going to be significant protrusion? Good for me since I think it makes for a more comfortable watch head if it sits up a bit on wrist.

Please bring in at the minimum some drilled lugs. Screwbars would be awesome.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bonetto Modello 300.D would be a decent alternative and similar in appearance to the Aquatimer.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

The 3D renderings are amazing! I may end up with a blue/orange and a bronze.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

3D renders look great. Black/green looks like the one I would go for. Nice job Carlos.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We have been working hard to get watch with a slim profile as much as possible and we managed to make it 15.50mm by changing sapphire glass to domed increasing this way water resistance at higher pressure.

Also we can see now in 3D renders the helium valve at 9 o'clock.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is keeps getting better and better. Any ideas as to a ballpark timeframe for completion?



sapcmc said:


> We have been working hard to get watch with a slim profile as much as possible and we managed to make it 15.50mm by changing sapphire glass to domed increasing this way water resistance at higher pressure.
> 
> Also we can see now in 3D renders the helium valve at 9 o'clock.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Delivery plans will be divulged once we start pre-order. We are still working in technical details at the moment so we do not have yet all details to share.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

WOW, Carlos, just Wow !

This is really looking to be a great watch ! The domed sapphire really looks fantastic, now. 

It's no doubt going to be a thick little diver, with the 50mm L2L.

Nice.

So now, when, and how much ???

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking at all these renders now, I tend to agree with what some others have said about having a white bezel, like the bronze, for a steel one too.

It will complete the line-up, and look great !

Regards,


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've only one suggestion regarding the bronze one, maybe you should consider offering a solid bronze bezel with engraved markings watch as well as one with a sapphire bezel because bronze is all about the patina and those markings would show off that patina beautifully.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

New option added brushed stainless steel with white sapphire bezel markers (besides existing orange version)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, Carlos, that's what I was thinking about !

That would definitely complete your line-up.

Regards,


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

More color for bronze please!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Orange bezel for bronze as well?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

There you go


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, the white bezel version looks stunning !

Great Job Carlos.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Orange bezel for bronze as well?


Blue, green, brown version with white/yellow/orange bezel for bronze. I love blue with white bezel and brown with yellow bezel.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Orange bezel for bronze as well?


The green might look better.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bronze C3 added as well as an option


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Bronze C3 added as well as an option


That colour just balances much better than the Orange in my opinion.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Both will be available as option, it is a matter of personal taste and good that we offer distinct configurations to please many.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Some great news to share.

We have been talking with Hirsch and we secured a deal that will please all.

For the pre-order of the Prometheus Poseidon we will include a Hirsch 40478850-2-22 premium rubber strap that retails for over $130.00 USD.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> Some great news to share.
> 
> We have been talking with Hirsch and we secured a deal that will please all.
> 
> For the pre-order of the Prometheus Poseidon we will include a Hirsch 40478850-2-22 premium rubber strap that retails for over $130.00 USD.


Carlos, this just keeps getting better and better. So many great options to choose from and now a high quality rubber strap with the preorder.

Nice work. |>


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's getting harder to resist to this one. I'm afraid I'll have to add another diver to my collection


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Carlos, this just keeps getting better and better. So many great options to choose from and now a high quality rubber strap with the preorder.
> 
> Nice work. |>


^^ This just says it all !!!

Really awesome deal, Carlos. Really unbelievable !

This is gonna be great.

Regards,


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Carlos for producing the black dial. .hands. . And white bezel. . My favorite. .you can put me down for one


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nicely done Carlos. 
If the price is reachable I'll be picking up a green dial version to join my Jellyfish in the watch box.


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Now. .. if the bezels can be interchangeable. . That would be awesome


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone else think the blue watch would look great with the option of replacing all the orange with white?


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Does anyone else think the blue watch would look great with the option of replacing all the orange with white?


I do want to see 3d rendering of that combo. Also, if possible, blue and yellow combo


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bronze Blue option added


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

This one here just made my jaw drop...









Any idea at all a ball park price? Sub $1000? Sub $1500?


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Blue and orange work really well together, but I think that blue would also be great with white, at least on steel case.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> Does anyone else think the blue watch would look great with the option of replacing all the orange with white?


I love the blue and orange. It would go perfect with my Peyton Manning jersey (Coloradan)! But I think blue and white would look awesome as well, especially on bronze.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

supawabb said:


> This one here just made my jaw drop...
> 
> View attachment 2005538
> 
> ...


Can not divulge prices of pre-order yet but will be way south $1000.00 USD at today's exchange rate specially with an incentive for returning customers.

Will be a very competitive offer for the specs and the whole package offered (premium rubber strap, premium bracelet with diver extension (stainless steel version only), premium leather strap made of pure calf leather with custom made buckle (bronze, stainless steel).


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

supawabb said:


> This one here just made my jaw drop...
> 
> View attachment 2005538
> 
> ...


Price is the biggest deal breaker I feel, when most other micros are selling for sub $700 if this is north of that (S/Steel versions) it won't sell in huge numbers.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

But who said it will be over $700 USD? Pre-orders will be fairly competitive, likely one of the best deals proposed here in Watchuseek for the specs offered on the all package (premium rubber strap, premium bracelet with diver extension (stainless steel version only), premium leather strap made of pure calf leather with custom made buckle (bronze, stainless steel).

I am divulging more than I should at the moment as quotation from factory is not yet finalised but we will offer a fairly good price and my margins will be fairly small.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

sapcmc, what is the case and bezel diameter?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the final details!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

e-mishka said:


> sapcmc, what is the case and bezel diameter?


Some posts back but can be found here as well










Thanks to movement, case construction and glass we managed to make it not that tall for the specs (3500m water resistant).


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

My first thoughts on this were IWC Aquatimer as well.

Ho, hum. Another great looking dive watch that I won't be able to wear due to the large size


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Some posts back but can be found here as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice in size. Personally, I would prefer about 1 - 2mm bigger, but that's because I have an 8.25" wrist. I think this size is about as close as you can get to "one size fits all". It should still work for guys like me, but not be too big for guys with smaller wrists.

I'm really looking forward to this watch! A real beauty Carlos!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

It really seems like a cool package!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Working on our shopping cart just realized we will have 10 different variants for the Prometheus Poseidon!

Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection

Please let us know if you find any typos on our website


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Size looks perfect to me and my observation is that Prometheus always prices their models fairly. I missed out on the Jellyfish, sadly, but will certainly be interested in one of these beauties.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm excited to see this project come down the pipe. I'm very intrigued by the options offered with the bronze case.
It's going to be a toss up for me between the bronze case with green bezel inserts, orange and black bezel insert or the SS blue dial.

Thanks for keeping us posted and I'm looking forward to more details to come. 
Can't wait to hopefully get my pre-order in on one of these when it becomes available.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting model, the whole package is very tempiting, I will keep my eyes on it.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Great choice in size. Personally, I would prefer about 1 - 2mm bigger, but that's because I have an 8.25" wrist. I think this size is about as close as you can get to "one size fits all". It should still work for guys like me, but not be too big for guys with smaller wrists.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this watch! A real beauty Carlos!


big quote!
44mm would be perfect for me but 43 is more universal.
it is really flat for the depth rating compared to other watches, and will fit easily under my shirt cuff.
it's a beauty


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Please let us know if you find any typos on our website


one typo: in your drawings the 43mm width is referred to the bezel, but in the website you say it's 43mm excluding bezel.
the case is smaller than the bezel, so... it's 43mm case or 43mm bezel?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Working on our shopping cart just realized we will have 10 different variants for the Prometheus Poseidon!
> 
> Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection
> 
> Please let us know if you find any typos on our website


My honest opinion of the different bronze versions is that the original black and white looks best though the blue version shows real promise, maybe if you swapped the orange for white on the blue dialed one I reckon you would be on to a winner.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Luminated said:


> My honest opinion of the different bronze versions is that the original black and white looks best though *the blue version shows real promise, maybe if you swapped the orange for white on the blue dialed one I reckon you would be on to a winner*.


YES!! It would be great to see that happen. I would be all in.


----------



## tribial (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks great. Keeping an eye out


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Watch looks fantastic. Perfect dimensions for me. I'm in for a SS black dial with black/white bezel.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Diameter is 43mm without crown as can be seen in technical design (I meant to say crown and typed bezel, thanks for the heads up!)


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Watch looks great. On my list now... Any chance of drilled lugs? 3 different straps are included in the package and this would make it much easier for strap changes.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Drilled lugs are a pain to deal with during manufacturing process so we will skip it on this one. Also it also brings some issues during usage as some watch owners tend to forget to dry and clean the drilled lugs after exposing them to water causing in certain scenarios the 316L stainless steel to rust. 

Yes, all stainless steel (including 316L stainless steel) can rust if exposed to a certain combination of factors and then it is always manufacturers fault in the eyes of watch owner.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

I am so down with this one....tremendous work/artistry Carlos, and we all owe you a ridiculous level of gratitude for taking our suggestions/preferences seriously and incorporating them into the production.....I cannot wait for the pre-order


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Luminated said:


> My honest opinion of the different bronze versions is that the original black and white looks best though the blue version shows real promise, maybe if you swapped the orange for white on the blue dialed one I reckon you would be on to a winner.


Yes, blue with white, brown with yellow look best on bronze


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Additional options added Blue/White Stainless Steel and Blue/White Bronze


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

So many options, so little money...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Price will likely be less than many think but we have to consider all specs and global offer.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the pre-order...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like we might be having a tussle between Carlos, with the Poseidon, and Clemens, with the CH8, for The Watch Deal of the Year 2015 !!!

Just wondering though, with so many options, do we really need the Grey dial ? Have not noticed any comments or interest in that one ?

Regards,


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We finalized drawings of buckle for the leather strap. What do you think?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

looks very nice although the style is different from the watch. but then again, the buckle of the rubber strap is off too


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Buckle will be 100% CNC made and cut from a single piece of 316L stainless steel or Bronze CuSn8


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Should we keep the grey dial version or just skip it for the sake of simplification as we now have a total of 12 combinations?

Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

For or me, I would say it's my least favorite combination, and the one I would least order in both metals. Perhaps if the bezel had the white insert instead of orange it may flow better.



sapcmc said:


> Should we keep the grey dial version or just skip it for the sake of simplification as we now have a total of 12 combinations?
> 
> Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

I asked previously but there was no response. Can the bezel be fully indexed?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We will not change design of bezel. There is already a fully indexed chapter ring to allow easy reading.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

That blue with the orange accents on the bronze is awesome - had seen these and liked them but was not moved enough to want to buy, now i know I will buy one in that combination - its is an absolute unique stunner


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Would it be possible to mix and match bezels and dials? Something like bronze case, black and white bezel, blue dial. One of my favorite watches I own is blue dial, black bezel, black rubber strap. I'm not sure I would go that way, just curious about whether it will be an option.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Kill the grey dial
Did you consider a colored minute hand?


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say IMHO the grey dial can go. Was never one of my choices with this project.

Any thought on a solid CuSn8 bezel without a ceramic insert? Solid bronze bezel with etched numbers and markers would set off the bronze case. Just curious.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Additional options added Blue/White Stainless Steel and Blue/White Bronze


Such a simple thing changing the orange to white but the difference on the Bronze especially is staggering.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

The grey dial was my least favorite as well. If I were going to replace it , I would add a white dial with black/white bezel.

I like the buckle.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I like grey dials a lot ! But I would prefer black handset in that one.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We already have far too many versions so we are not going to be able to add up more. 

For each dial/hands set version factory charges us a premium for not reaching a MOQ of 100 units on each set and project is supposed to be affordable so please understand this.

We have accommodated most of requests but unable to satisfy further levels of customization. As is even if scrapping the grey dial there will be a total of 10 options. For sure won't suit all tastes but hopefully most will find one they like it best.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

sapcmc said:


> We already have far too many versions so we are not going to be able to add up more.
> 
> For each dial/hands set version factory charges us a premium for not reaching a MOQ of 100 units on each set and project is supposed to be affordable so please understand this.
> 
> We have accommodated most of requests but unable to satisfy further levels of customization. As is even if scrapping the grey dial there will be a total of 10 options. For sure won't suit all tastes but hopefully most will find one they like it best.


And for this I say "Thank You". You have gone to great lengths to accommodate prospective buyers like myself. Much appreciated.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely in on the black dial/white bezel


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We will not change design of bezel. There is already a fully indexed chapter ring to allow easy reading.


No probs. Its not as useful when diving as having an indexed bezel. Parallax error is amplified underwater and information at different levels becomes quite distorted (hard to read it at a glance on an angle). It means you have to orient the face directly towards yourself to read the time accurately. When you have stuff in your hands that isn't always easy to do. Choosing form over function in a dive watch is a shame IMO.

Good luck with the project though :-!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We already have far too many versions so we are not going to be able to add up more.
> 
> For each dial/hands set version factory charges us a premium for not reaching a MOQ of 100 units on each set and project is supposed to be affordable so please understand this.
> 
> We have accommodated most of requests but unable to satisfy further levels of customization. As is even if scrapping the grey dial there will be a total of 10 options. For sure won't suit all tastes but hopefully most will find one they like it best.


Absolutely understandable. And you are right, there are plenty of killer combinations to choose from. The hard part is going to be trying to decide on only one. I may end up with two.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We already have far too many versions so we are not going to be able to add up more.
> 
> For each dial/hands set version factory charges us a premium for not reaching a MOQ of 100 units on each set and project is supposed to be affordable so please understand this.
> 
> We have accommodated most of requests but unable to satisfy further levels of customization. As is even if scrapping the grey dial there will be a total of 10 options. For sure won't suit all tastes but hopefully most will find one they like it best.


Yes we understand, just choose several versions which may have good sales.

Do bronze version have bronze color chromed indices and hands? I saw that combination somewhere in this topic and it looks great.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

In the end was decided to use brushed silver hands in all versions. With the sapphire crystal bezels the silver hands will look better as it will provide extra detail.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Noticed the date wheels are black. Is that going to change on the blue dialed watches? Perhaps white?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

If majority that will order a blue agree that can be changed to white, sure. Will even costs us less to make it white as date dial won't require to be reprinted.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Now I will be ordering the blue/SS, the *white date dial* is a much, much better choice.....That was the only issue I had with the design...Thx Tym2relax.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Blue dials will be changed to white date wheel.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Blue dials will be changed to white date wheel.


Great job man. When will you start the preorder?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be this weekend. Pre-order prices will be very competitive and there will be incentives for returning customers.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Changes now made


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I think this watch has an extremely good design.
There is one issue left: the dial is a bit too busy! busy dials characterize cheap/ugly watches and reduce legibility.
The minute markers on the chapter ring make the minute markers on the dial overkill and damage the overall design.
Moreover, the minute hand is long and covers the minute markers on the dial.
I would clean-up a bit by removing the minute markers on the dial, more legible, more hi-end, more elegant:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

frenco said:


> I think this watch has an extremely good design.
> There is one issue left: the dial is a bit too busy! busy dials characterize cheap/ugly watches and reduce legibility.
> The minute markers on the chapter ring make the minute markers on the dial overkill and damage the overall design.
> Moreover, the minute hand is long and covers the minute markers on the dial.
> I would clean-up a bit by removing the minute markers on the dial, more legible, more hi-end, more elegant:


I have to agree with this looks much better.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Fully agreed on the minute markers. What frenco did is much better.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs, much appreciated. That is why we like to hear your opinions so our products keep getting better.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We have changed design of our 100% CNC custom made 316L stainless steel / bronze CuSn8 buckle as we received information from some forum members that our design was too close to other watch brand.

To make it straight we do not copy designs from other brands.

Design and engineering of bracelet of the Prometheus Manta Ray has been copied by others and we had to accept it as we never registered a design or patent of it as it is a too complex and expensive process.

To avoid discussions we have changed design of buckle and final results actually look better than previous version in my opinion.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

IMHO your buckle will look better if you move your logo to the right instead of center


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> We have changed design of our 100% CNC custom made 316L stainless steel / bronze CuSn8 buckle as we received information from some forum members that our design was too close to other watch brand.


I like the new one better, closer to the style of the watch


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

So should we skip minute track from dial










or keep it as is










We are close to final designs so no further changes will be made as we face risk of never ending changes as a watch will never be perfect but we can try to get as much close to it within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

sapcmc said:


> So should we skip minute track from dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this one looks perfect! I'll fork over the money right now to get one of these...the min track on the dial makes it look a little too busy for me...would still get one though either way as I love the blue/white color way.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with frenco, the dial looked way too busy. You should skip the minute track for a better and cleaner look. Starting to like the watch more now so it might be my first Prometheus dive watch. Looking forward to the preordering announcement.typoty


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I agree with Franco...should skip the min track on the dial. It gives a less cluttered look and busy. Less is more...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Forgot to add...
You should skip also the 'water restistant' writing on the dial, it looks cheap to me. IMHO 'Professional' would sound much better...


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the minute track, I say keep it!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Forgot to add...
> You should skip also the 'water restistant' writing on the dial, it looks cheap to me.* IMHO 'Professional' would sound much better..*


Less is more, two lines of text are pretty much perfect:

3500 Meters
Automatic

That's it.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Agree with frenco and vokotin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Less is more, two lines of text are pretty much perfect:8
> 3500 Meters
> Automatic
> 
> That's it.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Just forgot. Skip "automatic" too. My too lines are:

Poseidon
3500m ~ 11500ft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

sapcmc said:


> So should we skip minute track from dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with leaving out the minute markers on the dial. It looks much cleaner with the minute markers only on the chapter ring. This is looking like the blue watch I have been waiting for. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Carlos, any way to show a 3d render like this one showing with minute markers and without? Any color would do, just showed this one as I had saved it. My initial thoughts are I like it without minute markers, looks cleaner and more classic.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Definitely looks cleaner/better without the minute markers on the dial.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, a 3D render to show the watch without the minute markers on the dial would be great.

It would go a long way to show if they are needed, since the chapter ring is sloping.

Regards,


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Skip minute track. Less busy

Remove Water Resistant from dial


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)

There is no way I will not buy one of these, regardless of the final details. Looks fantastic (between green/black, orange/black and orange/blue will be a tough decision). Love (why I own the yellow/black Aquatimer) the AT influences here.

I agree with a suggestion from DEMO, that the mixture of bars and dots on the chapter ring should just be dots (though I could live with the bars). My two top favs horribly edited by me below. Second picture (black/orange) is an an edited version of DEMO's from a few days ago to remove minute markers and color the bezel trianlge, which i like colored. Please forgive me if it's inappropriate to edit and repost that DEMO! I'll remove it if so. Also please forgive my horrific quick editing skills.

In any case, this looks to be a great piece however it ends up.

If I had my druthers, it would be something closer to below, just my humble input.

Black/Green w/o minute markers and with dots:








Black/Orange w/o minute markers and with dots:


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 on clean dial without minute marks. I would rather see uniformed chapter ring too (prefer bars). Seconds hand should then be a bit longer too. 

Great work on this one! :-!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

if it has to be three lines, I would do

Poseidon
3500m/11500ft
Automatic

if two lines, I would do:

3500m/11500ft
Automatic


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

No question in my mind the dial is cleaner and more classic without the minute markers and the dial though not larger looks bigger and much easier to read.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

jopex said:


> +1 on clean dial without minute marks. I would rather see uniformed chapter ring too (prefer bars). Seconds hand should then be a bit longer too.


I agree! b-)


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)

jopex said:


> +1 on clean dial without minute marks. I would rather see uniformed chapter ring too (prefer bars). Seconds hand should then be a bit longer too.


fwiw, I too might go for bars instead of dots.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

If the date wheel will be white then the SS blue dial with blue/white bezel is my choice. Black date wheel and the SS black dial with black/white bezel is my choice.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

OK...this is a long shot. However, any chance of a black/yellow combination? Love the black/orange, but would rather see black/yellow.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

No minute track on the dial is the way to go. It also eliminates any potential cosmetic issues with the minute track not lining up perfectly with the chapter ring track. 

Nice and clean like a Seiko SKX ...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry but we are not adding up more bezel colors. We have already too many variants that will penalize us in terms of MOQ at factory so we can not add more complexity to project.

Price will be competitive and our margins very slim.

Most will be pleased with offer.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

And I bet pre-orders will concentrate in six or seven variants only, kill the least popular then and get a better deal for the remnants!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have to agree with the clean dial crowd. Without the minute track really classes it up and makes it simple and clean looking.
2 or 3 lines of text, without the minute track it really doesn't matter too much, however, as stated earlier in this thread, less is certainly more.

Can't wait, looking great, coming along nicely.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

As factory is closed during weekend won't be able to post the changes. Pre-order should start once we publicize changes in dial skipping minute tracks and remove the Water Resistance text from dial.

Think we should be now able to close design of project.

Thanks once again for the feedback and inputs of forum members that made a nice watch become greater.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

First I have to say, I like the watch very much, size 43mm makes me think to get one, really like that robust piece of watch. And the price will be low I believe...

But...and I dont know if I can say it here - is it allowed to make such a copy of aquatimer? 80 or 90% of design elements are copied, I can easily named them. No copirights here? Actually, there are plenty rlx sub like watches, also benarus use PAM style case... so probably it is normal. 

I know most of Prometheus watches are own designs, and it is funny this one I like the most and it is more homage than own design.

edit: I am looking and comparing renderings with aquatimer again and again and have to say, Poseidon is better, few added design elements makes it even better than famous Aquatimer, wow! I just like it much more!
I will get one despite that I love h2o design the most.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

A little late to the ball, but glad to see that most remarks made match my tastes...
- Black on white date wheel on the white and XX models: nice, less colours mixing! 
- Removing the minutes markers on the dial and just have them on the rehaut: great!
- Removing the extra line for the "water resistant": super, we all guess that 3500m is just that...

If the price is in my comfort zone, it's very probable that I'll grab a blue/white... or maybe blue/orange.


----------



## ahdrain (Nov 15, 2014)

frenco said:


> if it has to be three lines, I would do
> 
> Poseidon
> 3500m/11500ft
> ...


It will be nice if the words are in red.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Additional options added Blue/White Stainless Steel


 Any chance to have the date wheel in blue ?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry but we are not going to make further changes to project. 

As if factory is already killing me due to all changes made and proposed as it increased considerably complexity of project. 

Number of variants and configuration options available are already quite a few and should suit most.


----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well done, sir. If you keep this thread open, someone will want fairy dust on the dial, in different color options.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Sorry but we are not going to make further changes to project.
> 
> As if factory is already killing me due to all changes made and proposed as it increased considerably complexity of project.
> 
> Number of variants and configuration options available are already quite a few and should suit most.


This is only my opinion but it might be worthwhile running a poll on all the current variations to see if it's actually worth doing all of them because you might find some might not be that popular or should I say the difference between the most and least popular is quite marked and could make you rethink whether it maybe worthwhile reducing the range and trying to get a slightly better price.

The one I do question its popularity is the silver dial ones.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We have now archived the Silver version. Versions with revised dials and texting


































































































































































































































Pre-order will start tomorrow but can will already divulge pricing. Prices *already include* worldwide delivery via Fedex.

Regular Sales Price without VAT after pre-order

610 EUR for Stainless Steel
650 EUR for Bronze CuSn8

Pre-order price (without VAT):


499 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit
549 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 50% deposit

Pre-order special (without VAT) (for customers that buy a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014)


449 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit
495 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 50% deposit

If customers choose to pay full deposit we have the following options:

Full deposit Regular (without VAT)


475 EUR for Stainless Steel with 100% deposit
509 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 100% deposit

Full deposit special (without VAT):


400 EUR for Stainless Steel with 100% deposit and customer purchased a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014
445 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 100% deposit and customer purchased a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014

Each watch will include:


1 quality 316L stainless steel bracelet with diver extension (stainless steel model)
1 hirsch 40478850-2-22 rubber strap black (retail price over $120 USD)
1 custom made leather strap with Prometheus buckle (stainless steel or bronze CuSn8)

So this means if you buy from us a watch from November 1st till 31st of December 2014 and choose a full deposit you will get a Prometheus Poseidon for 400 EUR in stainless steel version ($500.00 USD at todays rate) or 445 EUR for a Bronze CuSn8 version ($558.00 USD at today's rate).

This is in my opinion a very competitive offer and one of the best in market.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great!! A few questions ... Is the bracelet a true multi-link and is it 22 or 24mm? Are you using SuperLuminova and does the bezel have a sapphire inlay and is it a lume quarter bezel with lume also on the other numbers?

Looks great!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bracelet is fairly similar to the one in the Prometheus Sailfish and many other boutique brands. It is 22mm and tapers to 20mm with a diver extension clasp. We only use RC Tritec Swiss Made Superluminova (C3 or BGW9 in project).
The bezel insert is made of sapphire with lume applied underneath it including other numbers, yes.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Looks like I'll be placing an order tomorrow- just have to decide which one!! I like C3 lume so besides the green bezel version are any of the other C3?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Only the green version is C3 (also due to C3 color that is green).


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Pre-order special pricing looks very attractive. Now I just have to decide if I want stainless or bronze.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The price is good, v.good if you pay in full now. Should sell very well.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

What will be the delivery date ordering now?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Delivery will be provided in more detail tomorrow but we are aiming for a release in end of July-mid August though some delays may occur (though not expected as is)


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Has the finishing of the case and bracelet been discussed? Is everything brushed or is there a combination of polished and brushed?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Everything brushed including hands as discussed a few posts before.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful watch!!! Great price, too... Very, very tempting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Delivery will be provided in more detail tomorrow but we are aiming for a release in end of July-mid August though some delays may occur (though not expected as is)


It's a very long time, probably normal for this kind of project.

There is one huge mistake in the dial: it's 3500m, NOT 3500M (as any engineer will confirm)

from Wikipedia:

The *metre (BIPM spelling), or meter (American spelling), (SI unit symbol: m), is the fundamental unit of length (SI dimension symbol: L) in the International System of Units (SI).[SUP][1][/SUP] Originally intended to be one ten-millionth of the distance from the Earth's equator to the North Pole (at sea level), its definition has been periodically refined to reflect growing knowledge of metrology. Since 1983, it has been defined as "the length of the path travelled by light in vacuum during a time interval of 1/299,792,458 of a second."[SUP][2][/SUP]*


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

frenco said:


> It's a very long time, probably normal for this kind of project.
> 
> There is one huge mistake in the dial: it's 3500m, NOT 3500M (as any engineer will confirm)
> 
> ...


Whoops


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

We have seen almost every conceivable angle of the watch except a lume shot to see how each will look.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Can the CAD simulate the lume shot?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

frenco said:


> Can the CAD simulate the lume shot?


I've done it numerous times when Nadim was looking input developing the Octopus. It's a doodle.


----------



## ahdrain (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic but the bracelet looks a bit on the darker side.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> Delivery will be provided in more detail tomorrow but we are aiming for a release in end of July-mid August though some delays may occur (though not expected as is)


You mean pre-order now and the watch will only be ready next year July/Aug? That's a long wait...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I see you are not used to pre-orders. A 8 months time frame for a watch project is fairly normal.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Render showing how lume will look like on the Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Render showing how lume will look like on the Prometheus Poseidon


Looks great, the whole point of a dive watch in my opinion is to have a fully lumed bezel which this has. A question though, the ones with the Orange section are their also blue lume or is it Orange lume?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Lume in orange bezel is white BGW9. The orange is a filter in glass that renders orange color during daylight but lets pass out the lume light in darkness. 
So in darkness only 2 versions : C3 lume or BGW9 lume.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmmmmm I like it and want to buy one but not sure if I really want to drop $700 and hope for 8 months.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Lume in orange bezel is white BGW9. The orange is a filter in glass that renders orange color during daylight but lets pass out the lume light in darkness.
> So in darkness only 2 versions : C3 lume or BGW9 lume.


I swear I do not understand how the orange bezel looks in the dark


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmmmmm I like it and want to buy one but not sure if I really want to drop $700 and hope for 8 months.



449 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit
So means you pay 224.5 EUR upfront and 224.50 EUR when ready

At today's rate 449 EUR are approximately $562.27 USD so a 50% deposit is $281.14 USD.

Where do you see the $700.00 USD total ??????


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

frenco said:


> I swear I do not understand how the orange bezel looks in the dark


Hi Frenco,

Look at the image on the right (with blue lume)










The orange is a filter that only appears in daylight. In darkness only the lume of BGW9 appears.

However if you prefer stronger lume the green or black/white versions will have stronger lume as with any filter there is always some light loss during transmission of light.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Carlos, that lumed bezel is absolutely awesome !
Exactly as I had imagined.

Especially the area between 0 and 15 .:-!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> 449 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit
> So means you pay 224.5 EUR upfront and 224.50 EUR when ready
> 
> At today's rate 449 EUR are approximately $562.27 USD so a 50% deposit is $281.14 USD.
> ...


Pricing is VERY competetive generally and if someone do not like to pay in advance and get even better price, still can buy it when it will be released for still great price.

I understand people who do not know preorder pracitcies etc and competitor offers can not appreciate such a great deal what this certainly is!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Lume in orange bezel is white BGW9. The orange is a filter in glass that renders orange color during daylight but lets pass out the lume light in darkness.
> So in darkness only 2 versions : C3 lume or BGW9 lume.


I suppose I've been that use to seeing proper orange lumes that I didn't realise this method was also available, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Has pre orders open? Did I miss the link by some chance ?

Sounds like a good deal on a grest watch and it's fantastic to see the watch creators take on feedback from the forums users.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

frenco said:


> It's a very long time, probably normal for this kind of project.
> 
> There is one huge mistake in the dial: it's 3500m, NOT 3500M (as any engineer will confirm)
> 
> ...


Would the "M" be changed to "m"?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes dial will be updated to m in small letter


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The way coating on this bezel work is:


first coating 10 layers of RC Tritec Superluminova BGW9 on a disc that will be later attached to the sapphrire
then coating a last layer of orange paint

That disc is then applied underneath the sapphire bezel giving it the final display

It is not a simple task and not many factories are able to do this.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> No minute track on the dial is the way to go. It also eliminates any potential cosmetic issues with the minute track not lining up perfectly with the chapter ring track.
> 
> Nice and clean like a Seiko SKX ...


Which has its minute markers on the bezel where they should be.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

They all look great.. wish one option would have been with a yellow quarter bezel and lume with the black dial and yellow markers.. Makes me think of the IWC that I love! What do you think? Even better on the bracelet, but this is the one I would love to have in the poseidon


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Barry.g said:


> They all look great.. wish one option would have been with a yellow quarter bezel and lume with the black dial and yellow markers.. Makes me think of the IWC that I love! What do you think? Even better on the bracelet, but this is the one I would love to have in the poseidon


Probably the same reason you do not see a white dial version. I wouldn't either.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Designs are now finalized and we won't reopen discussions on them. 

Otherwise we won't be able to start project as everyone has an opinion. 

There has been an opportunity for all to expose their ideas and many got it realized in the final versions.

Overall we managed to bring up a better package with contribution of all members. Now time to prepare start of project.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I appreciate your response, I just think if you did a poll and offered the yellow , many many would be making that their choice


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Barry.g said:


> I appreciate your response, I just think if you did a poll and offered the yellow , many many would be making that their choice


I agree but at some point a line has to be drawn or the project won't get off the ground.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

I cant decide between blue/white or blue/orange. Tough choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We have hopefully updated product pages with pricing and fixed remark on meters.

Some examples:


























In case you find any typos or errors much appreciated if you point us out.

Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We have hopefully updated product pages with pricing and fixed remark on meters.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


Just noticed a typo, it's no longer the 8th it's now the 16th. lol


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Carlos,

- Remove the Hirsch strap out of the package will reduce the price and make your offer more competitive

- Why you don't give the special price for every returning customers? 2012 customer just like me for example


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't decide between the Black/Green, or the Black/Orange.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Will leather strap be sized 22/20 or 22/22?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick question , if I were to buy a watch now ( sailfish for example) then wanted to pre order 2 (one ss and one bronze ) Poseidons would I get the cheaper rate on both ( I.e. 400 for ss and 445 for bronze ) or would the cheaper rate only be valid on one pre order ?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Luminated said:


> Just noticed a typo, it's no longer the 8th it's now the 16th. lol


care to elaborate?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Dino7 said:


> Quick question , if I were to buy a watch now ( sailfish for example) then wanted to pre order 2 (one ss and one bronze ) Poseidons would I get the cheaper rate on both ( I.e. 400 for ss and 445 for bronze ) or would the cheaper rate only be valid on one pre order ?


Special Discount can be used in unlimited quantities once a purchase has been made ( on a sailfish, piranha, manta ray, recon 5, ...).


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Leather strap will be 22/22


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

It would awesome if the Poseidon would work with Sinn rubber. I'll look forward to trying both white and black.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> care to elaborate?


it's a joke about the date displayed in the watch rendering!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

My brain really working slowly as didn't get it till you made the remark :-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> My brain really working slowly as didn't get it till you made the remark :-d


No probs, not everyone gets my sense of humor... including myself sometimes. lol


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Carlos, can't find any info about the thickness of the crystal...
By the way, the dial turned out great. Love it!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Hey Carlos, can't find any info about the thickness of the crystal...
> By the way, the dial turned out great. Love it!


good question. And also thickness of the caseback. Btw just caseback looks too slim to handle 350 BAR. I like it is no so thick, but can it handle it? Because most of 2000m WR watches has thicker caseback. But maybe part of the mass of caseback is inside the case.

Btw I think you will regret you have choosen brushed indexes and hands. I have or had few watches with that and always prefer polished/chromed indexes or hands.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Deepdive said:


> Btw I think you will regret you have choosen brushed indexes and hands. I have or had few watches with that and always prefer polished/chromed indexes or hands.


Really? The case and bracelet are entirely brushed. Makes sense the indexes and hands are brushed.

So, who else is struggling on which one to order? Can't decide between blue/white with ss or bronze case.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Hi Carlos,
> 
> - Remove the Hirsch strap out of the package will reduce the price and make your offer more competitive


I was thinking the same thing. Personally I would have no use for the rubber or leather straps on this watch. If someone has a preference for rubber or leather straps they most likely have some favorites in their collection already. Buckle could be included or sold separately for those that want it.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I was planning to get a bronze but I don't think it will look nice with those color combos. And at 700 I think I'll just pick up a cheap ss as there's quite a few other bronze watches coming out


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

AVS_Racing said:


> I was planning to get a bronze but I don't think it will look nice with those color combos. And at 700 I think I'll just pick up a cheap ss as there's quite a few other bronze watches coming out


Where do you see it costing $700.00 USD???

A bronze version with a full deposit special (if you order a watch from us from November-December 2014) will cost you $560 USD at today's rate with Fedex shipping included.

Please check here http://www.prometheuswatch.com/dive...atic-Diver-Watch/p/44051859/category=11326133 and choose option Pre-order full deposit. Will cost 445 EUR which is about $560.00 USD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Where do you see it costing $700.00 USD???
> 
> A bronze version with a full deposit special (if you order a watch from us from November-December 2014) will cost you $560 USD at today's rate with Fedex shipping included.
> 
> Please check here Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection and choose option Pre-order full deposit. Will cost 445 EUR which is about $560.00 USD


True at the moment it's only about $560 *plus tax *but after the 31st of December you could possibly be paying €549 if you only pay a 50% deposit which currently works out at $687 plus tax so the figure of $700 isn't a million miles away.

But at the present its a cracking deal.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe I am reading this all wrong and got confused but when you mean buy a watch from us between Nov to Dec do you mean IF I was a returning customer? (I have to buy another watch during that time + preorder this to get special pricing.) or just place a preorder during Nov - Dec. 

I got my $700 quote from $549 EURO to USD which is at $688.09 If I decide to pay from USD, but I will use CAD to pay so exchange today is at $776.01 CAD.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Also this is at market rate, so the rate will most likely be worse given what paypal or CC exchange rate will give us.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I missed it, what movement we looking at?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> I missed it, what movement we looking at?


Hi!

As stated by Carlos in the 1st post, it is a Miyota 9015 automatic movement.

Cheers!


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Perfect choice.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Tym2relax said:


> Really? The case and bracelet are entirely brushed. Makes sense the indexes and hands are brushed.
> 
> So, who else is struggling on which one to order? Can't decide between blue/white with ss or bronze case.


Having trouble deciding between ss blue/white and ss black/green and ss black/orange... hmmm...

I'm not a fan of polished indexes/hands, especially on black dials (lacks contrast for readability).


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

This seems like a sweet deal. My bronze grail is the shark diver, but this looks really sweet, and the sapphire Bezel is shiny, as Malcolm Reynolds would say.


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

I think the prices listed on the website are backwards? -275:euro should be for full payment special not-99.


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Others have said it here however I'm amazed with the level of input (and patience) Carlos has shown here. It's great to see.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Yes dial will be updated to m in small letter


Nice, saw the updated pics on your website. What about the caseback?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ Also this is at market rate, so the rate will most likely be worse given what paypal or CC exchange rate will give us.


Never ever let PayPal do your forex conversion, always pay in foreign currency and let your credit card do the currency exchange, esp. if you have 'no forex fees' CC tied to your PayPal. You will save some serious dough!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Maybe I am reading this all wrong and got confused but when you mean buy a watch from us between Nov to Dec do you mean IF I was a returning customer? (I have to buy another watch during that time + preorder this to get special pricing.) or just place a preorder during Nov - Dec.


I have this question too. I have never purchased a Prometheus watch before. Does this mean I would need to purchase a different Prometheus watch before 12/31 in order to receive the "special" pricing?

In other words, if I do not buy another watch is the best price I can can get for a Poseidon 475 EUR if I prepay in full and 499 EUR if I pay 50% now and 50% later?


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

It seems like you can't add it to cart either? Or pay for it?


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

kdsarch said:


> It seems like you can't add it to cart either? Or pay for it?


Pre-order not ready I guess?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I have this question too. I have never purchased a Prometheus watch before. Does this mean I would need to purchase a different Prometheus watch before 12/31 in order to receive the "special" pricing?
> 
> In other words, if I do not buy another watch is the best price I can can get for a Poseidon 475 EUR if I prepay in full and 499 EUR if I pay 50% now and 50% later?


This is my understanding as well


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

In order to have access to the special pricing you have to purchase a watch from us that is not the Poseidon.

If you purchase another watch from us best price you can get with a full deposit is of €400.00 for stainless steel version (instead of €499.00), €445.00 for bronze version (instead of €549)

At today's rate that is about $500.00 USD for stainless steel version and $560.00 USD for the bronze CuSn8 version

VAT to be added for purchases made in European Union.

Prices include shipping via Fedex, something many forget when making calculations as not usual for pre-orders to include shipping but we do.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm SERIOUSLY tempted....The black with white bezel markings.....dammm

I need to stop finding these threads...lol


Watch looks awesome as the dimensions stellar.


The bronzos look very appetizing as well!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, so realistically for all us new customers the cheapest it will be is about $600 USD paid in Full for the SS version, and about $640 USD paid in Full for the Bronze


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

smille76 said:


> Hi!
> 
> As stated by Carlos in the 1st post, it is a Miyota 9015 automatic movement.
> 
> Cheers!


Wondering whether the movements will be regulated. Seems to be quite the variance in accuracy out of the 9015. I will use Armida and H20 as examples... many Armida owners had great luck with the accuracy of their 9015's, where as a few H20 owners, myself included had their 9015 running either right near the high end of the tolerance/accuracy level. I fully understand that spec is -10 to +30 secs a day, but +30 a day??? Mine was running something like +23/+24 a day. Within spec, definitely, disappointing, definitely. Had it regulated and runs great.

So regulated?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, with offer of a strap that retails for $130.00 USD + leather strap with custom made buckle. Let me know where to find such a deal.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Regulated but without guarantee of COSC specs.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Carlos..........Perhaps I'm a little slow on the uptake, diminishing brain cells and such, but I bought a Manta Ray from you a little while back, how do I confirm the purchase and then get access to the special pricing; or do I have to do that at all. Will you have a record of the purchase, I know I don't? :roll::roll:


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The special price will be for all that purchase a watch from November 1st till 31st December 2014.

*Anyone can choose the special price even if they didn't purchase yet* a watch from our store but they have to purchase one till end of period.

However in January 2015 we will do a cross check on all that ordered the special discount and in case they didn't purchase a watch from our store (that is not the pre-order watch) we will contact them to arrange payment of difference.

So all that have doubts/questions are better off to contact us via email or you can also check your emails where you should have order recorded.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Was just doing a wrap up with factory in terms of all technical details so that we are able to finalise all process.

To be 300% certain of watch being able to bear a water resistance of 4200 meters height of glass has been increased so now it is more domed and total height of 15.90 mm.










As it was watch was already capable of achieving those specs but with this we will stop discussions on subject.

Time to start working on pre-order details as we still have to build a page to inform buyers on process as well as a list of FAQ to clear some pre-order questions in terms of deposit and special discount.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

VAT is only for orders shipped to EU, correct?
If a watch is shipped to say taiwan or usa, there's no VAT, even if paid with an italian credit card, correct?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, what it matters is delivery address (invoice address has to be same as delivery address). 
If delivered to Taiwan and USA no VAT is added. Payment is made via paypal (so you can use your credit card details)


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, all clear


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

*PROMETHEUS POSEIDON 3500m DIVER WATCH PRE-ORDER INFORMATION*

*Please read all Pre-Order Condition Details prior making the purchase of aPrometheus Poseidon during Pre-Order*

*Pre-Order Information*


*Pre Order Period: Pre-Order runs from November 17th 2014 till 31st of January 2015*
*Expected delivery date: mid June 2015 though unforeseen delays may occur*
*Pre-order deposits are non refundable*
*Specifications of watch can be found at individual product pages located underneath Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection and are subject to change until prototype is approved*
*For pre-order of the Prometheus Poseidon there will be no reservation of specific serial numbers as number of variants makes it too complex to manage without risk of mistakes.*

*Price Details (without VAT - VAT Tax of 23% will be added to prices for customers in European Union)*

*Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch Regular Sales Price without VAT after pre-order*


610 EUR for Stainless Steel
650 EUR for Bronze CuSn8

*Pre-order price (without VAT) with 50% deposit:*


499 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit required during pre-order (value of deposit 249.50 EUR) and remaining balance to be paid once watches are ready
549 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 50% deposit (value of deposit 274.50 EUR) and remaining balance to be paid once watches are ready

*Pre-order special (without VAT) (for customers that buy a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014) with 50% deposit*


449 EUR for Stainless Steel with 50% deposit (value of deposit 224.50 EUR) and remaining balance to be paid once watches are ready
495 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 50% deposit (value of deposit 247.50 EUR) and remaining balance to be paid once watches are ready

*Pre-order price (without VAT) with full% deposit:*


475 EUR for Stainless Steel with 100% deposit
509 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 100% deposit

*Pre-order price (without VAT) with full deposit special:*


400 EUR for Stainless Steel with 100% deposit and customer purchased a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014
445 EUR for Bronze CuSn8 with 100% deposit and customer purchased a Prometheus Watch from November 1st 2014 till December 31st 2014

*Prometheus Poseidon Specifications:*


Bronze CuSn8 / 316L Stainless Steel Case with Brushed finish
Black / Blue Matte Dial with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes and brushed hands
Black Orange White lumed chapter ring with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes
Miyota 9015 Automatic Movement
Bronze CuSn8 unidirectional bezel with 120 clicks, sapphire insert and applied Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume
Premium 40478850-2-22 rubber strap black (with a retail price of over $120 USD)
Premium calf leather strap with a custom made bronze CuSn8 buckle
Case diameter: 43.00 mm without crown
Lug to Lug length: 50mm
Case height: 15.90mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Signed screw down crown with Prometheus logo
Water resistance: 3500 meters or 350 ATM
Helium valve a 9 o'clock
Sapphire glass with anti-reflective coating inside watch
Watch hands filled with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume (hours, minutes, seconds)
Two Years Warranty


Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Black White Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Black Green Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Black Orange Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Blue Orange Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Blue White Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Bronze CuSn8 Black White Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Bronze CuSn8 Black Green Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Bronze CuSn8 Black Orange Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Bronze CuSn8 Blue Orange Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​Prometheus Poseidon Bronze CuSn8 Blue White Bezel 3500m Miyota 9015 Automatic Diver Watch​
*
To take advantage of the pre-order special price (50% deposit or full deposit) you have to purchase from our store a watch that is not in pre-order during period of 1st of November till 31st of December 2014.

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*
*How can I take advantage of the pre-order special price?*




You can already claim the special price even if you haven't made a purchase. However remember that you will have to purchase a watch from our store till the 31st of December 2014 in order for special price to be valid. If you fail to purchase a watch and you claimed the special price we will have to send you an invoice with additional amount so that price gets downgraded to pre-order regular price


*What is included in pre-order besides a Prometheus Poseidon watch:*


1 quality 316L stainless steel bracelet with diver extension (stainless steel model)
1 hirsch 40478850-2-22 rubber strap black (retail price over $120 USD)
1 custom made leather strap with Prometheus buckle (stainless steel or bronze CuSn8)
delivery via Fedex International Priority


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Too many good choices. Tough to decide on which one for the preorder.

Carlos -- Regarding the Black Green Bezel version. Is the C3 on the dial and bezel tinted to make it have more of a green appearance like on the CAD renderings or will it be the natural color of C3?

Thanks.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The green color is to exarcebate more color of C3 as it is more green than natural lume. 
For the ones that prefer the strongest lume this is the best option.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

And we have started to receive now first pre-orders :-! . Most popular version at the moment is the stainless steel blue/orange


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> And we have started to receive now first pre-orders :-! . Most popular version at the moment is the stainless steel blue/orange


Not at all surprised by this as it's the closest in style to the Aquatimer, admittedly the limited edition chrono. I bet if you had offered a black/yellow it would have been it you'd be posting now. lol


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

just put my preorder in on blue/orange/ss , so will I receive it b4 Christmas ? ))


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> Regulated but without guarantee of COSC specs.


That is more than fair. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe Christmas in July. 



e-mishka said:


> just put my preorder in on blue/orange/ss , so will I receive it b4 Christmas ? ))


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> And we have started to receive now first pre-orders :-! . Most popular version at the moment is the stainless steel blue/orange


Yeah, not at all surprised by that comment ! The Blue/White and Bronze versions of those two should be popular choices, too.

The Black/Green looks interesting too.

Very _Hard_ choices, Carlos .....

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

BTW Carlos, you need to amend the wording on your site for the pre-orders of individual watches.

The Grey dial is still being mentioned, with 3 choices of dials available, Black, Grey and Blue.


Regards,


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Domed crystal that matches the slope/camber of the bezel?!? Yes! Aesthetic perfection. Thank you, also, for removing the second chapter ring. She's a looker.



sapcmc said:


> Was just doing a wrap up with factory in terms of all technical details so that we are able to finalise all process.
> 
> To be 300% certain of watch being able to bear a water resistance of 4200 meters height of glass has been increased so now it is more domed and total height of 15.90 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> BTW Carlos, you need to amend the wording on your site for the pre-orders of individual watches.
> 
> The Grey dial is still being mentioned, with 3 choices of dials available, Black, Grey and Blue.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for pointing it out. Should be now fixed wording on each individual page.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Carlos after looking at the cross-section of the watch I'm curious why did you not chose a double domed crystal?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a matter of personal taste and also some technical reasons.

Cost wise they are similar for same height.

A single domed crystal is however easier to read under water as water also makes reflections that the domed nature contradicts in a certain extent.

However if we had chosen a double domed glass resistance to high pressure would also be less and thickness would have to be greater than 5.50mm which would also end up with a watch less slim than expected.

The single domed nature of glass will also turn it more water resistant as crystal with high pressure becomes more liquid and flat in nature making watch more resistant at high pressure.

More discussions on flat, single domed, double domed, high domed can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/crystals-flat-domed-super-domed-double-domed-687994.html


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Carlos, in the case you can offer another discount if I preorder 2 watches with full deposit, let me know please. I wish get special discount (400 EUR for steel) if I buy two Poseidons. Or maybe somenthing between f.e. 450 EUR for steel version instead of 475 EUR.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

To get special price buyers have to purchase or have already purchase a watch not part of pre-order. That is how it works.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The pre-order of the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m is now featured at OceanicTime.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

pinkybrain said:


> Domed crystal that matches the slope/camber of the bezel?!? Yes! Aesthetic perfection.


My thoughts exactly. |> |>


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bronze black/ white bezel for me. Sweet watch and Carlos has been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ordered the blue with the white. Great looking watch. 
Thom


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Still trying to decide. I have it narrowed down to SS with Green bezel or SS with Orange bezel. :think:


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Current most popular version is the Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Black Dial with C3 Luminova


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

How many of each version will be made?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Case back of the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m/11500 ft









Pre-order yours now
Prometheus Watch Company | PROMETHEUS POSEIDON 3500M DIVER WATCH PRE-ORDER INFORMATION


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Ugliest Poseidon I have ever seen. Where is the designer who designed your Piranha caseback? Did you fire him?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I wound up ordering the SS Black/Green. 

Now the wait.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

preordered blue/yellow. But like them all...


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Where is there a blue/yellow? I only see a blue white or blue orange?

I still wish there was a black dial/yellow quarter bezel... that's the most stunning combo like the IWC .... and also that it was 45-47mm. hope it doesn't play too small at 43mm


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

blue orange is correct, sorry. And I am happy it is 43mm, if it was 44mm or more - I am out. Too many large divers out there and too many of us with not 8" wrists!

Btw, the caseback looks pretty thin for 3500m, great, wow!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

most popular model now is the stainless steel blue / orange



You can pre-order now your Prometheus Poseidon 3500m at this link Prometheus Watch Company | PROMETHEUS POSEIDON 3500M DIVER WATCH PRE-ORDER INFORMATION.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

All that purchased a watch in stock from us this month or plan to purchase this month or next can choose the special pre-order price that grants bigger discounts.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this watch! Will wait for full production and hope I can score one be free they sell out.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Just be aware that once in stock we will not include the additional goodies (hirsch rubber strap worth over $100.00 USD) and price won't be the same.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Quick question, does this watch have free shipping to Australia?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Ugliest Poseidon I have ever seen. Where is the designer who designed your Piranha caseback? Did you fire him?


I need to start a thread where I copy and paste all the jerks around here unloading on innocent people. Maybe coming here would feel less like attending a dog fight and have a little bit of humor to it.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I need to start a thread where I copy and paste all the jerks around here unloading on innocent people. Maybe coming here would feel less like attending a dog fight and have a little bit of humor to it.


I didnot try to start a dog fight here and it is just a joke. I have high respect for Carlos's watches and owned one.

Poseidon 3500m is a great watch and I didnot hesitate to order one. I just donot like the Poseidon illustration on the caseback, but I donot care much about caseback so my post is just a joke at all.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

besides, here no one is innocent, we're all guilty


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Still working on the prototypes of the Prometheus Poseidon. We should have full working samples in a few weeks time. Still some bits to be improved.









You can pre-order your Prometheus Poseidon at our store
Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks awesome Carlos !

The black/white model comes with an silver second hand, right ?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, that is one of the things factory has to rectify. Only the orange bezels have orange seconds hand. Also for prototype bronze cases won't get a bronze crown, only in mass production as they are waiting for supplier in Germany to ship the bronze to them so they have limited quantities at the moment.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Perfect ! Thanks for the infos.

Based on the picture, the decision is a bit more easier.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Please post a few close ups of the watch, it looks terrific!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prototypes are still at factory pending some further improvements. Will post up photos once I have them with me.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to say, they look very very good, among the best diver's watches ever made


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

What I can confirm is that this is our biggest challenge so far and one of the most technically advanced diver watches ever made.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Is the date wheel black for series watches ?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

sapcmc said:


> What I can confirm is that this is our biggest challenge so far and *one of the most technically advanced diver watches ever made*.


Could you expand on that?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes date wheel will be black for black dials in production version. For prototypes we are not reprinting date wheels


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Tym2relax said:


> sapcmc said:
> 
> 
> > What I can confirm is that this is our biggest challenge so far and *one of the most technically advanced diver watches ever made*.
> ...


not many divers feature 3500m or more water resistance with a slim profile and a colored filter in sapphire insert. This is a lot more than marketing and lots of engineering behind.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> not many divers feature 3500m or more water resistance with a slim profile and a colored filter in sapphire insert. This is a lot more than marketing and lots of engineering behind.


Its slim for the depth rating that's for sure but no watch needs to handle a depth of 3500m so be honest there's more than a smidgen of marketing along with the engineering. ;-)

Great watch though.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Of course 3500m is not required but how many are able to produce this type of watch with such a slim profile?
Almost no factory is able to do it and it is a sign of quality and over engineering. Same discussions could be made with cars and many other objects.
Overachieving should be praised. We are proud of the Prometheus Poseidon that is a landmark in our history.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I like that you are trying to innovate, and break the boundaries, I mean who needs a solid carbon fiber watch =P


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*The prototypes are looking great! |>

Noting that the Orange highlight bezels of the prototypes (now also planned for production) look different that the design renders shown to date, due to the white lume triangle at the 12 o'clock position, would you happen to have any lume shots of the orange bezels?

I reserved an orange bezel model (with a preference toward the renders which are all orange from the triangle pip to the 15 minute marker), but I'm still thinking about it. A lume shot might be very helpful as the previous lume shots of the non-orange bezels look absolutely spectacular!...just curious how the orange lume compares to the C3 and BGW9, with the known expectation that it simply will not glow as brightly as the C3 and BGW9 which are great performers.*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Of course 3500m is not required but how many are able to produce this type of watch with such a slim profile?
> Almost no factory is able to do it and it is a sign of quality and over engineering. Same discussions could be made with cars and many other objects.
> Overachieving should be praised. We are proud of the Prometheus Poseidon that is a landmark in our history.


Mate it was only my attempt at a bit of honour, sorry if the jag was taken the wrong way.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

stew77 said:


> *The prototypes are looking great! |>
> 
> Noting that the Orange highlight bezels of the prototypes (now also planned for production) look different that the design renders shown to date, due to the white lume triangle at the 12 o'clock position, would you happen to have any lume shots of the orange bezels?
> 
> I reserved an orange bezel model (with a preference toward the renders which are all orange from the triangle pip to the 15 minute marker), but I'm still thinking about it. A lume shot might be very helpful as the previous lume shots of the non-orange bezels look absolutely spectacular!...just curious how the orange lume compares to the C3 and BGW9, with the known expectation that it simply will not glow as brightly as the C3 and BGW9 which are great performers.*


We still do not have the prototypes with us as some small changes are being made on the C3 model as tone of bezel was not same of dial/hands. Once we have prototypes I will take photos including lume shots.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> We still do not have the prototypes with us as some small changes are being made on the C3 model as tone of bezel was not same of dial/hands. Once we have prototypes I will take photos including lume shots.


*Thanks for the information Carlos! Got it. Looking forward to more shots of the prototypes, which are already looking awesome.*


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I like that you are trying to innovate, and break the boundaries, I mean who needs a solid carbon fiber watch =P


I am pretty sure if watch was made of solid carbon with a inner stainless steel shell you would find something else to complain about


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Poseidon is definitely a very excellent effort from Prometheus. I don't think there is much to complain about in any way.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> We still do not have the prototypes with us as some small changes are being made on the C3 model as tone of bezel was not same of dial/hands. Once we have prototypes I will take photos including lume shots.


Thanks Carlos. I am really looking forward to seeing the prototype photos.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Still working on the prototypes of the Prometheus Poseidon. We should have full working samples in a few weeks time. Still some bits to be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I see the bezel insert alone I am feel pity and asking myself WHY there is no offer for old plain classic STEEL bezel insert with steel/silver look.... why... I should really prefer that instead of "most technical and with filter" bezel. I love to have just smooth solid steel inlay without marks or anything, just lume pip and thats it.
Probably just h2o and Benarus got the point there are still many of us who want SOLID STEEL bezels instead od fragile ceramic or sapphire!

(I still like as it is, I actually ordered just that blue/orange version weeks ago)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> When I see the bezel insert alone I am feel pity and asking myself WHY there is no offer for old plain classic STEEL bezel insert with steel/silver look.... why... I should really prefer that instead of "most technical and with filter" bezel. I love to have just smooth solid steel inlay without marks or anything, just lume pip and thats it.
> Probably just h2o and Benarus got the point there are still many of us who want SOLID STEEL bezels instead od fragile ceramic or sapphire!
> 
> (I still like as it is, I actually ordered just that blue/orange version weeks ago)


I am ok with ceramic/sapphire but wish there was a solid/single colour bezel option.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Too late to join that party. 

There was a design discussion some months ago where no inputs have been made in terms of that design approach. 

Design is firm and will stay as is and won't change just because someone may want something different.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Too late to join that party.
> 
> There was a design discussion some months ago where no inputs have been made in terms of that design approach.
> 
> Design is firm and will stay as is and won't change just because someone may want something different.


No need to state the obvious.

For the record, I didn't ask for a change - merely lamented the lack of an element that would have made the watch more appealing to me. I am entitled to my opinion without being reprimanded.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Poseidon prototypes will be sent tomorrow from factory to us.










Received a wrist shot of the Poseidon taken by factory manager.

What do you think?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy, that looks absolutely amazing.

Another home run from Carlos !


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

some extra photos


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue looks the business!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Blue looks the business!


They all do ! Already in for a couple of other pre orders but looking at these I'm now finding it hard to resist .


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Outstanding.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

very sexy, I must say! The blue and white is really singing to me...


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

I likey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Prototypes are looking awesome Carlos!*|>|>*

I must admit, I'm liking every combo that has a bezel highlight that is the same color from the Triangle PIP at 12 o'clock through the 15 minute mark. I pre-ordered the Stainless/Blue/Orange version and I would be absolutely stoked about seeing a bezel option that looks like the Bronze/Black/Orange combo on the lower right (So a Stainless/Blue/Orange bezel that looks like the original renders with Orange lume from the Triangle PIP through 15, with blue numerals at 5, 10, 15 versus the white lume shown on the Blue/Orange Prototype...I'm just sayin'!:-! (I realize this would mean less lume performance on the orange bezel highlighted versions, but to me, it just looks "right" on the orange bezel highlighted versions...all in my opinion, of course)

*


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

This is something we will address once prototypes arrive leaving a final decision to the ones that pre-ordered or wish to purchase one and reason why we made 2 distinct versions for the orange bezel though in production we will make only one orange version based on customers overall decision.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> This is something we will address once prototypes arrive leaving a final decision to the ones that pre-ordered or wish to purchase one and reason why we made 2 distinct versions for the orange bezel though in production we will make only one orange version based on customers overall decision.


*Thanks for the quick response and info Carlos! *:-!*

Very much looking forward to hearing what others think regarding the Orange bezel versions! (and seriously hoping for an "all orange" highlight version from the 12 to 3 o'clock position).*


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Once watches arrive I will take photos of all versions in plain light and in darkness (including both prototypes of the orange bezel) so that a final decision can be made.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

My vote for all orange 12-3 (0-15min).

I have steel blue orange ordered.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Deepdive said:


> My vote for all orange 12-3 (0-15min).
> 
> I have steel blue orange ordered.


Same here.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Once watches arrive I will take photos of all versions in plain light and in darkness (including both prototypes of the orange bezel) so that a final decision can be made.


Thanks Carlos, I can't wait to see more photos! What we've seen so far looks fantastic!

Just out of curiosity, is the current Poseidon design on the case back final or is there a chance that he'll look cooler / more detailed / more dynamic on the production watches?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Case back design is final. For a cooler case back you have the Piranha.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Case back design is final. For a cooler case back you have the Piranha.


Well spoken. ;-) If I only had a Piranha. But I'm sure you would be more than happy to solve that problem.. ;-)


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the Poseidon case back is already cool.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Blue/white looks very nice.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

While waiting for the prototypes getting teased by factory manager that has been wearing one of the Prometheus Poseidon watches.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> While waiting for the prototypes getting teased by factory manager that has been wearing one of the Prometheus Poseidon watches.


Carlos, you really tease us with the pictures the manager is teasing you with.. It looks great and it's cool to hear that the factory manager agrees, obviously. The shape of bezel and crown, the dial, the hands,.. they all look great and perfectly matching, in my opinion. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks really great Carlos !

Especially the bracelet & bezel.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good. This watch is going to be a big hit.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Carlos, they all look great.. When will you have some lume shots of the prototypes, and also when is the pre-order going to be over.. I'm still waiting to place mine ... Thanks!!
Barry


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I do not have prototypes with me. I will surely take photos once they arrive and share with all.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> While waiting for the prototypes getting teased by factory manager that has been wearing one of the Prometheus Poseidon watches.


*Oh yes Carlos!:-! That version of the blue/orange bezel design nails it! Absolutely love it! |>|>

Keep those teasers coming...*


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

proto looks extremely good.... cant wait!


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Any more pics of the prototypes? I'm trying to decide among all the options available, so more pics before the pre-order end would be really appreciated! ;-)


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I have mentioned this in other official forum we run Prometheus Poseidon : Pre-Order | Page 2 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors but posting info here as well

We will keep pre-order with current conditions valid for extra 3 weeks after prototypes are ready.

Once that period has passed we will end up with the special pre-order prices (also only available for customers that purchased a watch from us in the last months of 2014).

Afterwards we will just have the pre-orders with 50% deposit and may have to review at that time prices for new pre-orders from that date onwards as the EUR has been taking a huge hit and we are almost not making any money with this project.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally here the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m prototype. Some freshly taken photos:










































































































































































































































































































































































Some improvements have to be made specially in bracelet end link and we have to decide as well how the orange bezel will be - lumed orange or with white accents.

You can pre-order yours in case you haven't here:

http://www.prometheuswatch.com/diver-watch-collection/#!/Prometheus-Poseidon/c/11326133/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

I vote for quarter orange with white accents.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll say it again - the blue dial with plain blue/white bezel is sheer class. Close second for me is the black dial with black/green bezel. Reminds me of an IWC Aquatimer.

I would be all over this if it was a bit smaller.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The two which in my opinion look the classiest are the black and blue with plain white accents, after that it's the green, not really feeling the love for the orange which originally I thought would be quite special. I know everyone has different tastes but that orange on the bronze is doing it no favours, best to keep it plain black/white or blue/white.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bezel Blue/White

















Green Bezel


















Orange bezel (orange triangle/black numbers)

















Orange Bezel / White triangle and white numbers

















Bezel Black / White


















Lume in seconds hand is wrong as factory did a mistake and produced them in C3 so they had to be manually relumed to BGW9.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Woooow they look amazing!!! I love the crystal distortion too!!! 

Really excellent!!! I am happy I am in!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I can not WAIT!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The black or blue with white quarter bezel do look mighty tempting. No clue what a 15.9mm thick watch is like to wear, but they are extremely nicely done.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Weight of the Prometheus Poseidon: stainless steel versions


232 grams with bracelet
110 grams without bracelet

weights are just a reference as final version can vary slightly as the end link of bracelet will be improved.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> You can pre-order yours in case you haven't here:
> 
> http://www.prometheuswatch.com/diver-watch-collection/#!/Prometheus-Poseidon/c/11326133/offset=0&sort=normal


FYI, I'm sure most people know how to find it, but your link is off


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know.

Correct link: Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, looks really really fantastic!! 
Gotta look at the pre-order in detail
Great work guys.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

No worries.

I pre-ordered the black/green bezel and blue/orange bezel watches already. Is it possible to change the blue/orange bezel to blue/blue+white bezel?



sapcmc said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Correct link: Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Please send us an email to [email protected] so we can change your order.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Carlos, can you make couple more close up pics of blue/orange and blue/white?

Wrist shot possibly


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This is so hot! Glad I went with the black and white. :-!:-!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

We have mentioned a few posts before that the bronze version of prototype is not complete. Factory ordered bronze from Germany and it arrived only a couple of weeks ago. They had a limited quantity at factory so they could only produce a case (no stock at hands for a sample crown or buckle).

Current pre-order pricing will be valid till end of February. After that we will end with all special price order and full deposits for new order. 

Then prices of new pre-orders will increase to reflect current currency markets. Current pre-orders remain as is.

Since beginning of project the EUR has lost over 20% and with it our margins.

We are almost at breakeven point.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Carlos,

These are really looking good !

So, is there also a Grey dial version still ? Thought that version was dropped ?










Regards,


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

This version is discontinued (gray one) just wanted one for myself and shared it with all to see how it would look like.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> This version is discontinued (gray one) just wanted one for myself and shared it with all to see how it would look like.


Oh, OK.

Was just wondering about that, as I noticed the black lettering on the dial and realised that it could not be the black dial !

Actually, that Grey doesn't look too bad !

Regards,


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

I can only see thumbnail photos, how can I get large photos?


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks good, little inspired by another watch company models, but I like it especially in bronze case!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

MiserySword said:


> I can only see thumbnail photos, how can I get large photos?


Try to check photos on our facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152612036263483.1073741851.146396348482&type=1


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

At first, Carlos I like all of your variations of the all new Poseidon !
Great job !


Can you explain which lumeshot belongs to which color version of bezel and dial color ?
It's a bit difficult...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bezel Blue/White

















Green Bezel


















Orange bezel (orange triangle/black numbers)

















Orange Bezel / White triangle and white numbers


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for your fast reply Carlos !

Looks like the blue/white bezel is lumed between minute 15 - 60 too. Not just the numbers ?


How is the black/white model lumed ?
Similar to the green bezel but with blue lume ?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I see now I forgot to include the black/white version

(be aware the seconds hand lume is wrong as factory made a mistake and produced C3 version so they had to relume it)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Carlos !

Now it is a bit easier to make a choice...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

freshly taken


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, these look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cool runnings (Jan 31, 2015)

sapcmc said:


> Orange Bezel / White triangle and white numbers


Hi all,

I'm new here and I have found the link to this great watch project at watchtime.ch. I would prefer this version. But I'm not sure if this one is available. Is this the version with the grey or the black dial?

Cheers.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Carlos, love the look, a little concerned as the orange in the bezel on the one you are wearing looks very weak and washed out... Not like the orange with the white numbers in the blue version... Are you going to make different oranges or one? it is confusing as to what the final color will look like.
Thanks


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are going to conduct a poll for the ones that pre-ordered the orange or intend to in order to choose a full quarter orange bezel or a bezel with orange from 1-15.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

cool runnings said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and I have found the link to this great watch project at watchtime.ch. I would prefer this version.
> 
> ...


This version is one of a kind. When we were in design phase gathered no interest from members so was discontinued. As it was one of my favs I decided to make a prototype of it so I can have it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

@sapcmc, mate I showed the brother your watch and he fell in love and was all for ordering it at the special price in full thinking this was the special introductory offer price but when I explained that this price was for customers who had previously purchased from you and showed him the link further down the page he decided against it, not so much the price difference but the fact it's not explained clearly.

Just thought you needed to know this so you can address this in the future and not upset potential customers.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Information on pre-order pricing is mentioned in several places of our store. I guess hard to please all. Anyhow the special pre-order prices will no longer be available by end of February and prices in March will have to be increased due to the declining EUR rates (as we pay supplier in USD currency and loosing margins every day it passes as since pre-order started the EUR lost almost 20% to the USD).


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Really awesome stuff Carlos! :-!

I'm still just a bit confused on a couple lume specific points.

On the Blue/White version: This almost looks like a 'reverse' version of the Black/white that you show (ie. no lume on the bezel track from 1-15, except for the numerals of course, and then it appears to have a dark blue lume on the bezel track from 16-60 along with the brighter blue-white lume continuing on the numerals). Is this correct compared to the Black/White, where you have bright lume on the 0-15 track of the bezel?

On the Orange Bezel (Orange Triangle/Black numbers) versus the Orange Bezel (White Triangle/White numbers), these two lume patterns look identical to me except that the orange triangle/black number version appears to be ever so slightly dimmer than the white triangle/white numbers version in the lume track from 0-15. I'm surprised that the white numbers in the 1-15 area appear dark just like they do in the black number version. There does not appear to be a huge difference in lume performance between these two versions, but maybe the difference is more noticeable in person than in photos?

I'd love to see the Blue/Orange version (Orange Triangle/Blue numbers), but maybe that pic is still coming.

Again, great stuff Carlos!

*


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The Blue/White and Black/White produce same results in darkness.

As for the orange version the one with white quarter has considerable more lume compared to the full orange one


































We will only make one orange version so soon we will ask all that pre-ordered one orange which one they prefer (the blue/orange gives same lume results as the black/orange)


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> The Blue/White and Black/White produce same results in darkness.
> 
> As for the orange version the one with white quarter has considerable more lume compared to the full orange one
> 
> ...


*Thanks very much for the clarifications Carlos.

I'm hoping the all orange bezel version gets the nod when it comes to voting, but if not, I will definitely find a version that I can move to. Seems I'm prefering the day-time aesthetics of the bezels that have a constant bezel color from the pip triangle through the 15 minute mark. 
*


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks more yellow than green. Different yellow to the IWC Aquatimer I presume.



sapcmc said:


> Green Bezel


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, this is C3 color and is supposed to be this color. C3 is never plain green on daylight.The bezel part is greener as we have a filter.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Dang my fellow countryman chriscentro who led me to the Prometheus website... one thing led to another... and I pre-ordered one. The "safe-for-all-events" colour combination of SS, black dial, black/white bezel.. 

Looking at the prototype photos and the irresistible BGW9 lume shots.. I sure din't regret the trip here!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

kiosai said:


> Dang my fellow countryman chriscentro who led me to the Prometheus website... one thing led to another... and I pre-ordered one. The "safe-for-all-events" colour combination of SS, black dial, black/white bezel..
> 
> Looking at the prototype photos and the irresistible BGW9 lume shots.. I sure din't regret the trip here!


I have this one as well. But I really like all of them maybe the same so I could go randomly with choice too...

I am very impressed with this watch, and happy with size! (but could be even 40-41mm)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Luminated said:


> @sapcmc, mate I showed the brother your watch and he fell in love and was all for ordering it at the special price in full thinking this was the special introductory offer price but when I explained that this price was for customers who had previously purchased from you and showed him the link further down the page he decided against it, not so much the price difference but the fact it's not explained clearly.
> 
> Just thought you needed to know this so you can address this in the future and not upset potential customers.


If I understood and read this correclty, Your brother would still get the pre-order price of €499 (plus VAT). If your a returning customer, you get an additional €50 off, so €449 (plus VAT). So your brother would get the watch for €499 (plus VAT). It's not a huge difference in the long run of enjoying such a nice watch Still a lot more affordable than the regular price of €610 (plus VAT). Cheers


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I like all the bracelet options you provide with the watch, but the orange NATO strap is a perfect compliment to the orange bezel version. From where did you purchase such a perfect match?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The nato is actually the wrong size should be 22mm but the one I have in orange is 20mm. I purchased it from a premium nato factory we may work with in future.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

CJN said:


> If I understood and read this correclty, Your brother would still get the pre-order price of €499 (plus VAT). If your a returning customer, you get an additional €50 off, so €449 (plus VAT). So your brother would get the watch for €499 (plus VAT). It's not a huge difference in the long run of enjoying such a nice watch Still a lot more affordable than the regular price of €610 (plus VAT). Cheers


I don't disagree with you, I think he's being pigheaded about it simply because you had to clink on a link rather than it being explained clearly on the order page. The only reason I brought it up was I am sure others might feel the same way and it's so easily avoided.


----------



## danfermat (Jan 30, 2015)

sapcmc said:


> Weight of the Prometheus Poseidon: stainless steel versions
> 
> 
> 232 grams with bracelet
> ...


Great! Have you an idea of the weight of the bronze version?
I'd like one of those!
Thanks!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

no exact figures for bronze as the crown of prototype was made of stainless steel and production version will be in bronze too.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> no exact figures for bronze as the crown of prototype was made of stainless steel and production version will be in bronze too.


however weight of cusn8 bronze is 8.8gr/cm2, vs stainless steel 7.95, so bronze case is about 10% heavier than ss.
if we consider case to be between half and two thirds of 110g (balance being caseback, sapphire and mvmt), then bronze poseidon will probably 5-7g heavier.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> Green Bezel


It looks a little blue, does the AR coating have a blue tint?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Most A/R coatings are blue at certain angles. The glass of the Poseidon is also slightly domed (in order to increase water resistance) which increases effect on certain angles.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Order placed, now comes the waiting.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> This version is one of a kind. When we were in design phase gathered no interest from members so was discontinued. As it was one of my favs I decided to make a prototype of it so I can have it.


this is absolutely Stunning!!! Love the colour combo... Guess I got here a bit late then :-(


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Crezo said:


> this is absolutely Stunning!!! Love the colour combo... Guess I got here a bit late then :-(


Same here - if that version was available, my order would be placed by now. Right now considering whether to get the blue/white or to pass.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Same here - if that version was available, my order would be placed by now. Right now considering whether to get the blue/white or to pass.


Yep I would say the exact same thing! None of the others really do it for me, still beautiful watches but the orange and white on the grey is just jaw dropping!!

The blue AR is also a bit of a killer though, I've only ever seen non colourless ar coatings on horrific fakes or dirt cheap watches, and the blueness for me instantly makes the watch look cheap and tacky... Which this really isn't!!

I'd rather skip the AR altogether than go blue, I don't think it makes a huge difference to the reflectivity of the crystal anyway to be totally honest.

If we can all change your mind to bring back the white/orange/grey let us know as it seems there would be a few orders now


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Also, i would love to see a pic with the crown screwed in just to get a better idea of the size of it if there are any?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


Looks really good Carlos. What is your wrist size?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


Oh wow!! That looks even nicer in the flesh! (or ON the flesh!). Love the thicker font, and the crown looks nice and chunky without being too big.

Amazing job on this and thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Dave,

It is 7.3 inches now that I have lost some weight.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

At first, I didn't care for the font of the bezel numbers, but after the photos above, they're quite perfect extending a dial without round indices or even a curve on the dial, exactly as the bezel numbers are.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


That looks really great. Any wrist shots like this with the ss/blue/white?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sapcmc said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> It is 7.3 inches now that I have lost some weight.


Thanks Carlos. Looks really good.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

The green looks so much better in the flesh than the drawings i just pre-ordered, I guess i am not a real WUS guy until i participate in a pre-order.... definatley scratches the aquatimer 2000 itch


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Wearing the Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Blue / Orange Bezel prototype today with a 22mm Borealis Rubber Strap


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> Wearing the Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Blue / Orange Bezel prototype today with a 22mm Borealis Rubber Strap


Absolutely love this color combo!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Carlos I see the watches also come with a leather and rubber strap. Do you have pictures available that shows straps that are included?
thanks!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great.  


sapcmc said:


> wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey watch dial I figure I made a good choice if your looking though I did the green(yellowish)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Hey watch dial I figure I made a good choice if your looking though I did the green(yellowish)


This is the watch I like the best! Wondering what the other 2 straps look like?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an ISO current on my orange recon and this Hirsh strap is supposed be nice I should be pretty set on 22 straps with a watchadoo and shark mesh all as options


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> This is the watch I like the best! Wondering what the other 2 straps look like?
> 
> View attachment 2901338


that's would my choice too


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Pricing questions (I started from the front and started from the back of this thread, got lazy and decided to just ask).

Is the €400 special price still available?

NM about shipping, found that on their site.

Thanks.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been in two minds about ordering many a Prometheus watch over the years but this one has the potential to be something special. On the brink of pre-ordering. Just need to decide on a colour scheme.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

elconquistador said:


> Pricing questions (I started from the front and started from the back of this thread, got lazy and decided to just ask).
> 
> Is the €400 special price still available?
> 
> ...


400 EUR special pre-order price is only available to customers that ordered a watch from us during November, December 2014. This option will remain till end of month and afterwards only 50% deposits remain with a small increase for new pre-order prices.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry. Difficult to understand fully. Are you saying if I pre pay I can still get that price?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Question: Have you purchased a watch from us in November, December 2014?

If answer is yes you can use the special pre-order price. Otherwise you can only use the pre-order full deposit option of 475 EUR or the 50% deposit of 249.50 EUR.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> Sorry. Difficult to understand fully. Are you saying if I pre pay I can still get that price?


That price is for ppl who already own own one of his watches


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I see. I expect to own more than one


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> I see. I expect to own more than one


Not the same thing as already owning one.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Not the same thing as already owning one.


Wow, super helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> Wow, super helpful. Thanks.


Basically if you haven't bought a Prometheus watch from them before Dec 14 then you can't get it at the special price..... end of.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Poseidon 3500m prototype with Hirsch 40478850-2-22 strap one of the finest and most comfortable rubber straps in the world.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

dude you are killing me with those pics


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Will you get another bronze prototype before production models are shipped?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Poll for choosing the orange bezel version of the Prometheus Poseidon closed last Sunday.
An overall majority of over 84% decided to choose the orange bezel with a white triangle and white numbers as this will increase luminescence in darkness.









A big thank you to all that participated in poll!


----------



## leezels (Sep 20, 2011)

Any chance of some more wrist shots of these. Some showing the thickness on the wrist?
I was set on ordering a Steinhart Nav B Chrono but I think I have changed my mind. Too many great colour options to choose from, really makes it hard.
Surely you guys can convince me on why this is a better choice than the Nab B chrono.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

A short update on the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m.


After talking to engineers we have decided to increase slightly lug to lug dimensions of the Poseidon from 50mm to 52mm as this was solution to allow a comfortable usage of thicker leather straps.

This won't change much design of watch but will allow leather straps to be comfortably used. We have also upgraded design to use drilled lugs with 1.5mm allen screws making it also easier for strap changes.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Great news... I also think it will look more balanced with this new lenght.... and also good I can use all my leather straps now! I prefer them the most.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> Great news... I also think it will look more balanced with this new lenght.... and also good I can use all my leather straps now! I prefer them the most.


Full agree to this. The new rendering looks great!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Great work Carlos, this one is looking better and better. |>


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish it were kept to 50mm but i can live with it. Glad you are using allen head fasteners instead of flatheads.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I wish it were kept to 50mm but i can live with it. Glad you are using allen head fasteners instead of flatheads.


I agree, 50mm length was good. I am not a leather strap guy so I would never have had any problems installing thick leather on the lugs. I would wear the watch on the bracelet or rubber dive strap and would like to minimize the gap between the case and strap. But I understand the need for a good fit of a variety of straps.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

The anticipation for this watch is killing me. Any idea on a possible delivery date?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

No delays as we speak. Plan is for a June/July delivery.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Carlos. For those of us who did 50% deposit when will the balance be due?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Balance is only due when watches are available.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Please forgive me for not reading through 51 pages, but how curved will the lugs be? I looked at the photos, but it seems the curve is very subtle. It would just give me a better idea of the possible fit on a 7inch wrist.

Beautiful watch!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

the lug increase will come handy especially for the bronze version
a lot of people like me will use thick leather straps on the bronze


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got the point of view what DEMO said, but I still think that 43mm wide case will be better balanded with 52mm lenght.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

my wrist size is about 7.3 inches if that helps


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

How the Poseidon will look on bracelet + straps much better than previous version in my opinion


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

A very late comer to this thread, and no - I have not read all 52 pages. 

I expect to be completely FLAMED by everyone for this, but here goes......

As a proud owner of an IWC Aquatimer 2000 - might I respectfully suggest this is a blatant copy?? Not a homage, just a complete and utter copy???? 

It appears well made, the specs are good - and its a fine watch for the price - but lets be clear here, its an IWC Aquatimer 2000 copy!!!

There, I said it.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on making such assumption without reading all details on project. 

The Prometheus Poseidon is inspired in many models including the IWC Aquatimer something we can not deny together with many original details from our own DNA.

It is not is a blatant copy and does not pretend to be what it is not.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Too bad I pre-purchased two Poseidons then


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Many Thanks for your swift reply.

In relation to the statement "The Prometheus Poseidon is inspired in many models" - might I be so silly as to enquire which other models inspired it?? Perhaps you might post some pictures of the other models that inspired the Poseidon - apart from the IWC Aquatimer 2000 picture that I posted..........


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish they had done the yellow on the bezel like my most favorite IWC and gone 44-45mm. Definitely the IWC is one that I'd love to own someday but till then, this is a great alternative..


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sure, there you go:

















Hands from the Prometheus Manta Ray Blue limited, the inner chapter ring as a tribute to the Prometheus Ocean Diver.

For sure this will not make you happy but the Prometheus Poseidon has our own DNA.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish you every success. Setting up a watch company is difficult, and at a business level very challenging. I hope things go well for you and your business, for the record I think that the price point for the specs are excellent. No hard feelings, I have no axe to grind - I just think its a rather blatant IWC copy, sorry if this offends you - but it is my opinion.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Also something you should note is that we are here since 2008 not a run of the mill watch brand. 

Feel free to ask any questions as they will be replied to.

I am pretty open in what we do and never shy away to come out replying questions even if sometimes the safest position would be to ignore them.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

diver69 said:


>


Isn't that dial and indices very very inspired by vintage seikos?
And that bezel, am I the only one to find a strong Bremont inspiration?
That bracelet is about the worse mix one can think of between a Rolex Oyster and a vintage Seiko.

But then again, since it's saying IWC, it's OK, I guess... or maybe not.

However I don't go flaming IWC threads. Might be related to education, culture, eyesight, who knows...


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bloody hell - ease up Pakz!!!

I am not flaming any thread - I have been at pains to highlight the fact that I think the brand offers excellent value for money, and when I sensed the mood with the Prometheus owner was getting upset I wished him every success.

I stand by my opinion that it is a IWC Copy.

Personal attacks in which you allude to the fact that my "education, culture and eyesight" are in question are perhaps a little bit childish Pakz????? This is a watch forum, we are allowed offer opinions. It would be a rather dull place if we did not!

Oh, and finally Pakz - IWC have been making watches since 1868 - a lot longer than Rolex, Seiko and Bremont ............Just saying.....


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

diver69 said:


> I stand by my opinion that it is a IWC Copy.


if is it copy, why I dont like "original" and ordered Poseidon? (...and I can afford IWC)

I agree few elements has very similar and let say copied, but the final effect is very different for me... and the lower price is just great bonus! (bottom line funny thing is... I know those kinds of new micro brand watches are the same, or almost the same quality like top swiss brands like omg, rlx, iw etc., I have lot of experiences with all of them).

There is just one thing mostly interesting on IWC AT - the name... and the movement. But I prefer the look of Poseidon.

...do you also write on f.e. Armida a2, a4, a9 (+100 other watches) threads "it is a Rolex copy" ? And the difference between many sub "homages" are smaller than here.

Please dont take me wrong and I appreciate your opinion and no, I am not angry


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

diver69 said:


> A very late comer to this thread, and no - I have not read all 52 pages.
> 
> I expect to be completely FLAMED by everyone for this, but here goes......
> 
> ...


There is definitely a fair few similarities for sure and I doubt Carlos would deny this but that being said I actually think what Carlos has produced is a better looking product, it's bracelet in particular compliments the design better likewise I think his dial design is an improvement over that of the Aquatimer.

What I see here is Carlos's take on the Aquatimer tweaking elements of its design he felt he could improve on and overall I think it's been hugely successful.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Nobody is going to see this watch and think it is a copy of something else, inspired by certain design elements, sure. 
If you want to note every watch that takes inspiration from other classic watches that came before you better get busy and start working your way through this entire website.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

diver69 said:


> Bloody hell - ease up Pakz!!!
> 
> I am not flaming any thread - I have been at pains to highlight the fact that I think the brand offers excellent value for money, and when I sensed the mood with the Prometheus owner was getting upset I wished him every success.


Flaming but not standing by it... great!



diver69 said:


> I stand by my opinion that it is a IWC Copy.





diver69 said:


> Personal attacks in which you allude to the fact that my "education, culture and eyesight" are in question are perhaps a little bit childish Pakz????? This is a watch forum, we are allowed offer opinions. It would be a rather dull place if we did not!


Yeah, call someone a "copier" to his face, in "his home" (well thread), then feel all offended when someone questions indirectly your education or culture. Supreme elegance in my book. I LOVE that attitude.



diver69 said:


> Oh, and finally Pakz - IWC have been making watches since 1868 - a lot longer than Rolex, Seiko and Bremont ............Just saying.....


Goodness me... They've done that very same watch since 1868! Holy cow!... I wasn't aware of that!
Yet, those design elements have been produced, strangely, by others before IWC. Making them very old copiers, if we stick to your definition, but copiers nonetheless... 
(To clarify, I don't think that these elements make IWC copiers, and logical coherence makes Prometheus NOT copiers neither).

But as you say, you're entitled to your opinion. I'm entitled to mine, all is fine in the best of worlds ;-)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got the point of view of diver69. Poseidon is VERY inspired by AT regarding case, lugs, bezel and bezel inlay. 
Most of companies copy rolex and PAM design (or some elements) but we are all attuned to that and nobody complain.
But in this case its somenthing like make a watch with f.e. Breitling own bezel (chronomat or avenger bezel).

Remember that this what Prometheus do with Poseidon is exactly the same what other company do in 90% of cases...


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Pakz, would it be terribly rude of me to ask how old you are? I am very curious..........


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It would.

And no, you're not curious, you're feeling sorry for yourself and would like a way out. Plain childish.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am feeling sorry for myself and want a way out??? Please read and re-read my posts.

I ask your age because I find your responses to be quite strange. You are either a drunk, a child or a very strange chap. I figured if I could establish your age it might be easier to define which category you fall in to.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

thank god there's no such thing as bad publicity
the poseidon looks very sweet and the more it's discussed the better for Carlos!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

diver69 said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself and want a way out??? Please read and re-read my posts.
> 
> I ask your age because I find your responses to be quite strange. You are either a drunk, a child or a very strange chap. I figured if I could establish your age it might be easier to define which category you fall in to.


You lost credibility when you called the 3500 a "blatant" copy.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

diver69 is from EU like me, and I had to search what is "blatant" and it has many translations. F.e. "obvious" or "loud".

Please, dont judge us non native english by one word...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> diver69 is from EU like me, and I had to search what is "blatant" and it has many translations. F.e. "obvious" or "loud".
> 
> Please, dont judge us non native english by one word...


I understand that. You don't know diver69's acquaintance with English.

His English sounds native to me.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok - I am signing out and will not have any further input on this thread. For the record:

1. When I made the point about the Prometheus being an IWC copy, it was an opinion. I did not realise the owner of the Company was as personally involved on the forum as he was and would take offence. It was not my intention to offend anyone.
2. I own many micro brands, I love micro brands - and as I said to the owner once I realised he was reading my posts - I wish him every success. I did not mean to offend you Carlos.
3. I think the brand offers excellent value for money.
4. Sorry, but it is a little bit too close to the IWC Aquatimer 2000 for my liking. Maybe when somebody posts a picture of the 2 side by side I will be able to appreciate the differences.


Goodnight all, very best of luck to the company, and I genuinely hope all you Prometheus owners wear and enjoy them in good health. 

PS: I think Pakz is a Dick!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

diver69 said:


> PS: I think Pakz is a Dick!


Now I wonder how old you are.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but the points that Diver69 made about it basically being a copy of the IWC AT 2000 is what I first thought when I saw the designs, and actually something I liked as if I could I would buy the IWC, but since I can't afford one at this point, have been seriously considering the Poseidon. If Carlos would have made the watch 1 or 2mm larger, and possibly a version with the yellow in the bezel, I would have been the first one to jump in and buy one.. One of the benefits besides cost of getting the Poseidon is that you can change out the bracelet to the strap and any other strap that size, whereas with the IWC, you can only go with the custom rubber or bracelet made by IWC.. Of course no one can negate the IWC brand and value that brings.

The poster is entitled to say what he wants, without being called out or put down, and asking his age and the comments that went with it is more childish than anything..but he should not be calling anyone names either..

I'm sure those that ordered the Sailfish also saw the similarity to another very famous design as well and are happy to have the alternative, and those that order the Poseidon will also enjoy what they are getting, a great design and value.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Barry.g said:


> The poster is entitled to say what he wants, without being called out or put down, and asking his age and the comments that went with it is more childish than anything..but he should not be calling anyone names either..


He asked for what he got. None of us, least of all myself, would have called him on his comments had he not initiated what he got back. It was rude and provocative to ask Pakz his age. Then calling him a "Dick?" Maybe he'll be more prudent next time.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I think Carlos was offend more so by the word 'copy' than the word 'blatant', when I first saw it I too thought IWC but if Diver69 had looked closely as the rest of us did he'd very quickly noticed the differences Carlos had made in the design and see the benefits of these changes like the ability to swap out straps. A copy is a blueprint of the original but this is taking elements of its design and tweaking it for a different market.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I think that repeating a concept ten times is an insult to everyone else's intelligence and a bit rude, but I'm a grumpy old man


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I've looked at pictures of the aquatimer and imo the Poseidon is a much nicer design. 

Btw, I think the sailfish is as much longines hs as it is fifty fathoms. It's the hands and dial
from the longines which confuses people who look at the sailfish and want to see fifty fathoms.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I've looked at pictures of the aquatimer and imo the Poseidon is a much nicer design.
> 
> Btw, I think the sailfish is as much longines hs as it is fifty fathoms. It's the hands and dial
> from the longines which confuses people who look at the sailfish and want to see fifty fathoms.


I agree. The Poseidon is a brilliant design.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm late to your comments, and have not read them all.

As a relative of someone who suffered from near blindness, might I respectfully suggest that you are blind?

You appear nice, but lets be clear here: you are blind.

There, I said it.



diver69 said:


> A very late comer to this thread, and no - I have not read all 52 pages.
> 
> I expect to be completely FLAMED by everyone for this, but here goes......
> 
> ...


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

diver69 said:


> I have been at pains to highlight the fact that I think the brand offers excellent value for money, and when I sensed the mood with the Prometheus owner was getting upset I wished him every success.
> 
> I stand by my opinion that it is a IWC Copy.


To be honest, your "I wish you well" doesn't sound very sincere in the context of accusing someone to produce a "blatant copy".

But anyway, let's just check the facts, shall we? A watch design is made up of different elements, so let's see the similarities or differences.

- case: quite similar shape as far as I can tell, but the dimensions differ, and so does the WR rating.
- bezel: looks very similar at first, except for the font used. But again, the dimensions differ. The IWC's bezel is wider and covers >45% of the watch face area, while it's only 40% on the Poseidon.
- dial: the applied indices are completely different and the Poseidon has the minute markers on the rehaut, not on the dial. Definitely not the same.
- hands: differ in size, color and layout.

So what do we conclude? There is a watch in a similar shaped case and bezel, but dial and hands are clearly different and so are details on both case and bezel. Nobody denies that the Poseidon's design is influenced by other watches. Maybe there are too many similarities for your taste, diver69, but that doesn't make it a "blatant copy". Opinions are fine, but please don't forget to check the facts before you post accusations like this one.



diver69 said:


> Oh, and finally Pakz - IWC have been making watches since 1868 - a lot longer than Rolex, Seiko and Bremont ............Just saying.....


Which means, by your definition, the age of the company decides what's a copy and what's not? So Breguet could just copy pretty much any other watch and call it their own? :think:

Edit: pics from the web, for reference


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

The bezel may not use the exact same font as the IWC but they are similar, as is the colouring and markings. Sure, there are differences but the first thing I thought when I saw this watch was "ooh, a watch tha looks a bit like the Aquatimer". Nothing wrong with that, it's what attracted me to it, and its different enough in other ways not to be a downright copy. But in terms of watches it most resembles on first glance, I think people would agree?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I remember clicking on this thread and seeing the SS Orange and blue and I couldn't stop thinking about it. And now I just pre-ordered my 2nd ever watch. Both in the last 2 weeks. This site is evil! 

Tbh, I am not familiar with the IWC Aquatimer (new to dive watches), just saw the Poseidon and had to have one. Looking forward to receiving this gorgeous watch!

What sealed the deal: 
-Beautiful piece
-3 strap options
-3500m is impressive


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, this thread gets crazy at times, lol.

I have been an admirer of the AT 2000 for years. Loved the design. Checked them out several times at the AD, which is nearby. What I couldn't get over was their proprietary strap system and the price, considering the movement. 

So, when I stumbled upon this thread at the beginning, I and anyone else remotely knowledgeable about the AT knew this was an 'homage'. And I couldn't have been happier! The Poseidon is a 'take' on the AT and it does it well. The owner listened to those of us early on in the final design phase and what came out was a better version, a more practical watch than the AT.

I don't know the owner of Prometheus but I commend him on staying cool and classy when members, some being the owners of other micros, make unwarranted attacks on his company and products.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Are we likely to see more physical samples before the pre-order window closes? Definitely want to order one but can't decide on a colour option without seeing more than renders.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> View attachment 3221674


Hey, that's my watch!! 29/50


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the iwc as well shame the stopped making it


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

we are working on a new prototype with revised lugs.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Are we likely to see more physical samples before the pre-order window closes? Definitely want to order one but can't decide on a colour option without seeing more than renders.


Agreed, I want to see white vs green IRL


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

If lume is your priority nothing beats C3 ...


----------



## GreenWater (Feb 8, 2015)

Absolutely!!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

imagwai said:


> The bezel may not use the exact same font as the IWC but they are similar, as is the colouring and markings. Sure, there are differences but the first thing I thought when I saw this watch was "ooh, a watch tha looks a bit like the Aquatimer". Nothing wrong with that, it's what attracted me to it, and its different enough in other ways not to be a downright copy. But in terms of watches it most resembles on first glance, I think people would agree?


I think this completely sums everything up...... well stated. Blatant copy is clearly overstated. Congrats to everyone in on the pre-order.


----------



## Shane Shen (Mar 11, 2015)

for the bronze version, is there a chance that the helium release valve and the case back will be bronze as well?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Not possible. The helium valves are manufactured by a supplier in France and he does not offer that option.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Any updates new mockups? I can hardly wait for this one


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The second prototype is still being produced. Once I have more info/photos will update thread.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tagging this thread for future updates. ..looking good!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

When is new prototype coming in?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

A short update on the Prometheus Poseidon project. We have just received from Austria the Hirsch straps for the project.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

I like it a lot. I recently snagged a Piranha and am a big fan of it. What type of waterproof/moisture/steam testing is done on Prometheus watches?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Repeating info already posted on the subject

The Prometheus Poseidon watches prior assembly are tested to a pressure of 450 atmospheres.

Once assembled all are tested to a pressure of 300 meters and one randomly tested from a batch of 50 watches at a pressure of 450 atmospheres. If watch fails test all watches of that batch are to be reassembled with new gaskets and all of that batch retested at 450 atmospheres.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! I browsed the thread but didn't check all 57 pages. Looking forward to seeing these. Prometheus is killing it lately!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope my will be not tested to 450atm.... I believe it can pass the test, but it can get micro damages.... or how to say... it is unneccessary load... I work with similar things and tests and know somenthing about it. Not good idea IMO. You should test prototypes IMHO but not overload regular pieces. The same with h2o orca, when I got my 2000m watch I said I dont want one from those which pass 4000m test.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Just in ... some photos sent from factory.

Prototype of the Prometheus Poseidon. Now with improved lugs and capable to accommodate thick straps (bear in mind watch is not fully assembled as production manager just snapped those photos).


























You can pre-order your Poseidon at our store
http://www.prometheuswatch.com/diver-watch-collection/prometheus-poseidon-3500m-diver-watch/


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

lume of bezel has also been improved


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking good! The excitement is building...


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Any bronze wrist shots? Just preordered and can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

posted a few weeks ago (from first prototype so bear in mind the triangle in final production won't be orange but white)


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Any wrist shots of the Green?


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet! Any Prometheus deployment clasps for rubber straps?



sapcmc said:


> posted a few weeks ago (from first prototype so bear in mind the triangle in final production won't be orange but white)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

There is a custom buckle that will be used on the leather strap.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Carlos, forgive me if this has been answered already. Does the stainless steel bracelet taper?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

This has been answered and discussed in past during design phase. The bracelet tapers from 22mm to 20mm offering watch a more aesthetic look.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

I had been saving up money since January to purchase a Seiko MM300 during my trip to Osaka this summer but I think I'm gonna pocket the extra $1000 and pick up the Poseidon in black and white. Something about the Seiko wasn't "singing" to me (nor my girlfriend), but as soon as I laid eyes on this one, she and I both agreed, it yodeled. 

It was fun reading through almost 60 pages of posts. I saw the progression from start to finish and I personally felt that all of the improvements which needed to be made were made (drilled lugs, domed sapphire, etc.). You certainly can't please everyone but I think the final product will more than appeal to most watch enthusiasts, especially at the price level. I almost feel as if this watch is being made just for me and not many watch companies can say (or do) that. 

Carlos, excellent work and thank you for all of your patience and efforts during this (I'm sure to be) stressful time! Looking forward to June/July! Pre-order made.


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

Like previous member, I was initially looking for the Prometheus Piranha, the Poseidon appeared more interesting and after "studying" about 580 posts, decision was taken: This watch was a target!
I agree that all changes/"evolution" during these months are more than acceptable (especially drilled lags and 52mm from lug to lug) and also made a pre-order!

The sale of a custom Wakmann allowed me to go for this new watch, based on the "one goes/one comes" watch "rule"...

Looking forward to a succesful delivery in about 2 months from now (for the SS Black/Green model)!!!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The second prototype of the Prometheus Poseidon is now finished and it is going to be shipped to me this week.

















































As improvements were on the lugs system and bracelet end piece we did not made a new bronze prototype as only change for that variant are the drilled lugs.

Lume is also much improved on this version.

Once prototype is received I will share more photos.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks really good on your wrist.
I can see the blue hue AR coating on the sapphire.
I have to say the crystal looks good, the slight dome plays nicely with the light.
Good Job


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Not my wrist, the but factory manager's. I should receive watch prototype end of this week or early next.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update!!! That's the color I have chosen and put the deposit on.. Looks fantastic!! Can't wait to see it unwrapped and on your wrist Carlos, along with some new updated LUME photos!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Carlos -- Wow, those new prototypes look really good.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't wait to see it on MY wrist to be honest 



Barry.g said:


> Thanks for the update!!! That's the color I have chosen and put the deposit on.. Looks fantastic!! Can't wait to see it unwrapped and on your wrist Carlos, along with some new updated LUME photos!!


----------



## aslogar (Oct 28, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> The second prototype of the Prometheus Poseidon is now finished and it is going to be shipped to me this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carlos,
When are you going to ship to me???

That is a beauty and I am ready to accept delivery

Alex


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Carlos, any idea what the leather strap will look like? The hirsch look great, btw.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The prototype of the Prometheus Poseidon arrived. 

You can still order yours at our store: 

Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection

As mentioned previously some improvements have been made, namely in lume that is now stronger, changing lug to lug size in order to accommodate thicker straps and adding screwed bars for easier strap changes.

The end result looks superb, I think we all agree.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks great Carlos! Love the lume. I can't wait to get mine. What is the current estimated delivery time?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Aiming for late July according to latest inputs from factory. In the end we may have a couple of weeks delay but worth it due to upgrade in lug to lug, screwed lugs, improved lume.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

That looks superb! So glad I ordered.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely worth the wait!! Great job Carlos! Looking forward to getting mine and showing it off!!


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

sapcmc said:


> The prototype of the Prometheus Poseidon arrived.


Looks fantastic!

Please, take care on the HEX screw - the one on the right seems "damaged", probably a bad quality hex key was used...!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

That was noted prior taking photos but decided to post photo to show we are not hiding things. Factory has made a mistake before shipping and I noticed this once it arrived. Been told this was going to be looked after during mass production assembly so in a way was good it just happened so it is a thing to make sure it won't during production phase.


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

No worries! I'm sure you 'll take care of (potential) issues!
Is this the Black/White or Black/Green model?
Can you give us a few photos of the bracelet + clasp?

Thanks!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the black/white stainless steel version. We made only one prototype as what was still to be tested were the lug to lug size and screwed in lugs which are OK (aside from the stripped screw).

Tomorrow will try to find some time to take photos of the back side displaying clasp + bracelet.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

A bad ass watch in the making!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This has all the making of a classic micro brand diver!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Looking good! So glad I placed a preorder on this one.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Gota say, glad i popped in here. Very tempting piece.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

An absolute beauty. Counting down to having this on my wrist..


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

some more details of bracelet (apologies for the finger print on one of them)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> some more details of bracelet (apologies for the finger print on one of them)


Nice to see that who ever has manufactured your bracelet hasn't given the clasp the same curve that the Tempest Commodore got, meaning this one will be comfortable to wear.

Looks very good as does the watch.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Carlos, not sure if asked before.. based on the current prototype on stainless steel bracelet, what's the total weight of the watch?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Carlos --- That bracelet look beautiful. Rugged and classic characteristics both at the same time. Nice! |> |>


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

weight of the stainless steel Poseidon version with bracelet is about 230 grams.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> weight of the stainless steel Poseidon version with bracelet is about 230 grams.


That's not too bad, plus the weight of the bracelet mounted around your wrist will balance the weight of the watch head nicely.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

This watch is a real beauty. Love the symmetry and the bracelet and clasp are looking out standing also.
Is the L2L still 50mm?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Lug to lug increased slightly to 52mm in order to be able to accommodate thicker straps. This has been discussed about a couple of months ago. Case has now also screwed in lugs in order to make easier operation of strap changing.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

they look great Carlos.. I can't wait to get mine.. So I can plan the $$, when do you expect to send the invoices for the 2nd payment?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Payment requests will only be sent once watches are in stock so this won't take place before July.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply and information!! Now I can start putting the funds aside week by week till July


----------



## justpassinthru2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Carlos, I am *SO HAPPY* I pulled the trigger on the pre-sale. This is shaping up to be one hell of a timepiece. BDay is in July so this will be a great gift to myself. Can't wait...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy I did mine all at once


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Any update to the approximate release date? Still late July or early August?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are aiming for end July. What will take longer times will be assembly due to the huge number of combinations. For the future we will refrain offering so many options as it is a headache in terms of assembly.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

No worries Carlos. The variety makes the watch much more attractive and customisable.
While i secretly hope the watch will arrive soon.. I'd rather the assemblers do a great job than rush them at it.

Any more pictures to satiate our thirsts? Perhaps that of the prototype on all 3 straps (bracelet, leather & Hirsch)? Hehehe..


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

As soon as my return money from a Vostok goes through. I'll put the money down for one.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Has the bronze buckle width been determined yet? I'd like to pick up another strap and have it here when the watch arrives.

I'm excited about this one. The pics look great!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The diameter of buckle tongue is of 4mm so take that into account when looking for straps.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Just paid for the pre-order. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Updates! Pls


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Not much has changed from a week ago. We are waiting for dials to be ready and once they are we can start assembly. Assembly process will take about a month to complete due to complexity of project.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

This one fell under my radar, but I've preordered this morning after reading the last 20 pages of this thread (SS Black/White version). The prototype pictures sealed the deal for me. I canceled my Megalodon pledge last week because watch funds were running low, but sold a few watches this week to be sure I get my Poseidon. Carlos constant answers and presence in this thread also contributed to the decisive factor, props to him for delivering these updates.

Since selling my Cave Dweller, A1 and Pradata, I didn't had any "large" diver in my collection and this one, even with a 3500m rating, is quite reasonable in size (compared to a Megalodon).

Now the wait begins for me!

Cheers!!

S.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This one fell under my radar, but I've preordered this morning after reading the last 20 pages of this thread (SS Black/White version). The prototype pictures sealed the deal for me. I canceled my Megalodon pledge last week because watch funds were running low, but sold a few watches this week to be sure I get my Poseidon. Carlos constant answers and presence in this thread also contributed to the decisive factor, props to him for delivering these updates.
> 
> ...


I really like this watch too. If I had unlimited funds, I would be picking one of these up as well. I love the blue/orange version. The shade of blue they picked is perfect as far as I'm concerned. ;-)


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Carlos, you need to sell a complete set like Omega did with the Speedy


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> Not much has changed from a week ago. We are waiting for dials to be ready and once they are we can start assembly. Assembly process will take about a month to complete due to complexity of project.


I've tried to read all the posts regarding the updates and straps and I'm still looking for answers.

What's the leather strap? I see a nice buckle&#8230; but no information on colour, stitching or options.

Is the Hirsch Rubber only available in black? I ordered the blue and white option and I would love to have my Hirsch Rubber in white.

It's a beautiful looking piece and I can't wait to put it on. Great work.

Cheers.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Carlos, any updated pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

No new pics sorry. We are waiting on factory to have dials ready so assembly can start.


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

How long will the preorder offer last?

It says until the end of May on the website, but the price is still the same and it's July.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Pre-order offer will last till watches are ready. Once they are conditions will change and part of the package deal (leather strap, hirsch rubber strap) won't be available unless at an increased price.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> I really like this watch too. If I had unlimited funds, I would be picking one of these up as well. I love the blue/orange version. The shade of blue they picked is perfect as far as I'm concerned. ;-)


The blue and orange is simply amazing imo.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Are all these additional pics coming from FaceBook or is there somewhere or some post where these new pics are located? Would love to look at all the optoins of prototypes.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Hard to believe I preordered last November! Looks like the wait will be worth it but July/August can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Factory is expecting to receive dials mid next week so assembly will likely start around July 7th after QC check of parts.


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the final price in the US, with all fees and taxes, anybody knows?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Depends on when u purchased.

If you purchased recently then price is as advertised plus shipping, I think. probably close to $700. USD/



Abe said:


> What is the final price in the US, with all fees and taxes, anybody knows?


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Depends on when u purchased.
> 
> If you purchased recently then price is as advertised plus shipping, I think. probably close to $700. USD/


There are no import taxes/fees for importing to US from EU? 
I still haven't ordered(finger is hovering above the trigger) but I have options to order it to an US location and an EU location, so I want to choose the cheaper option. 

If you order it to an EU location, you have to add 23% VAT to the base price of $629 so the final price is $773.


----------



## danfermat (Jan 30, 2015)

Is it too soon to ask for delivery dates? Any news yet?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Carlos said previously that assembly won't start until next week after QC of the parts. I'm guessing delivery won't be until early August?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Factory is expected to receive dials tomorrow and if all goes well mid/end next week assembly will start after QC check of the parts.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Update: Factory manager visited dial factory. Dials are ready and are now being assembled. 

The trickiest part is now as the dial index has to be aligned correctly to chapter ring during assembly of dial.

This process will take a few days to complete before dials can be assembled in movement together with hands.


----------



## Beartiger (Jul 12, 2015)

any pics of finished parts such as dials, cases, hands, bracelets, and leather straps ?


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been craving this watch for some time now and think I'd like to pull the trigger before the pre-order ends. I'm very torn between the SS blue dial vs. the SS black dial with the greenish lume. Any thoughts? I don't have a blue dial watch so I've been leaning that way however the other watch pops out to me.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, curious on the leather strap (color, type) it will be for the SS models?



Beartiger said:


> any pics of finished parts such as dials, cases, hands, bracelets, and leather straps ?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

You my want to go over to the Facebook pge where there are some images of most of the combos. I like the blue shade carlos is using and I also like the blk/wht which is what I chose. I think Demo chose Blk/Grn which mean it must be very nice also. Don't think you will be disappointed with any combo and it is very subjective as to what is best for you.



jagmichael said:


> I've been craving this watch for some time now and think I'd like to pull the trigger before the pre-order ends. I'm very torn between the SS blue dial vs. the SS black dial with the greenish lume. Any thoughts? I don't have a blue dial watch so I've been leaning that way however the other watch pops out to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What will the post pre-order price be for this watch?


----------



## Beartiger (Jul 12, 2015)

Of course I saw all Facebook pics and also placed my order. The reason I want to see new pics, even factory pics of finished parts such as dials, rings, ... etc., is to feel the progress still goes on cause the estimated delivery date ( initially it was June ) of this project has been delayed for a while although Carlos already mentioned delays could happen. It is mid summer already, hopefully Poseidon won't miss the summer with me, as a worst scenario ...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

....usually $50-$100 more on a watch in this price range. I am sure Carlos will update on exact figures.



valuewatchguy said:


> What will the post pre-order price be for this watch?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Time for a reality check, Bear. Delays are not uncommon on these type of pre orders. Dont expect documentation at all phases of progress. Carlos has produced half a dozen or more pieces probably totaling 1000 pieces or more so just have some patience and he will let us know how everything is going as time permits. The watch will be done when it is completed and it takes time. Nothing changes that.



Beartiger said:


> Of course I saw all Facebook pics and also placed my order. The reason I want to see new pics, even factory pics of finished parts such as dials, rings, ... etc., is to feel the progress still goes on cause the estimated delivery date ( initially it was June ) of this project has been delayed for a while although Carlos already mentioned delays could happen. It is mid summer already, hopefully Poseidon won't miss the summer with me, as a worst scenario ...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Beartiger said:


> Of course I saw all Facebook pics and also placed my order. The reason I want to see new pics, even factory pics of finished parts such as dials, rings, ... etc., is to feel the progress still goes on cause the estimated delivery date ( initially it was June ) of this project has been delayed for a while although Carlos already mentioned delays could happen. It is mid summer already, hopefully Poseidon won't miss the summer with me, as a worst scenario ...


Project is going well. Initial estimate was for mid June but as mentioned back in November 17th 2014 we mentioned delays may occur.

The upgrade to drilled lugs delayed project initially but this will bring a great value to customers as strap changes will be a breeze and watch will be kept more secure.

Factory is finalizing assembly of the dials + rings. It is a very critical task as alignment has to be perfect. It is preferable to give them enough time to do the job well than to rush things.

I understand where you're coming from but my top priority is to deliver a quality watch. If a small delay may result from it I believe it to be worthwhile taking into account the end product.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sharing with you the leather strap for the Prometheus Poseidon. 








Made in Europe with pure calf leather making it extremely comfortable and flexible.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does the green color in the black green bezel version come entirely from c-3 lume? In other words, is lume type (C-3 vs. BGW9) the only difference between the black green and black white bezel versions?


----------



## Beartiger (Jul 12, 2015)

The leather strap looks great! Thanks Carlos ...

I will patiently wait for my Poseidon ...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> Does the green color in the black green bezel version come entirely from c-3 lume? In other words, is lume type (C-3 vs. BGW9) the only difference between the black green and black white bezel versions?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## roondog (Feb 2, 2011)

sapcmc said:


> Factory is finalizing assembly of the dials + rings. It is a very critical task as alignment has to be perfect. It is preferable to give them enough time to do the job well than to rush things.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from but my top priority is to deliver a quality watch. If a small delay may result from it I believe it to be worthwhile taking into account the end product.


Spot on Carlos. I would much prefer a perfect watch delayed than an imperfect one just to meet a deadline. Good things...& all that.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Short update on the Prometheus Poseidon


factory finished assembly of dial + top ring last Friday

now they are starting to case dials into watch cases. Process will take about a month to complete.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Short update on the Prometheus Poseidon
> 
> 
> factory finished assembly of dial + top ring last Friday
> ...


Hi Carlos,

Thanks for the update!!

Do you know the approximative time when the 2nd portion of the payment will be required? Early september?

Thanks!!

S.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be around end of August. We won't send an invoice for final payment till watches are with us ready for shipping.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Should be around end of August. We won't send an invoice for final payment till watches are with us ready for shipping.


Ok thanks!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Final assembly of the Prometheus Poseidon just started


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WOW! Nice parts


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DMCBanshee said:


> WOW! Nice parts


+ 1 Fantastic photos! Nice to see the behind-the-scenes process. Thanks for the pics

RD


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks fantastic. You really bit off a lot with so many combinations.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Carlos - Great looking dials and bezel inserts. |> |>


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I saw mine!! lol


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I would Love to see those Bezel trays in the dark and all lit up. "LUME"


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> I saw mine!! lol


X2 lol

This is my first moderately expensive watch and pre order, I don't think I could have chosen a better watch do have done it with.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Carlos- I know I read somewhere you upgraded the bezel lume on some bezels. Do you have a picture of the Lume for the Green & Black bezel?
thanks!


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello Gents
Aware of this Project since 2014 and just read most of the 600 plus threads. I do not know Sir Carlos personally, but obviously he is doing a wonderful job with production updates, photos etc ... 

Looking forward to getting in on the pre-order this week. Now it's time to choose which case metal, dial and bezel color combo . I used to be a "Super Bronzo Fan" but became bored with the various offerings until now. 

Question: 
Are there any photos with the Black Dial with the Orange Quarter Bezel in Stainless , similar to the Doxa ... Please excuse if it has been covered.


----------



## ally_p (Sep 23, 2014)

I had to log in for my first ever post because I love the look of this watch so much. 

How long will it be manufactured for? 

I can't currently afford it but give me a year and I'd love to pick one up.


----------



## Beartiger (Jul 12, 2015)

I am so happy to see those pics ... great !


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Poseidon 3500m quick photo out of production line


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I think that's mine on the bottom left!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> Prometheus Poseidon 3500m quick photo out of production line


They look just gorgeous
Can't wait for my two Poseidon


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

... and I had tried not to think of having to wait for this watch! Now my wrist is twitching 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Btw I thought the gray dial wasn't going to be made. Looks good. I think the green is my second favorite after the black/white.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the gray dial too.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for the photos , however it would helpful for those preordering to have close up photos of each individual watch without the protective plastic on the Sapphire Crystal 

Also is the he Grey Dial Shown a Preorder Option ? ... Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Please sir (anyone).... Where is the selection on the order page for the grey dial? That is just cool 

RD


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

In case anyone forgot what the various options looked like. 

Better photos than the factory photos. Also, these are prototypes and details have been tweaked/improved.

Back in post 445 Carlos mentions the gray dial was dropped. Looks like its back on the table.



sapcmc said:


> Bezel Blue/White
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayArrow (Apr 30, 2012)

I think I remember Carlos mentioning he was making a one off gray dial for himself since he liked it. Can't remember why it wasn't massed produced.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

GrayArrow said:


> I think I remember Carlos mentioning he was making a one off gray dial for himself since he liked it. Can't remember why it wasn't massed produced.


Yes, that was what Carlos mentioned earlier. The gray was a one off for himself, as he liked it, and it was not a popular choice combo at the start of the project.

Regards,


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Where are the bronze variants!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Also, perfect shade of blue.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> Where are the bronze variants!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Guys, do you want Carlos to spend his time answering your post or should he rather work on the watches we ordered?

Relax. Any new pics of the bronze version will not look _that_ much different to the ones we already have. Be patient and thankful that Carlos takes his precious time to inform us about the project _in such detail at all_. Most other watch brands wouldn't even _consider_ that.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Luminated said:


> To me it's the blue/orange which appeals the most simply because to get similar in the IWC Aquatimer required a limited edition chrono if memory serves.
> 
> View attachment 1984218
> 
> View attachment 1984242


Thanks for the Comparison 
This week, I too saw the the IWC Aquatimer shown online and said to Myself what a Wonderful form of Flattery

The Poseidon is an Outstanding Tool Project ... Giving us Collectors a Grail Level watch go Less

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I gotta say, this sure looks like there's a gray dial option to me, unless the lighting / exposure is way off. The gray example is the only model with black dial text. Nice the date update is white on black (gray?) Maybe it's for a chosen few of early adopters. Anyway, I still like it 

RD


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Any more pics, especially blue/white, blue/orange?


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

You're right - that does look like the dials for the grey dial option (which I thought was not being made). I would have ordered the grey if available - that was the only color combo that I liked so I ended up not placing an order for any of the other available options. Perhaps there was enough interest that the grey will end up being available for sale after all (just not part of the pre-order)??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ & maybe someone will tell us, and nip it in the bud 

RD


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Black on grey looks great. Stealth.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

izmarkie said:


> Black on grey looks great. Stealth.


I would probably have not gone for the green if this was made known and available for order.....or maybe just one more, haha.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah I would like to know about the grey dial. My order would have been different if it was available.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

These are some beautiful watches. I know this has been asked multiple times over the last few pages of this thread but I'm going to ask again, will the grey dial be available to order at some point? I'm going to be pre-ordering one (if the pre-order is still open next week) of the blue/blue/orange variants....but that grey dial variant is making me question myself now.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Its funny, back in the day there wasn't enough interest for the grey dial. I agree, it does look sweet.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I had no clue about this back when they were guaging interest. But I know that its tough to accurately judge based off of computer mock-ups. The grey dial is a true stunner after seeing the production build of it. Especially having the black font on the dial. It has a very sleek look


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Was dark grey ever an option? They nixed silver early on, but I don't remember dark grey.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

what color is a can of worms?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> what color is a can of worms?


:-d Brilliant!!!! Thank you :-!

RD


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

damn this addiction. After waivering back and forth long enough I finally pulled the trigger on the blue dial/blue/orange bezel. I know have 5 divers to arrive within the next 30 days or so.......

One question to previous Prometheus owners, how is the packaging for the watch? Is it similar to how Borealis ships there (simple box and watch pillow) or is it a little on the nicer side (ie. Obris Morgan pelican-style case)?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> damn this addiction. After waivering back and forth long enough I finally pulled the trigger on the blue dial/blue/orange bezel. I know have 5 divers to arrive within the next 30 days or so.......
> 
> One question to previous Prometheus owners, how is the packaging for the watch? Is it similar to how Borealis ships there (simple box and watch pillow) or is it a little on the nicer side (ie. Obris Morgan pelican-style case)?


My sailfish came in a 1 watch leather traveler case. The leather was embossed with the Prometheus logo.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I want this watch!!!!!!!! almost?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We're at about 60% of assembly now.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome news. Can't wait. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

sapcmc said:


> We're at about 60% of assembly now.


Do you assemble from parts or done at factory


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

@Carlos How will you be charging/shipping these? Are you going to go in order of pre-order or specific model at a time (like Borealis did with the ScorpionFish)? I am so glad I was able to get in on the pre-order for the blue/orange and ofcourse now I am starting to want a second one in bronze.....cuz why not.......


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

To minimize mistakes we are going to ship by variant as makes process also faster from our end.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> To minimize mistakes we are going to ship by variant as makes process also faster from our end.


I completely understand. And I think that's a great idea. I just hope my variant is in the beginning....hahahaha. Waiting is definitely not my strong point.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm getting the shakes, waiting for this to ship!


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Same here... Where's our "dope"?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> I'm getting the shakes, waiting for this to ship!


Me too! I'm checking everyday for the email announcing shipment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Does paying in full upfront speed things?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Many of us paid in full six months ago. Give Carlos time to get this perfect, folks. Preorders always end up delayed, but they also always deliver a great product.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I think we are still a few weeks away. Carlos has to receive the inventory and do his QC checks, get the balance for those of us who paid half then ship by configuration. I don't think when or how you ordered will speed anything up.


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Traded e-mails with Carlos a while back, he said early Sept delivery. Have patience, it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

jbossolo said:


> Traded e-mails with Carlos a while back, he said early Sept delivery. Have patience, it will be well worth the wait!


Great! Just right for my birthday 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been holding off on additional purchases until I can determine if this one is a keeper or destined to be flipped. I placed my deposit back in November of last year and tastes can change a lot during that time!


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Theyve gotten so much of this watch right, but the bezel needs some refinement. It's the lone part of the equation keeping me from making the purchase. 

Perhaps they they will clean it up on the next incarnation?

Like this company though.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't see what you mean. The bezel is among the best features on this watch.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

freshly taken photo out of production line


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

amazing


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> freshly taken photo out of production line


Awesome! :-! I'll have the one in the middle, please. ;-)


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

indeed, the bezel is pretty darn cool IMHO



elconquistador said:


> Can't see what you mean. The bezel is among the best features on this watch.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

AAAH, im torn blue/orange or blue/white??? 
Carlos, can we see some production close up pics ?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I did the green black looks amazing


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

sapcmc said:


> freshly taken photo out of production line


Now I wish I had gone black or blue with orange instead of black and white. All great though.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> Now I wish I had gone black or blue with orange instead of black and white. All great though.


I think long term black and white is the safe bet, you really can't beat a classic.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree, I went safe because I knew the renders would not show how the orange looked with the bronze. It looks good though.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally!!!!! My eyes gravitate to the blue/white combo, but I'm still excited about my black/white.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Beginning of September can mean only one thing.......Poseidon's should be hopefully getting ready to ship soon.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Beginning of September can mean only one thing.......Poseidon's should be hopefully getting ready to ship soon.


Damn I hope so, the wait is killing me


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone get to the bottom of those grey dials?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

rhaykal said:


> Beginning of September can mean only one thing.......Poseidon's should be hopefully getting ready to ship soon.


You showed incredible restraint waiting almost 40 hours from midnight August 31st to post this


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> You showed incredible restraint waiting almost 40 hours from midnight August 31st to post this


Well I got a little tied up receiving my obris morgan Explorer ii so i decided to allow myself a almost two full days to enjoy it before my attention shifted again to the Prometheus watch. Haha 
This summer has been full of new micro divers I almost feel as if I haven't truly had the time to appreciate them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Well I got a little tied up receiving my obris morgan Explorer ii so i decided to allow myself a almost two full days to enjoy it before my attention shifted again to the Prometheus watch. Haha
> This summer has been full of new micro divers I almost feel as if I haven't truly had the time to appreciate them
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. Got the Borealis Sea Dragon not too long ago, my Planet Ocean should be here next week and then the Poseidon coming. Going to be spoiled for choice in the mornings lol.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just In For Review: Production model Prometheus Poseidon in bronze (black/ white bezel).

I didn't get to much time with it today, but I wanted to post a live LUME shot to get ya'lls mind ready for what's next. More shots in the upcoming days.

Initial impressions: Amazing!

Shipping should be on or about LATE SEPTEMBER


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

OK, Carlos, should we start countdown for shipping?
Saw a LOT of pieces produced (photo on FB)...!
September now, can you give us an idea: When should we expect shipping?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Factory has all watches complete aside from the bronze ones that are about 80% complete now. 








Watches should be ready end of next week and then shipped to me so we're quite close to delivery date.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

How do you have who do you review for and more more more pls


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Just In For Review: Production model Prometheus Poseidon in bronze (black/ white bezel).
> 
> I didn't get to much time with it today, but I wanted to post a live LUME shot to get ya'lls mind ready for what's next. More shots in the upcoming days.
> 
> ...


Wow, I hope that sample is indicative of the entire production run. Looks great!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> How do you have who do you review for and more more more pls


Mike, I review for an online site called watchreport. I'm a full time police officer, a part-time watch reviewer and a long time member of this forum. In addition, a mod for Aquadive.

I was fortunate enough to have been selected by Prometheus to be one of two reviewers to get early production models for review.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Mike, I review for an online site called watchreport. I'm a full time police officer, a part-time watch reviewer and a long time member of this forum. In addition, a mod for Aquadive.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have been selected by Prometheus to be one of two reviewers to get early production models for review.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Very cool but any more impressions or pics when will the review be out

And greetings from NY where we hate out anti police mayor


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Very cool but any more impressions or pics when will the review be out
> 
> And greetings from NY where we hate out anti police mayor


Mike, I just received the watch yesterday and I'm working nights (yesterday and today). In fact, I just got off and am heading home to sleep.

The weekend is mine and will be taking a massive amount of pics. I'll throw out another shot later on today.

Follow me on IG at The_Time_Cop for more teaser pics.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Teaser pic before bedtime. Goodnight all. More to come!


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Teaser pic before bedtime. Goodnight all. More to come!
> 
> View attachment 5226922


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh his wait is tough.....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Oh his wait is tough.....


Hey, it's not MKII  A fella could actually expire before he got one-a-them

RD


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I have seen Mk2 and met the maker but I am not slavishly into milisubs


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I have seen Mk2 and met the maker but I am not slavishly into milisubs


Cool! I have spoken to the maker, and enjoyed earlier affordable works pre-owned, but you mentioned "waiting" ;-) One definitely wants to place that order when you are young and healthy LOL

RD


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

timten said:


> Anyone get to the bottom of those grey dials?


My guess is that this is a specific limited run for those who requested it to Carlos. There is still no mention of the grey dial being available as a choice in the website. Perhaps our friend will explain soon.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

A few more shots from work.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> A few more shots from work.
> 
> View attachment 5234826
> 
> ...


Lovely, can't wait to get mine!

I am reading MYOTA 9015 engraved on the caseback.....is there a typo or it is just a reflection??

S.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Lovely, can't wait to get mine!
> 
> I am reading MYOTA 9015 engraved on the caseback.....is there a typo or it is just a reflection??
> 
> S.


Good catch! Seems like a mistake to me


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Lovely, can't wait to get mine!
> 
> I am reading MYOTA 9015 engraved on the caseback.....is there a typo or it is just a reflection??
> 
> S.


Theres to much room between the M and the Y so i believe the I is there, only some strange refs i believe.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I know we are all eager to have the Poseidon on the wrist. There is nothing wrong with case back. Just took a photo of a production sample I have received last week.








Factory is finalising the bronze ones and once finished they will ship all Poseidon watches to me.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Lovely, can't wait to get mine!
> 
> I am reading MYOTA 9015 engraved on the caseback.....is there a typo or it is just a reflection??
> 
> S.





mdsaitto said:


> Good catch! Seems like a mistake to me


I played with filters on that pic, some helped to pick up the letter. The I is there.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> I played with filters on that pic, some helped to pick up the letter. The I is there.


I see it too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh my! How can you look at these photos and not buy one? Can't wait for my SS in Blue.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

These are looking awesome. Looks like the wait will be well worth it.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

The blue and orange looks awesome! I need one!. Is the coupon code still valid? if so what is it? Thanks


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

gabriel-dan said:


> The blue and orange looks awesome! I need one!. Is the coupon code still valid? if so what is it? Thanks


I guess the coupon is long gone. I bought mine past June (deposit) and missed on the initial deal for the early buyers. The watch is still discounted a bit vs the final retail price + you get added Hirsch rubbr strap + leather strap if you buy before release, but i dunno if it's still valid since we are a few days from final release.

S.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

The wife is out town so just placed the order for mine! she won't be thrilled taken in consideration that I purchased only a week or so ago a white dial Piranha!
I've chosen the blue/white ss. Initially the blue/orange caught my eye, however looking at the pictures more closely I was not too convinced about the orange hue. The orange seconds hand is sweet though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

gabriel-dan said:


> The wife is out town so just placed the order for mine! she won't be thrilled taken in consideration that I purchased only a week or so ago a white dial Piranha!
> I've chosen the blue/white ss. Initially the blue/orange caught my eye, however looking at the pictures more closely I was not too convinced about the orange hue. The orange seconds hand is sweet though.


Nice!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

My wife is also out of town but all I could bring myself to order was a Sphero BB-8.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> My wife is also out of town but all I could bring myself to order was a Sphero BB-8.


I was toying with the idea of picking one up, but they disappeared so quickly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Our reviewer friend has a nice wrist shot on Instagram


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Our reviewer friend has a nice wrist shot on Instagram


link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

gerrit75 said:


> link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__
http://instagr.am/p/7TSP1GJQlW/


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope that is an 8 inch wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloody nice match with the PJ's. He did say he needed some rest  

RD


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I was afraid the Hirsch strap would be small for larger wrists, and the cops post on IG confirmed it. It's ok, I was already looking at some other rubber alternatives because of that. I'll be going with a Bonetto Cinturini 317 btw, length is perfect for me and it's smooth look remind me of the strap used in the bronze Poseidon's rendering.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Lovely, can't wait to get mine!
> 
> I am reading MYOTA 9015 engraved on the caseback.....is there a typo or it is just a reflection??
> 
> S.


Not to worry, gents... Only a reflection. The I is 153.45% there!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Bloody nice match with the PJ's. He did say he needed some rest
> 
> RD


PJ's? Those are my best shorts.

Ok, on a serious note, the strap is amazing, but for me, it's a bit small. That's one of the reasons I love ISOFRANE, as it fits my wrist best!

I flame torched an RS ISOFRANE buckle and it looks killer.

Here are a few more shots while camping this weekend.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice shots Ariel, thank you again! 

Excellent job on the buckle too.

I was not expecting it to work as such a good match with the bronze case and it looks nice and even as well. 
Once the case patina happens, it should work out even better.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Need this watch looks good on the ISO I have one current my on my DB Recon


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got the new strap and the bronze buckle for it will be here in a couple of days. Now just need the watch.


----------



## Beartiger (Jul 12, 2015)

Check my email several times everyday to see if one from Carlos ... Really tough day everyday in Sep. I know it is about to ship... Oh ... My Poseidons ...


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Watches were shipped to us today in the afternoon. According to Fedex delivery to us will be around Wednesday next week (they are already considering customs delays ...)


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

sapcmc said:


> Watches were shipped to us today in the afternoon. According to Fedex delivery to us will be around Wednesday next week (they are already considering customs delays ...)


Yes yes yes yes yes yes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't wait !


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Its getting close, folks! A little more patience...


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Eric L. said:


> Its getting close, folks! A little more patience...


Just got an email yesterday from Carlos to confirm my address for delivery so my guess is that the watch will be shipped in a matter of days....I paid in full when I first ordered so I am hoping to be in the first batch of delivery?

cheers!


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

kesharoo said:


> Just got an email yesterday from Carlos to confirm my address for delivery so my guess is that the watch will be shipped in a matter of days....I paid in full when I first ordered so I am hoping to be in the first batch of delivery?
> 
> cheers!


Thanks for this!
Missed out the email as it ended up in another folder. Just replied with the necessary details.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've got this coming for my bronze from Shawn at StrappedWatchCompany.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't get my email


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Did anyone that made the 50% down payment get an email already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

I received the email yesterday also but I paid in full back in February.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

No email but I DID pay in full


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> No email but I DID pay in full


Do check your other email folders, including spam.

For my Gmail, the email landed in the promotions folder, which I seldom check.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Paid 50% last June, no email yet (checked all folders including spam)

S.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Judging from all the watches in the photos, its going to take some time for Carlos to send out all the emails. Sweet, getting really close now.


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Paid 50%, no email yet, im sure it will take some time


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

The important part, for me at least, is that I'm getting close to receiving this beauty. Hopefully I'll have it on my wrist in the next month or so.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Emails were fully sent to all that paid full. If you paid in full and didn't get it please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Found it in spam, replied !!!!! woohoo


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

man.....the wait is killing me. I know the time is coming soon but the impatience is starting to take over...haha


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just picked up this avocado strap w/ bronze buckle. Funky, sexy and cool!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is your review


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Just picked up this avocado strap w/ bronze buckle. Funky, sexy and cool!
> 
> View attachment 5408994
> 
> ...


Hard to tell from pictures. Send it to me to see.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where is your review


Mike. I only review the watches I receive after 2 weeks of wearing them. I'm writing it this weekend. I'm a full time police officer and do this in the time remaining.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Just picked up this avocado strap w/ bronze buckle. Funky, sexy and cool!
> 
> View attachment 5408994
> 
> ...


Awesome MOD ... Who makes the Strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats an awesome strap. I'm interested to know who made it as well. 

Also, how is the patina building up on the bronze?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Man I love the IWC aquatimer vibe of the Posiedon. I didn't preorder this one mainly due to lack of funds. Although if this came in a white dial, I'd find the money. 

Was there any talk of the possibility of a white dial in the future? 

The IWC white dial aquatimer is still one of my all time favorites...would love a white dial posiedon to go along with my white dial Piranha.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

PM sent to both!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

That black/bronze combo is the one I ordered. I get excited (and impatient) every time I see new pics.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's what mine will be strapped to.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice!. What model is it?


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

gabriel-dan said:


> Nice!. What model is it?


Thank you, model 317.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't received my email btw, to pay the remainder. I'm sorry I've looked everywhere in my email folders.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Emails have been sent to all that paid full. We should receive watches this Wednesday and start shipping out first to all that paid Deposit in FULL . After those watches are shipped we will start sending paypal invoices to all remaining pre-orders.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Got it, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Such awesome news. I'm thinking I'll be all paid up and waiting within the next 2 weeks. Just in time for my birthday at the beginning of October!


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, if everything goes smoothly, I'll get mine a few days after my birthday... 😇


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Carlos....Any hints as to what order these should be shipping? The time must be getting quite close now. I'm super excited about this watch!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe he said paid in full first


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Watches have been received yesterday afternoon end of day. We are shipping out first batch this Friday.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope I'm in the first batch....
*rubbing hands in anticipation*


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Watches have been received yesterday afternoon end of day. We are shipping out first batch this Friday.


Great news! I just received the FedEx shipment notification. Expected delivery on Monday! Whoohoo! :-!

Thanks Carlos, I'm super excited!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

(duplicate post, delete)


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

ffritz said:


> Great news! I just received the FedEx shipment notification. Expected delivery on Monday! Whoohoo! :-!
> 
> Thanks Carlos, I'm super excited!


"Patiently" waiting for mine


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Mad jealous, not going to lie.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 5412490
> 
> 
> Here's what mine will be strapped to.


Is that a bronze buckle, or is that just the photo?


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Received my shipping notice too! 😊


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

izmarkie said:


> Is that a bronze buckle, or is that just the photo?


Bronze, alu bronze not CuSn8, but bronze nonetheless.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Hopefully I'm in the next wave of shipping.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look fwd to everyone's pics of this watch and all the combos.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Received shipping notification!

Danny I'll gladly oblige with lot of pics


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I was pretty excited about this one, but received email that my pre-order of blue and orange could not be fulfilled, I'll either have to choose another combo or refund. Some factory issue (seems like factory should be responsible for expediently making more) but I know not about how it all works, just the benefactor of watches at the end. 

I hate to admit it, but I'm awfully sour grapes about it. The rant is at the surface, but gentlemanly above all else.

Looking forward to some pics gentleman! . 

Regards 

Dominic


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd grab another color combo, they are all awesome



dpelle said:


> I was pretty excited about this one, but received email that my pre-order of blue and orange could not be fulfilled, I'll either have to choose another combo or refund. Some factory issue (seems like factory should be responsible for expediently making more) but I know not about how it all works, just the benefactor of watches at the end.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I'm awfully sour grapes about it. The rant is at the surface, but gentlemanly above all else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Same here with the Blue / Orange I ordered.......Not getting it now due to a factory c--k up !, was offered the Grey / Orange which I accepted. Not a huge disappointment as I have quite a few Blue faced dials in my collection, and the Grey/ Orange does have a certain touch of class, and will be unique in my ever growing watch family....Not long now, and I,m really looking forward to the new owners photos, my own pics will adorn these pages soon


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

All choices are showing "Out OF Stock" on the Prometheus web site :-s -- Congrats to all that scored and to Prometheus for wildly successful release :-!

Though I would like to know if this is true, or a glitch ;-)

Cheers
RD


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Ready to see some pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We closed orders on the Poseidon as they were still for the pre-order. Once pre-orders are shipped we will reopen orders on the Poseidon. Be aware once open the Hirsch strap won't be offered as that was a one time deal for pre-orders only.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sapcmc said:


> We closed orders on the Poseidon as they were still for the pre-order. Once pre-orders are shipped we will reopen orders on the Poseidon. Be aware once open the Hirsch strap won't be offered as that was a one time deal for pre-orders only.


Thank you very much! Hmmmmm ;-) Congrats still !

RD


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Got my shipping notice today! I'm camping out on my porch now, waiting on FedEx.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

You're getting today? Mine is coming in on Monday 😳


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

Still looking forward to a shipping notice...! 
(Ordered on April...)


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Payment made


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I was one of those that got the bad news about the blue/orange/blue version being shorted by the factory. It was even more of a bummer since I had already had a custom canvas strap made for it with blue and orange stitching. I will say though, Carlos has been phenomenal with his customer service. Gave me a ton of different options on what to do, including giving me a go at the bronze blue/orange/blue version for the same cost. I ended up going with the gray dial version as it was the 2nd one that really caught my eye and I probably would have pre-ordered that one if it was available when I placed my order in in the first place. 
Already finalized my invoice and received my tracking info. This is my first and definitely will not be my last Prometheus watch. Kudos to you Carlos and co. for creating this incredible watch. I look forward to seeing all the pics posted once they start hitting people's wrists....

I guess I'll just be pre-ordering the blue/orange/blue Borealis SeaFarer II now to fill that hole.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

gruntmedik said:


> Got my shipping notice today! I'm camping out on my porch now, waiting on FedEx.


I got my notice today, expected arrival on Wednesday. I hope it does not get stuck in customs too long.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

kesharoo said:


> I got my notice today, expected arrival on Wednesday. I hope it does not get stuck in customs too long.


That's my worry too. Mine is showing expected Wednesday delivery too.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got the FedEx email it's on it's way to NYC


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

Woohoo!!!
Prometheus working overtime and weekends!
Also got a Fedex notifications, delivery on Thursday (from Portugal to Greece)
A lot of guys here will have an "anticipation" week...!



asot said:


> Still looking forward to a shipping notice...!
> (Ordered on April...)


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice. I paid half last November!! Waiting patiently!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just received my emailed Invoice for the second payment - Paid!- Really looking forward to this Poseidon Awesome-ness!! |>|>


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my tracking number. SS Blue and orange on its way to South Africa!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

ReinhardSA said:


> Got my tracking number. SS Blue and orange on its way to South Africa!











(pic from xkcd.com)

;-)


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 5496609
> 
> 
> (pic from xkcd.com)
> ...


Ha. Mine is in Memphis.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Soon!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness! It's like a load of excited little children waiting for father Christmas or whatever one celebrates. C'mon, get a grip. You're wasting bandwidth. Save it for all the photos we expect to see! :-d This isn't the 1st watch release in the world. :roll: Jeesh!

Just messin' wid ya- probably because I don't have one :-(

RD


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Pictures incoming... Apologies for the poorly taken shots





















Sad to say... The bezel alignment is off... 
Carlos, please help...  














Nice bracelet with a diver's extension


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Bezel alignment looks good to me from the pictures. R u sure it's not parallax?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Less plastic, more wrist.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Bezel alignment looks good to me from the pictures. R u sure it's not parallax?


Quite sure, slightly misaligned. But after turning 10-20 rounds, seemed slightly better (maybe it's self-comfort?).


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Just got the bracelet sized...
On my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hows the lume? and fitment? L2L looks kinda long. Hands seem to be the same as OB Ex2 and crown same as the Scorpionfish?


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Fit and finishing is ok. 
Lume isn't too bad, will try to get a better shot tonight.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Charged with UV light.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

SleepySimon said:


> Just got the bracelet sized...
> On my 6.5" wrist.
> View attachment 5499761


I'm going to show this to my wife so she can see what one's workbench is SUPPOSED to look like.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 5496609
> 
> 
> (pic from xkcd.com)
> ...


That is so true! I will wear the refresh button out on this one. I have a feeling it is going to arrive after I have left for vacation though


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

izmarkie said:


> I'm going to show this to my wife so she can see what one's workbench is SUPPOSED to look like.


Not my workbench though. Belongs to a strap maker.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Still waiting for my 2nd payment invoice, paid half last june....anybody in the same situation here?

Seeing these gorgeous pics surely won't help to calm down my nerves!!

S.


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Waiting for my second invoice too


----------



## roondog (Feb 2, 2011)

I know some people were disappointed because of availability issues with the stainless steel blue & orange version. I'm receiving 2 Poseidons tomorrow & if it helps any UK members out I'll be putting the s/s blue & orange Poseidon up for sale as soon as I receive it.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

It's here and it looks great. I'll try to get better pictures when I'm not in my office. The lighting is pretty harsh here.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Just got my invoice along with a pleasant surprise... I did order the orange bezel instead of white! The wait will be worth it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Stalled at label printed ... Ok port of Lisbon now....


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Still waiting for my 2nd payment invoice, paid half last june....anybody in the same situation here?
> 
> Seeing these gorgeous pics surely won't help to calm down my nerves!!
> 
> S.


Waiting for 2nd invoice. Paid half first week of September.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got my invoice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice! Still waiting for mine. Ordered November 2014. Looking forward to it.



Skeptical said:


> Just got my invoice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Just got back from the grocery store!

RD


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Just got back from the grocery store!
> 
> RD


I just made supper and did the dishes. I did not wear a Prometheus Poseidon while manning the barbeque. Just wanted to be clear on that. |>


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Loud Noises!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> I just made supper and did the dishes. I did not wear a Prometheus Poseidon while manning the barbeque. Just wanted to be clear on that. |>


Very important! Thank you for letting everyone know this. Please let us know any additional mundane activities you perform in your daily routine.

I will be performing my evening ablutions a bit later and then retiring. I will inform everyone here when I have breakfast.

RD


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> View attachment 5499769


This pic gives it a strong masculine look. Love it.


----------



## kiev2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, first post here. Waiting patiently for mine to arrive... hopefully the first Poseidon to set foot in the tropical (unfortunately hazy these days) Singapore...


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

kiev2 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here. Waiting patiently for mine to arrive... hopefully the first Poseidon to set foot in the tropical (unfortunately hazy these days) Singapore...


Bro, I'm in Singapore.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> kiev2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, first post here. Waiting patiently for mine to arrive... hopefully the first Poseidon to set foot in the tropical (unfortunately hazy these days) Singapore...
> ...


So many of us ordered.. hahaha.. making our Poseidons travel almost one round the globe.. China to Portugal to the Fedex Hub in Paris and then to hazy S'pore..

My fedex label say mine will reach tomolo..


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

SleepySimon said:


> Bro, I'm in Singapore.


Wow dude, that arrived pretty fast! Mine is still in transit to KL. Thanks for the pics....:-!


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Guess different days passed to FedEx means their planes taking different routes? Anyways, you guys will get them very soon! And probably take better pictures than me too. 😀


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Just received invoice!


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Gentlemen....I give you The Grey / Orange Prometheus Poseidon.....Even the God himself looks impressed.....Sized, polished, and stared at for an inordinate length of time.....


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

Sweeeeet! 

Just received the invoice !


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

lamboz1 said:


> Just received invoice!


+1 me too!!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

smille76 said:


> +1 me too!!


Me three!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Desk diving


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Smiler62 said:


> View attachment 5512825
> Gentlemen....I give you The Grey / Orange Prometheus Poseidon.....Even the God himself looks impressed.....Sized, polished, and stared at for an inordinate length of time.....


The grey is nice!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> Desk diving


The Blue/ White looks really fabulous in this shot !

I really liked the lugs on the first prototype ..... these are too long for my liking. Too bad. Otherwise a great looking watch.

Regards,


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree, that is the only thing I don't like.
BTW woke up at 2am and the lume was still bright.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> I agree, that is the only thing I don't like.
> BTW woke up at 2am and the lume was still bright.


You woke up at 2 to check the lume? What time did you retire?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations "Smiler62" >>> IMHO you got the most unique and sporty color combo of the bunch! The illusive, top secret, grey / orange. Enjoy man! That is _my_ favorite :-!

Congrats to everyone that received these beauties! Thanks for posting photos, and I'm looking for plenty more to come 
Cheers All!

RD


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Smiler62 said:


> View attachment 5512825
> Gentlemen....I give you The Grey / Orange Prometheus Poseidon.....Even the God himself looks impressed.....Sized, polished, and stared at for an inordinate length of time.....


So how did you end up getting the grey dial? Looks sweet


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

timten said:


> So how did you end up getting the grey dial? Looks sweet


Because they ran out of blue/orange.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Desk diving


I'm getting that one too. It looks stunning!


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

elconquistador said:


> Desk diving


This is the one I got. Just paid the final invoice today. Eagerly waiting for the tracking confirmation! Looks great. How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Carlos Emailed me and explained that the Factory had made some kind of mistake with the amount of Blue / Orange combos, and there were not enough to satisfy demand. And informed me that I either accept a refund, or they had the Grey/ Orange available. So, I happily accepted. and glad I did.....My collection has quite a few Blue dialed watches, so this makes a nice change. I understand they shelved the Grey dial early on in the project due to lack of interest....Obviously at least one escaped the net, and made it onto my wrist. I imagine it will be quite a rare piece


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

What a Great Outcome!! :-! Congratulations - I wish I had that one!! Black with green coming over water to me soon...Thanks for posting.

Wear it and Enjoy it in the Best of Health!! |>|>



Smiler62 said:


> Carlos Emailed me and explained that the Factory had made some kind of mistake with the amount of Blue / Orange combos, and there were not enough to satisfy demand. And informed me that I either accept a refund, or they had the Grey/ Orange available. So, I happily accepted. and glad I did.....My collection has quite a few Blue dialed watches, so this makes a nice change. I understand they shelved the Grey dial early on in the project due to lack of interest....Obviously at least one escaped the net, and made it onto my wrist. I imagine it will be quite a rare piece


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I woke up at 2 because I was in mortal danger... or something. It was a dream.

That was about 3 hours after I had it in a bright room. Thought to take a picture but did not want to wake the wife or I really would have been in mortal danger. 


SleepySimon said:


> You woke up at 2 to check the lume? What time did you retire?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Smiler62 said:


> I understand they shelved the Grey dial early on in the project due to lack of interest....Obviously at least one escaped the net, and made it onto my wrist. I imagine it will be quite a rare piece


Actually, I read on another forum, that while the Grey dial was originally shelved, it will be available once all the pre-order watches have been cleared.

So, those who have been hoping for a grey dial, don't lose hope !!!

Regards,


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Greed/Black combo arrived this morning, never was as happy to see a delivery driver. Kudos to Carlos and the team for working over the weekend and late nights to make sure deliveries are sent out ASAP, arrived in time to be worn at a friends wedding. I'm very happy with the watch, looks great, feels great, details on the dial are great, and the colour as well. Need to size the bracelet and charge up the lume. Small problem with one of the pins on mine as it won't come out so can't change it to the leather bracelet for the wedding but Carlos's customer service was exemplary, very quick replies, provided tips and help but it'll probably need to be sent to the service after I'm back, as I don't want to use too much force. Very very happy with the watch and Carlos's service.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

The buckle is too big. It looks like you could actually remove the entire diving extension by pushing out two pins and attach the strap to the main buckle piece.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think that the clasp has a divers extension as it's a ratcheting clasp.



elconquistador said:


> The buckle is too big. It looks like you could actually remove the entire diving extension by pushing out two pins and attach the strap to the main buckle piece.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Barry.g said:


> I don't think that the clasp has a divers extension as it's a ratcheting clasp.


The ratcheting part looks like it can be popped out and what is left has a holes spring bars can go in.


----------



## kiev2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Unpacked this morning and realized I got the safe Black/white combo. First impressions: bezel action is smooth (turn without need for much effort) and secure (very little play). Case and bracelet construction is solid. Crown operation is a bit wobbly (due to the movement perhaps? Not familiar with the Citizen movement), but the screw down operation is very smooth. Really liked the slightly reflective (due to the thickness) and domed crystal that gives the watch an old-world and sturdy charm. Obligatory pics here...


----------



## kiev2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Folks, just discovered a nice touch. The date disc has two colours: black background (for black dial) and white bakcground (for blue dial, and other coloure-dials I presume). At this price point, I don't think you see many samples of colour-matching between dial and date disc. Great job Prometheus.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Trying on new shoes...


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Had to take out 4 links for it to fit my wrist, but if you have the proper tool it's very easy. In the beginning wanted to go for the blue/white combo, but the shade of blue was a bit to light for my liking although I do like the way it looks in the wrist shots you guys posted, would've liked a dark blue/black sunburst like the Oris Aquis Date, that would've been the business. In the end with the help of my girlfriend decided for the Green/black combo and the more I look at my wrist the more I love it, it really seems to be a quality watch. Legibility is very very good, a quick glance and you can tell the time or date as the dial is clean. Much better than my former seiko (ssa049). Lume is good, although sometimes I wish i'd had gone for the black/white combo to have blue lume, as my seiko 5 already has green, I was perhaps expecting brighter lume, but maybe the seikos may have spoiled me, as my girlfriend told me the Poseidon was too bright after I charged it with the UV lamp and she couldnt' sleep. Had to put the hand under the pillow as it was illuminating the wall. One thing that can probably be seen from the pic as well(red marks) is that the crown burries itself in your skin if you have the hand in certain positions as it's big, but that's probably cuz i like to have the watch very close to the wrist.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> View attachment 5521609
> View attachment 5521625
> 
> 
> Trying on new shoes...


The straps hide the length of the lugs well compared to the bracelet.:thumbup:


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Soo Fuego said:


> The straps hide the length of the lugs well compared to the bracelet.


That was a 24mm strap that I squeezed in though


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> That was a 24mm strap that I squeezed in though


What I mean is that open space between the case and the strap. Having that open instead of a big chunk of metal from the bracelet helps the lugs look shorter imo.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup yup, got what you meant. Makes the watch wear much lighter. The buckle of the original bracelet is huge and quite heavy.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

FedEx made it to NYC





















Had to take 3 links out... Looks amazing


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Post deleted. Something went wrong..


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

How does it look on rubber?


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Prometheus Poseidon on Worn & Wound Nato


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

The orange picks up that NATO nicely


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Got mine today and am completely in love:









I stumbled online over the following strap and am currently thinking about getting one for the Poseidon, what do you think?:


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Great looking strap, where can u get it from?


gerrit75 said:


> Got mine today and am completely in love:
> 
> View attachment 5524953
> 
> ...


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

lamboz1 said:


> Great looking strap, where can u get it from?


found it on Combat-Straps - GALLERY


----------



## roondog (Feb 2, 2011)

gerrit75 said:


> Got mine today and am completely in love:
> 
> View attachment 5524953
> 
> ...


I think it will look great on your Poseidon as the the colours match beautifully.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

atwoodt said:


> Prometheus Poseidon on Worn & Wound Nato
> View attachment 5524737
> View attachment 5524769


That Grey is something


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Im happy w mine blue/white combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a real stunner..... Lume is a bit disappointing but overall this is a beauty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> It's a real stunner..... Lume is a bit disappointing but overall this is a beauty
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Will check out the lime tonight


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Small wrist, removed 5 links.. luckily able to fit the extended L2L without much overhang..

Chunky watch. Great AR kept reminding me that it's there.










Lume works as specified. Juz dun expect performance like a sandwich dial or a Lumibrite, especially in not so dark environments. It wun GLOW BLUE IN YOUR FACE kinda way.. at least not at my workdesk.

In a dark place, the BGW9 from the bezel could function as a torch. Seem to have a little bit of glow left in it 6hrs after charging..


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I think a grey bezel would look amazing on the grey dial.


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

This lume looks amazing! Very cool!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Some wrist shots and later today I should receive the bronze one


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

Another happy owner!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Lume is not disappointing at all... it juz need the right environment...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Daylight


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm trying to decide if I should opt for a different combo. Do you find the green shows up well in daylight on the indices and hands in your version. Its awesome looking, but I think it really needs a little bit of the green on the dial. Your pick looks like is shows, others it doesn't seem to....

also like the black and white, and grey....man its a tough life ;-)



MikeCfromLI said:


> Daylight
> View attachment 5533106


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

dpelle said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should opt for a different combo. Do you find the green shows up well in daylight on the indices and hands in your version. Its awesome looking, but I think it really needs a little bit of the green on the dial. Your pick looks like is shows, others it doesn't seem to....
> 
> also like the black and white, and grey....man its a tough life ;-)


Only a day but very legible the green is as close to the IWC yellow and has the same vibe otherwise it's would have been Met's blue and orange


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Found an old olive colored canvas strap and thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

A question to those who paid for their 2nd portion of the deposit......How long after payment did you receive the shipping notification?

I paid my 50% remaining 3 days ago, I hope I'll get mine soon to join this party!

S.


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

I paid 2nd invoice a few days ago too, no shipping notice yet


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great with that strap! Where'd you get the strap?


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

I paid 2 days ago as well and the charge just showed up today. Still no shipping confirmation yet either. I'm guessing since the credit just came in I will get the shipping tomorrow but this is just a guess. Getting antsy! I'm jealous of all these photos.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question to those who paid for their 2nd portion of the deposit......How long after payment did you receive the shipping notification?


Paid 2nd half on the 28th, received tracking number on the 30th.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

What percentage are brass


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

And just got fedex email, expected monday!


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

Just Got FedEx tracking number! I guess it will be here sometime beginning of next week.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

jagmichael said:


> Looks great with that strap! Where'd you get the strap?


If you're referring to the green strap, it came from Timefactors. Bought it several years ago and never used it.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Yayyyy, just got mine although it arrived on Weds morning. I was away so I could not strap it on immediately. I must say that it is really good value considering that I get a nice watch and 2 additional straps. I have put mine on the Hirsch which is really soft and comfortable. Thanks Carlos, you did a great job here!










I am indeed a happy camper! Have a great weekend!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally got my fedex tracking! Monday I'll be able to officially join the club. Great pictures everybody.


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah a couple hours after my post I got the tracking number. Monday!!!!!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

this being my 3rd day having this watch on my wrist, I must say it wears incredibly comfortably on the stock bracelet. And the slight dome of the sapphire really adds so damn much to the overall look of the watch. It is what everyone has noticed on it from the slight distoration the crystal gives of the dial. Kudos Carlos, you really created a beautiful watch.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got my watches now, and I must say "What a great watch". I also think I might have had one too many beers when ordering. I accidently ordered 2 green instead of 1. Just thought I would let everyone here know first that I have one of the Pre-sale packages for sale. PM me if your interested.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

timten said:


> Just got my watches now, and I must say "What a great watch". I also think I might have had one too many beers when ordering. I accidently ordered 2 green instead of 1. Just thought I would let everyone here know first that I have one of the Pre-sale packages for sale. PM me if your interested.


Ha! That's funny. You didn't notice you paid double?


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Ha! That's funny. You didn't notice you paid double?


I'm really bad about monitoring my Paypal account. I had a balance so it never came up in my monthly statement. Learned an important lesson, it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoops, super busy and haven't logged on my email or paypal. Paid the balance. Hope to join the Poseidon fam sometime soon.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Sexy and comfortable on the Hirsch 40478850-2-22


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like mine is hung up with customs. Needs breakdown...bummer was due to be delivered today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine too is hung up in customs delay. Guess it won't be here now till tomorrow at the earliest. :-(


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

I have mentioned this in past but will say it once again. When we ship watches to USA we always include the watch worksheet and relevant paperwork. However Fedex seems to be lax and either forgets to scan those papers or uses it as an excuse for delays on their own network as customs clearance does not count for their SLAs.

Nevertheless we have acted promptly on all delays and sent to Fedex USA all required paperwork more than once. Clearance should occur soon.


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Mine too, clearance delay in Memphis

update: fedex just called saying it's been cleared and will be released


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine was delayed as well, but glad to see it's already been taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine was hung up too. From past experience, my Sailfish did have copies of the watch worksheet and fedex still claimed ignorance. 

To Carlos's benefit he responded to my request for a watch worksheet in unreal time (like 10 minutes). Amazing response time considering where he is and that it was a weekend.

Must have been a lazy weekend crew at fedex.

Edit: Mine was released. I got a call from fedex. Should get it tomorrow.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

So FedEx will contact Prometheus, or the recipient needs to contact Prometheus and forward info to FedEx?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

izmarkie said:


> So FedEx will contact Prometheus, or the recipient needs to contact Prometheus and forward info to FedEx?


This time around fedex contacted Prometheus. Last year, fedex asked me for the worksheet.


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

I got the same call. Held up then released today.



poisonwazthecure said:


> Mine was hung up too. From past experience, my Sailfish did have copies of the watch worksheet and fedex still claimed ignorance.
> 
> To Carlos's benefit he responded to my request for a watch worksheet in unreal time (like 10 minutes). Amazing response time considering where he is and that it was a weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Wierd mine practically came off he plane at JFK and to my door the same day


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I still don't think I can fit this watch with comfort, but I see my favorite version is now showing on the web site. The formerly secret grey dial. :-! The rendering seems to appear as a sunburst effect. It's awesome!

Cheers Prometheus! 

RD


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

It sits low the case back is near flush


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> It sits low the case back is near flush
> View attachment 5581529


Is that a bead-blasted finish or is that just a trick of the lighting?


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

I bought my first brand new car in 2001. Ordered every option. When it arrived, there were no heated seats and they said "oh, just give us four or five days and we'll dealer-install them." I said hell no, I want my car, just give me the money back and deliver the ride!

I kept that car for 14 years. Most of it in Detroit and Chicago. Without heated seats. I learned my lesson not to rush perfection. So I've held it in until now. But...
*
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
CLEARANCE ISSUES RESOLVED. SHIPMENT RELEASED FOR DELIVERY
*


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Is that a bead-blasted finish or is that just a trick of the lighting?


Just brushed


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Released from customs late yesterday afternoon and in my hands by mid morning. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

What kind of accuracy are owners experiencing?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Approx +3


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same one coming.. Can't wait!



kiosai;2
0828954 said:


> Sexy and comfortable on the Hirsch 40478850-2-22


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Paid the balance on Friday. Got the tracking email on Friday night. I didn't believe that it said it would be here on Wednesday. It left Portugal on Monday, arrived in the US earlier today and is now currently in the Los Angeles area. I will get it tomorrow, insane!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

And my second Poseidon landed


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

julywest said:


> What kind of accuracy are owners experiencing?


About +5s/d on the wrist.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I must admit the lugs do look longer than normal, I wonder it this because the actual case is smaller than the bezel or is it that they start quite far back on the case itself?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Any news on when Carlos will release what's left of these for sale? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are still processing a few pre-orders so didn't have time yet to take photos and put them up in store. However all interested in the meantime please write us to [email protected] and we can send you a paypal invoice for the model you wish to order.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's mine. Really liking it.


----------



## gabriel-dan (Jul 17, 2015)

Received mine a couple of days ago. The included leather strap ended up on the piranha!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I posted in the other Poseidon thread, but I'm having a weird issue with the movement. It was running very slowly, then stopped on my wrist. When I tried to wind it from the crown, I felt resistance, and when I let go, the crown rotated backwards and the watch shook as the spring seemed to unwind violently. I've had several watches with this movement, so I assume it's just a fluke, but wondered if anyone had seen this sort of thing before 

To be clear, I do not blame Carlos for this, I only thought it was technically interesting.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Skeptical said:


>


Wow that's weird, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Wierd


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Never have seen that before.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Something wrong must have happened during transit as watch worked flawlessly during a couple of days prior shipping. We have already contacted you in order to get this problem sorted.


----------



## JB45 (May 21, 2009)

Wow that Poseidon looks great on the wrist!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Did anyone else receive one in which the 15 minute counter was not backlit by lume, but rather the numbers themselves were lumed? The backlit 15 minute counter is what is pictured on the Prometheus site, and I'm extremely annoyed that I somehow got one in which the numbers themselves are lumed. The backlit 15 minutes was a big selling point for me. The watch has a lot of positives, but I would not have bought it if I had known that the lume would not be as pictured. I almost feel ripped off.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I must admit the lugs do look longer than normal, I wonder it this because the actual case is smaller than the bezel or is it that they start quite far back on the case itself?


Admittedly they look big in photos. Having just received mine, in person I feel they look appropriate for the watch.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

2535.80 said:


> Did anyone else receive one in which the 15 minute counter was not backlit by lume, but rather the numbers themselves were lumed? The backlit 15 minute counter is what is pictured on the Prometheus site, and I'm extremely annoyed that I somehow got one in which the numbers themselves are lumed. The backlit 15 minutes was a big selling point for me. The watch has a lot of positives, but I would not have bought it if I had known that the lume would not be as pictured. I almost feel ripped off.
> 
> View attachment 5602073


Is yours with the orange accent? Seems that the majority voted for this... 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/prometheus-poseidon-choosing-orange-bezel-made-1507050.html


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

2535.80 said:


> Did anyone else receive one in which the 15 minute counter was not backlit by lume, but rather the numbers themselves were lumed? The backlit 15 minute counter is what is pictured on the Prometheus site, and I'm extremely annoyed that I somehow got one in which the numbers themselves are lumed. The backlit 15 minutes was a big selling point for me. The watch has a lot of positives, but I would not have bought it if I had known that the lume would not be as pictured. I almost feel ripped off.
> 
> View attachment 5602073


A long time ago during prototype phase we even had a poll opened to discuss how to make the orange versions since lume with orange triangle was quite weak. It was voted in the end for the orange version to have a white triangle and white numbers which are the lumed parts of watch in order to be more intense lume (using BGW9 on the white parts) and therefore the orange on the bezel is not lumed.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

I appreciate the info and link. Wish I had seen that before ordering.

Nevertheless, I think the info on the website should have been updated to reflect that. That's typically the best way to streamline the info that a customer needs, and it's just not realistic to think a customer is going to go through the forums to make sure that they're ordering what they think they're ordering. Sorry to beat a dead horse. I'm just still very annoyed by this. Thanks again for pointing me to that thread.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The reasoning makes sense and I appreciate the explanation, but why weren't the illustrations on the website updated to reflect that? As of today, the black/orange version is still shown with black numbers and a backlit 15 minute timer.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry for the double post. Dumb phone.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Skeptical;20985449.I posted in the other Poseidon thread said:


> Sorry to hear that ... a real bummer.....
> 
> I have come across someone complaining about something very similar with a 9015 movement. They mentioned the violent unwinding of the spring, after feeling jammed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

julywest said:


> What kind of accuracy are owners experiencing?





MikeCfromLI said:


> Approx +3





ffritz said:


> About +5s/d on the wrist.


I've had it one my wrist for about 15hrs. First few hours I kept checking and checking and it was -4. Just checked now before bed, dead even. I'm not going to count the +/- it'll get on the counter overnight but on the wrist it seems to be where it should be according to Miyota's specs.


----------



## justpassinthru2 (Jul 20, 2011)

julywest said:


> What kind of accuracy are owners experiencing?





Soo Fuego said:


> I've had it one my wrist for about 15hrs. First few hours I kept checking and checking and it was -4. Just checked now before bed, dead even. I'm not going to count the +/- it'll get on the counter overnight but on the wrist it seems to be where it should be according to Miyota's specs.


Had mine on wrist for 7 days. Consistently runs +13-15s. Tried different posistions overnight to recover. Thus far no change. I understand running within Miyota specs but since regulated was hoping for better.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

justpassinthru2 said:


> Had mine on wrist for 7 days. Consistently runs +13-15s. Tried different posistions overnight to recover. Thus far no change. I understand running within Miyota specs but since regulated was hoping for better.


Sorry to hear. Since I last posted (4hrs ago) it gained 1 second being face up on the counter.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

some great photos of the Prometheus Poseidon Bronze Black / Orange sent to us by a happy customer


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

some great photos of the Prometheus Poseidon Bronze Black / Orange sent to us by a happy customer


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been stalking this forum for a while. I don't know if its the "scenery" but that is by far my favorite combo. arrghhh,, I shouldn't have canceled my preorder....

My only hesitation is I wonder with such a "modern" look to the dial and bezel, will the patina add or subtract from it?

what do you guys think.??

ps. I fully realize "modern" is a subjective interpretation of the watch,



sapcmc said:


> some great photos of the Prometheus Poseidon Bronze Black / Orange sent to us by a happy customer


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dpelle said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while. I don't know if its the "scenery" but that is by far my favorite combo. arrghhh,, I shouldn't have canceled my preorder....
> 
> My only hesitation is I wonder with such a "modern" look to the dial and bezel, will the patina add or subtract from it?
> 
> ...


I think given the abundance of topside "ever-perfect" shiny surfaces it's an interesting aesthetic question.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dup.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you really going to ignore my question about why your website was not updated in any way to reflect the changes in design for this model?

The written description and the illustrations both depict a watch that is different from that received. At the very least, you could have posted a link to the design thread so that a curious customer would know what he is really buying. Do you honestly believe that every single customer should check these message boards before he makes a purchase from your website?



sapcmc said:


> some great photos of the Prometheus Poseidon Bronze Black / Orange sent to us by a happy customer


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

2535.80 said:


> Are you really going to ignore my question about why your website was not updated in any way to reflect the changes in design for this model?
> 
> The written description and the illustrations both depict a watch that is different from that received. At the very least, you could have posted a link to the design thread so that a curious customer would know what he is really buying. Do you honestly believe that every single customer should check these message boards before he makes a purchase from your website?


I think you would be better served contacting the watch company directly if you are not satisfied with your product.

RD


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

2535.80 said:


> Are you really going to ignore my question about why your website was not updated in any way to reflect the changes in design for this model?
> 
> The written description and the illustrations both depict a watch that is different from that received. At the very least, you could have posted a link to the design thread so that a curious customer would know what he is really buying. Do you honestly believe that every single customer should check these message boards before he makes a purchase from your website?


Isn't this better handled offline? Send an email to the company and work it out. If you do and don't get a satisfactory resolution, then maybe you can come back and update everyone.

Until then, public shaming is neither useful nor constructive...

My 2 cents.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

2535.80 said:


> Are you really going to ignore my question about why your website was not updated in any way to reflect the changes in design for this model?
> 
> The written description and the illustrations both depict a watch that is different from that received. At the very least, you could have posted a link to the design thread so that a curious customer would know what he is really buying. Do you honestly believe that every single customer should check these message boards before he makes a purchase from your website?


If you are not happy with your purchase and your watch is still mint unworn with all of the goodies in tact ( you could easily sell it and recoup your investment) ... I just purchased one from someone who bought too many by accident ... I am very happy to receive it since I waited too long and missed my color combo on the presell ... If the price and the condition I round personally be interested $$$$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any side to side shots of this watch with any other 42mm or 44mm watches? I want to see how the lugs compare. Helson? Armida? H2o?


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

45mm helson....


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Warranty Question for , Sir Carlos .... How Long is the Warranty and how are requests handled for buyers in the USA ... Do we ship watches in need of Service back to Portugal to r is there a Facility in the US ...

Thanks in advance for the response 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

2mm less lug length and it would be perfect. Seems like there's some slight hangover on most wrists.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

julywest said:


> What kind of accuracy are owners experiencing?


 Mine is +19 seconds after 24.5 hours and 'normal' wearing pattern for me. About nine hours on the dresser top and the remainder on the wrist.

:think: I'll keep an eye on it - It may settle down somewhat.

|>|>


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Governor said:


> Warranty Question for , Sir Carlos .... How Long is the Warranty and how are requests handled for buyers in the USA ... Do we ship watches in need of Service back to Portugal to r is there a Facility in the US ...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the response
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You mention you purchased a second hand Poseidon. In manual you have the warranty details: 2 years since purchase date against manufactory defects. As for the service centre we have one in USA in case required.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The lugs seem wearable but as many mentioned shorter would be better. I still can't get over how big the crown looks. Every time I see pics it looks like the crown is unscrewed.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I can understand what you think, for sure it's an acquired taste but after a while you get used to it and gives to Poseidon its own character and charm



AVS_Racing said:


> The lugs seem wearable but as many mentioned shorter would be better. I still can't get over how big the crown looks. Every time I see pics it looks like the crown is unscrewed.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Few more pics


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> The lugs seem wearable but as many mentioned shorter would be better. I still can't get over how big the crown looks. Every time I see pics it *looks like the crown is unscrewed*.


That's what I thought too. :-s


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> I can understand what you think, for sure it's an acquired taste but after a while you get used to it and gives to Poseidon its own character and charm


Yes, I may get used to it but I fear it may be one of those things that continues to annoy. Much like the long lugs...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

After spending more time with it, I think those features actually compliment it tbh. They seem to give the watch a strong look.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

dpelle said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while. I don't know if its the "scenery" but that is by far my favorite combo. arrghhh,, I shouldn't have canceled my preorder....
> 
> My only hesitation is I wonder with such a "modern" look to the dial and bezel, will the patina add or subtract from it?
> 
> ...


I think it's going to smooth out nicely.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

izmarkie said:


> I think it's going to smooth out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 5618561
> View attachment 5618569
> View attachment 5618585


That looks great! Los? Really pairs nicely with the orange, imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

dpelle said:


> That looks great! Los? Really pairs nicely with the orange, imo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I used liver of sulfur. I did one pass and went too far, scrubbed with a vinegar/baking soda mix, then dipped again. Hoping it smooths out a little.


----------



## crockey (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

crockey said:


>


Awesome, this is one of the Best Combinations ... After seeing actual wrist shots, I think the Bronze Variations really give this watch character and accentuate the case lines !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

So where is the At2000 side by side


----------



## crockey (Aug 25, 2009)

The bronze and the orange really go together well. All the talk about the lugs being too long and the crown to big are overblown IMO. It is very comfortable for a watch this thick, and I don't always feel it being "there" like other big watches I have worn.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

crockey said:


> The bronze and the orange really go together well. All the talk about the lugs being too long and the crown to big are overblown IMO. It is very comfortable for a watch this thick, and I don't always feel it being "there" like other big watches I have worn.


Yes you are right....I wore huge watches before (Ecozilla, CaveDweller, Armida A1 on bracelet) and I always knew I had a watch strapped to my wrist during the day.....the main problem IMO is the thickness and when that makes the watch to heavy.

I wore my SS Poseidon at my office during 2 days this week....very comfy, had to be reminded by coworkers that I had a "new" watch on my wrist....very subtle presence and not overly intrusive.

S.


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

alexus87 said:


> View attachment 5653905
> 
> View attachment 5653953


Very nice, danke schon!!!:-!


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Sir Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

blue and orange=WOW!!!


----------



## GrayArrow (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't seen any blue/orange bronze around. Maybe I've missed them or something.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

GrayArrow said:


> I haven't seen any blue/orange bronze around. Maybe I've missed them or something.


Awesome ... The Bronzo really captures this Tool and the Blue and Orange Combo it's very hard to Top

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Green Machine Ready For Any Challenge @ 3500 meters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it just me , but after studying the H2O Kalmar Threads and Staring at many Photos Closely ... Is the Case of the Poseidon the same , the Gen 1 H2O ... only without the added crown guards and with longer lugs ? ... Is this why the crown protrudes out so far ? On an old thread someone mention the possibilities of the cases coming fm the same factories !

Just saying ... Hmmm ... I have the green version and fully enjoy it ... Now even more ?️

Borrowed pic to see the similar profile ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The Prometheus Poseidon is now available for purchase at our store









Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I like how the price stayed the same, whereas Zelos Abyss went up after the initial presale. I still want on of those but I just like your way of doing this watch release.


----------



## Quino00 (Oct 15, 2015)

Trying to find the best strap for the Poseidon....


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

nice to see you here on WuS mate 
enjoy your Poseidon



Quino00 said:


> Trying to find the best strap for the Poseidon....
> 
> View attachment 5839210


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just received this the other day. I really love this watch. This is smaller than what I am used to wearing but I like it very much. For me 45mm would be my sweet spot. Lume on this watch is excellent. Here are some pictures:


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Quino00 said:


> Trying to find the best strap for the Poseidon....
> 
> View attachment 5839210


I have been wearing mine mostly on a black isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a beautiful watch. Really well executed b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

You gotta love the BGW9:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I must admit this watch impresses me and looks fantastic even if I was a bit hesitant initially.

GREAT JOB!!!



sapcmc said:


> The Prometheus Poseidon is now available for purchase at our store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I must admit this watch impresses me and looks fantastic even if I was a bit hesitant initially.
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!


Hey Brice, it shouldn't be hard to grab a pre-owned one in conus
I'm really enjoying my two Poseidon's


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> Hey Brice, it shouldn't be hard to grab a pre-owned one in conus
> I'm really enjoying my two Poseidon's


Agreed. One sold for a good price recently too. 
I am only concerned with size, length of lugs specifically but I may grab one anyway when my Seals watch sells. 
Hard to resist the crystal, dial and bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed. One sold for a good price recently too.
> I am only concerned with size, length of lugs specifically but I may grab one anyway when my Seals watch sells.
> Hard to resist the crystal, dial and bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I wouldn't worry too much about size, Poseidon is really wrist friendly, keep in mind my wrist is just 6,7"
Lugs are long but bend down and snug the wrist very well
Sure is a thick watch but not at all towering. To give you an idea it wears much smaller then Magrette Vantage or Prometheus Piranha
I really like it on my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about size, Poseidon is really wrist friendly, keep in mind my wrist is just 6,7"
> Lugs are long but bend down and snug the wrist very well
> Sure is a thick watch but not at all towering. To give you an idea it wears much smaller then Magrette Vantage or Prometheus Piranha
> I really like it on my wrist


Greet input and comparison!!
I'm in! Thanks ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Greet input and comparison!!
> I'm in! Thanks ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Glad to be helpful


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Greet input and comparison!!
> I'm in! Thanks ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You have been watching for a while reminds me of a Helson SD 42 fit wise

I love this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MikeCfromLI said:


> You have been watching for a while reminds me of a Helson SD 42 fit wise
> 
> I love this one


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Which combo see you looking at?









Had to go Put I on had a gshock on earlier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Which combo see you looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure. Like them all. Maybe bleu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice color combo. Does the inner chapter ring move (I can dig around this thread, but it's at over 100! lol).


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> Few more pics


This might be the bronze watch I've been looking for. Really nice piece. Have you changed the strap? Do worry the screw bars would damage the soft metal? I imagine easily stripping the threads with a little bit of force...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a screw bar the threads are in the hardware


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

climateguy said:


> This might be the bronze watch I've been looking for. Really nice piece. Have you changed the strap? Do worry the screw bars would damage the soft metal? I imagine easily stripping the threads with a little bit of force...


yes I've changed the strap, in the pic is a strapcode Miltat canvas
honestly I didn't have any problem in swapping straps with the tools in bundle with the Poseidon


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

How do you choose the blue dial on the website? Doesn't seem to be an option?

Also can't decided between black and white bezel with blue dial or black and green bezel with blue dial!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

frank the tank said:


> How do you choose the blue dial on the website? Doesn't seem to be an option?
> 
> Also can't decided between black and white bezel with blue dial or black and green bezel with blue dial!


Those options don't exist, what you could be mistaken for blue dials in pics is the sapphire's AR coating.


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

sapcmc said:


> wearing the Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Black/White today


Is the dial blue? If so is this version still available? Do you have a picture of the green and black bezel with blue dial?


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Both dial and bezel on photo are black, not blue.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

frank the tank said:


> Is the dial blue? If so is this version still available? Do you have a picture of the green and black bezel with blue dial?


:think: The watch shown in your post is the black dial with black and white bezel; BGW9 lume. The green and black bezel is available with the black-dialed watch; this combination has C3 lume. The pictures you may have seen may appear to be a deep blue color because of the anti-reflective coating and refraction apparent in the crytsal, which seems to tint reflected light blue. (It's a nice effect). The blue dial is available with a blue and white bezel or a blue, white and orange bezel. All the blue combinations have BGW9 lume (appears white, glows blue). Check out the Prometheus website for options and availability. It is linked on the upper right of this page.....

--- Best ---


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the watches!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## CafeRio (Aug 25, 2015)

These watches are beautiful!


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

The Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Grey/Orange version is now available for purchase in our store


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Glowing like a torch the moment I came indoors from a sunny afternoon of errands.. 
This lume is imba.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just caught this on another forum.

Coming soon ......


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Just caught this on another forum.
> 
> Coming soon ......


Awesome ? Should have been a color combo choice in first offering 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

any plans to do an all black dlc/pvd version?


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Has Carlos confirmed the new colors? The shade of blue they used is so nice on the Poseidon.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Governor said:


> Awesome  Should have been a color combo choice in first offering
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ok I am now in. love the Yellow! add a Yellow Minute hand and it would be perfect!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't see the pic but I would have ordered yellow had it existed the green was close


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is this yellow pic must see now


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where is this yellow pic must see now


go to the Prometheus website Forum to see the pictures.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> go to the Prometheus website Forum to see the pictures.


Now that is just evil capital E evil


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> ok I am now in. love the Yellow! add a Yellow Minute hand and it would be perfect!


I must clarify! Carlos had NOT promised anything associated with a yellow minute hand.










But that does not stop us from our fantasies of owning one.. here a modified render that leaves nothing to the imagination... wooo...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

It's going to make the IWC owners head explode from rage! Lol


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

kiosai said:


> I must clarify! Carlos had NOT promised anything associated with a yellow minute hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa ............

Such a small detail, but it could make such a huge difference !

Regards,


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Why isn't imitation the sincerest form of flattery? Personally I would not want to look too close the the IWC, as the last thing I would want is someone mistaken it for one when it's not. Some of the other color combos look good on it's own merit without it looking like it's trying to be something it's not....but to each their own. 


Soo Fuego said:


> It's going to make the IWC owners head explode from rage! Lol


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

primerak said:


> Why isn't imitation the sincerest form of flattery? Personally I would not want to look too close the the IWC, as the last thing I would want is someone mistaken it for one when it's not. Some of the other color combos look good on it's own merit without it looking like it's trying to be something it's not....but to each their own.


Yes, I agree.
The way Carlos has it, it looks pretty good !
It doesn't have to look any more too similar to the AT.

Regards,


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa ............
> 
> Such a small detail, but it could make such a huge difference !
> 
> Regards,


yes that's what I'm talking about I love the look of the Yellow minute hand! Maybe sell it as a option if you want the Yellow minute hand instead of white.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

You know, looking at both side by side. I think I prefer the yellow seconds hand over the yellow minute hand.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not a Nato fan but I try today and this color combo looks good on Poseidon...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> I'm not a Nato fan but I try today and this color combo looks good on Poseidon...


That is a sweet combo.!

I have been thinking about a NATO for mine but had some reservations for how it would balance the watch, and I enjoy the way the lugs and caseback fit directly on the wrist. However, it is hard to argue with a spot on combo like yours, friend.

I was thinking aftermarket mesh, now to find one that has solid ends, polished finish, and micro adjustable clasp.

Have a great day! Enjoyed the pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

dpelle said:


> That is a sweet combo.!
> 
> I have been thinking about a NATO for mine but had some reservations for how it would balance the watch, and I enjoy the way the lugs and caseback fit directly on the wrist. However, it is hard to argue with a spot on combo like yours, friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I figured I would share some blue and white shots from Today.

Just got her. My first thought out of box: brobdingnagian monstrosity, but after a day of wear around the house, I would neither change the size nor purchase a smaller one if offered. Yes the lugs are a little long, but they hug the wrist nicely and the design and aesthetics of the watch are a perfect match for its size, imho. Finally, the bracelet is top notch quality. Additionally, I really like the micro adjustments throughout the day. One would think that bracelet size need not be modular, but contrary to intuition, the ability to adjust in real-time is very useful.

Have a great day everyone!




























Ps. I think my lemon tree in the background is experiencing the deleterious effects of my winter denial. I ought to bring the poor thing indoors for the season now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Just caught this on another forum.
> 
> Coming soon ......


This looks great, by far the nicest combination in my opinion and if made should prove to be very popular.


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

So exactly when are the yellow/black suppose to be out for purchase? Anybody know

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dpelle said:


> That is a sweet combo.!
> 
> I have been thinking about a NATO for mine but had some reservations for how it would balance the watch, and I enjoy the way the lugs and caseback fit directly on the wrist. However, it is hard to argue with a spot on combo like yours, friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'm glad you like my pics!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

TommyJRuffing said:


> So exactly when are the yellow/black suppose to be out for purchase? Anybody know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


According to Carlos in another forum, the pre-order will start very soon. He will announce it here, and on other forums.

There will be a pre-order discount, but no Hirsch strap included this time. There will also only be limited quantity of these, blue and black versions.

Regards,


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Evil evil evil I want that Yellow


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

A little something to tide us over, while we wait .......


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Pics not showing


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Pics showing here. Digging the new colors.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Would have done this the first time if it was an option


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I really think it needs the colored minute hand to bring it all together. Just a personal preference 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like that blue and yellow a lot. 
The L2L causes me concern but love the watch. 
The white/blue is the one I initially wanted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeep it wears just fine....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How much is the price now? Vs initial pre order? I'm still on the fence about this. I didn't have the funds back then the original pre order started so I wasn't able to get in on this. 

But this vs the sea farer 2


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> The L2L causes me concern but love the watch.


That, too, is my only concern.

However, the lugs do curve down considerably, and others report that it is extremely comfortable on the wrist !

Also, I do have two other watches with L2L of 52mm too...... and they are wearable !

Regards,


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How much is the price now? Vs initial pre order? I'm still on the fence about this. I didn't have the funds back then the original pre order started so I wasn't able to get in on this.
> 
> But this vs the sea farer 2


Price stayed the same which is awesome. Comparable watches, imo the Seafarer II is out because the Poseidon paved the way for them. I absolutely love my Poseidon and will be getting a Seafarer II but with a $200 price difference I'd go with the Borealis piece if I had to choose between two SS watches.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Btw Prometheus (Carlos' in particular) customer service is second to none. There was a small accesory missing on my Poseidon order. I just opened the package, wow, they made up for that small mishap in a really cool way. Hard to find customer service like this.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Out of being bored I changed my blue/orange Poseidon from the SS bracelet to the Hirsch Rubber. Didn't think before I'd like it but wow, on the wrist that just looks damn good. And is comfortable too.. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice prometheus


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

gerrit75 said:


> Out of being bored I changed my blue/orange Poseidon from the SS bracelet to the Hirsch Rubber. Didn't think before I'd like it but wow, on the wrist that just looks damn good. And is comfortable too..
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I agree. The Hirsch rubber is really nice. I priced it on Amazon and it goes for 130 or so. What a deal!


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

What a good deal, regardless of the Hirsch being included or not! 😉









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Great looking watches!


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Went to their site and the blue and orange is out of stock. Does anyone know how to get on the wait list?


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Went to their site and the blue and orange is out of stock. Does anyone know how to get on the wait list?


If you like Orange take the grey one : Prometheus Watch Company | Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Went to their site and the blue and orange is out of stock. Does anyone know how to get on the wait list?


 take the grey one: Prometheus Watch Company | Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

gerrit75 said:


> If you like Orange take the grey one : Prometheus Watch Company | Prometheus Poseidon 3500m Diver Watch


That might work! Anyone have in hand pictures of the grey one? Actually prefer the matte dial.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a question that hopefully one of you fine gentlemen can assist with. 

I have been wearing my Poseidon regularly and loving it, however, I find that when I rotate my wrist, there is a very, very audible sound which I presume is the rotor turning. It sounds as if something needs to be oiled. I am in the process of timing it, at first it was fairly fast but seemed to level out to something more appropriate, but I wanted to time it for a longer interval. 

Has anyone shared in this experience? 

If it is ubiquitous I wasn't going to bother Carlos with it, and for you potential buyers, it certainly isn't bothersome just noticeable in a quiet room. 

regards, 

Dominic


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Dominic. That's a characteristic of the miyota 9015 which winds in one direction and free wheels in the other. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Hi Dominic. That's a characteristic of the miyota 9015 which winds in one direction and free wheels in the other. Nothing to worry about.


Thanks much for the reply!

I figured, just wondering if some 9015s are louder, I've owned a fair bit of the 9015s and haven't noticed before, which made me curious. Just must be some variability in the sound of the free spin.?. Maybe attributable to it being newly manufactured.

Thanks again!

Cheers

Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

dpelle said:


> Thanks much for the reply!
> 
> I figured, just wondering if some 9015s are louder, I've owned a fair bit of the 9015s and haven't noticed before, which made me curious. Just must be some variability in the sound of the free spin.?. Maybe attributable to it being newly manufactured.
> 
> ...


I have to say mine is not very loud. It takes really paying attention to hear the rotor spin.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

gerrit75 said:


> I have to say mine is not very loud. It takes really paying attention to hear the rotor spin.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply!

Hmmm. Okay, then mine must be abnormally audible in some way, as my wife can here it when it's on my wrist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

dpelle said:


> Hmmm. Okay, then mine must be abnormally audible in some way, as my wife can here it when it's on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Or I have an ear problem... ?

I do not see any reason why the 9015 in your Poseidon should be any louder than other 9015s in your other watches... Just compare them.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

gerrit75 said:


> Or I have an ear problem... ?
> 
> I do not see any reason why the 9015 in your Poseidon should be any louder than other 9015s in your other watches... Just compare them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


That was my thought, with a flick of the wrist it is considerably louder, I can even here it slow down. Practically inaudible when stationary. Weird but not bothersome unless the timing/longevity is an issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I noticed there is going to be an OceanicTime special edition. Only thirty will be produced. 950 USD thou.

OceanicTime: PROMETHEUS Poseidon 350ATM OceanicTime SE


----------



## aslogar (Oct 28, 2007)

nice watch...little pricey


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> I noticed there is going to be an OceanicTime special edition. Only thirty will be produced. 950 USD thou.
> 
> OceanicTime: PROMETHEUS Poseidon 350ATM OceanicTime SE
> 
> View attachment 6297506


I honestly find it bad ugly! But to everyone his/her own taste... I'll stick to my blue/orange standard one ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

gerrit75 said:


> I honestly find it bad ugly! But to everyone his/her own taste... I'll stick to my blue/orange standard one ;-)


It's not my cup of tea either. I'm partial to the original version as well.


----------



## rd0401 (Aug 30, 2012)

How easy is it to realign the bezel? Mine is half a click off!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread has grown too quiet...

By the way.. Carlos had reported that the yellow accents Poseidons are now open for pre-orders (with good early bird discounts!).

Wonder if we'll see some protoype lume shots of the new colours?


----------



## Andregold (Feb 16, 2013)

awesome pic!



kiosai said:


> This thread has grown too quiet...
> 
> By the way.. Carlos had reported that the yellow accents Poseidons are now open for pre-orders (with good early bird discounts!).
> 
> Wonder if we'll see some protoype lume shots of the new colours?


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

kiosai said:


>


Wow, it glows like a torch!!!


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

I really like that blue lume! Think I might have to have one.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Why was the yellow not an original option


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Why was the yellow not an original option


Lifecycle marketing.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Lifecycle marketing.


Yes and a victim of it I would def taken yellow if it was a first round choice


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish they had stuck to the shorter lugs. Sold mine because the watch is too long for the bezel (which I loved) on me.

Any of the original prototype short lug cases hanging around?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I would have like shorter lugs but 43 and 22's I think it's a proportion thing


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I still want a blue dial'd bronze watch. I might email Carlos to see if the factory ever got that straightend out. I love my Poseidon, when I wear it I can't stop starring at it.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Yes and a victim of it I would def taken yellow if it was a first round choice


I'm holding out for hope that Carlos eventually does a white dial. The IWC white dial aquatimer is one of my all time favorites. I would buy a white dial Poseidon in a heart beat.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

dpelle said:


> I have a question that hopefully one of you fine gentlemen can assist with.
> 
> I have been wearing my Poseidon regularly and loving it, however, I find that when I rotate my wrist, there is a very, very audible sound which I presume is the rotor turning. It sounds as if something needs to be oiled. I am in the process of timing it, at first it was fairly fast but seemed to level out to something more appropriate, but I wanted to time it for a longer interval.
> 
> ...


I have the same noise in my Prometheus Pirahna.

I've got a few miyotas, but things the only one that seems to make the audible noise. Not sure if it's down to a thinner case than some of my other divers or what, but a lot of people have reported this with the pirahna so it may not be an 'issue' with the movement as such.

If you find out how to get rid of that noise though let me know as I'd love to get rid of it.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Crezo said:


> I have the same noise in my Prometheus Pirahna.
> 
> I've got a few miyotas, but things the only one that seems to make the audible noise. Not sure if it's down to a thinner case than some of my other divers or what, but a lot of people have reported this with the pirahna so it may not be an 'issue' with the movement as such.
> 
> If you find out how to get rid of that noise though let me know as I'd love to get rid of it.


I think it was so new was the issue, I don't really hear anything anymore, just needed to break in the movement. Big blue just needed to turn for awhile!!! I have 4 other 9015s and there is not any difference now, I even have another poseidon and there isn't any difference in sound. Certainly nothing more audible than my other 9015 in the line up and it's holding steady at plus 7 per day, so very not bad!! I assume your pirahana, if newer, will break in. 


Crezo said:


> I have the same noise in my Prometheus Pirahna.
> 
> I've got a few miyotas, but things the only one that seems to make the audible noise. Not sure if it's down to a thinner case than some of my other divers or what, but a lot of people have reported this with the pirahna so it may not be an 'issue' with the movement as such.
> 
> If you find out how to get rid of that noise though let me know as I'd love to get rid of it.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive actually worn mine a hello a lot since I git it (about a year ago) - probably 2-3 days a week.

Maybe I should do some research and see what can be done.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

The 9015 is known to be a loud movement, I thought there was an issue with mine too, but Google soothed my nerves.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

dpelle said:


> I have a question that hopefully one of you fine gentlemen can assist with.
> 
> I have been wearing my Poseidon regularly and loving it, however, I find that when I rotate my wrist, there is a very, very audible sound which I presume is the rotor turning. It sounds as if something needs to be oiled. I am in the process of timing it, at first it was fairly fast but seemed to level out to something more appropriate, but I wanted to time it for a longer interval.
> 
> ...


I'm curious how fast your watch is running. 
Mine is a consistently 17 seconds a day fast. 
As of now I'm letting it run, no adjustment.

And my rotor is noisy also, doesn't sound
as loud as yours though.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

So here are some shots of my Poseidon, the weather is bad so it's as close to the ocean as we're going to get today.
What are everyone's thoughts on the lume on this watch. I guess I was expecting a lot more brightness and longevity from all the pics I saw prior to purchase.
The lume photographs much better than it actually looks in person.
Below you can see a picture of my watch in the light, then after 2 full minutes under my LED UV flashlight, then what it looks like just 2 minutes later.
Looks great in the photos, but they lie. I've also added a short movie that more accurately depicts what I see after 2 minutes.
Final pic is about 33 minutes later. Nothing was edited on these pics except to crop them.

An hour after lights out, with my eyes fully adjusted to the dark I can see a dull blob where the bezel lume is but the numbers are totally useless, I can't even make out the triangle.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Enjoying the Indian Ocean

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

tknospdr said:


> So here are some shots of my Poseidon, the weather is bad so it's as close to the ocean as we're going to get today.
> What are everyone's thoughts on the lume on this watch. I guess I was expecting a lot more brightness and longevity from all the pics I saw prior to purchase.
> The lume photographs much better than it actually looks in person.
> Below you can see a picture of my watch in the light, then after 2 full minutes under my LED UV flashlight, then what it looks like just 2 minutes later.
> ...


Is the Lume the same for all Posiden models or just the blue/orange version is the weakest in the lume catogory.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Is the Lume the same for all Posiden models or just the blue/orange version is the weakest in the lume catogory.


Hi,

The lume is BGW9 on all versions except the green which is C3 (a bit stronger).

I agree with poster above; it has nice lume and looks great upon exposure but it fades quickly.

A 140$ SKX007 easily blows it away in that department, but the Poseidon is a more complete package.

I flipped mine because it fitted poorly on my wrist and the guy I sold it flipped it again in 2 days. I liked mine but never bonded with it, but it was nicely made. Just don't expect Seiko/Armida/Helson/NFW type of lume and you won't be disappointed.

S.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

My helberg ch8 uses BGW9 and is a hell of a lot brighter than that, especially on the dial (although the lumed sapphire bezel looks about the same amount golf glow).

I know it's a different watch, but BGW9 is definately not a bad lume, it coukd just come down to how it's applied I guess.

My Prometheus Pirahna with the c3 is bar far the brightest lumed watched I've ever seen. So the difference between the c3 and the 9 is pretty massive. I guess it really just comes down to how many layers are applied.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,The lume is BGW9 on all versions except the green which is C3 (a bit stronger).I agree with poster above; it has nice lume and looks great upon exposure but it fades quickly.A 140$ SKX007 easily blows it away in that department, but the Poseidon is a more complete package.I flipped mine because it fitted poorly on my wrist and the guy I sold it flipped it again in 2 days. I liked mine but never bonded with it, but it was nicely made. Just don't expect Seiko/Armida/Helson/NFW type of lume and you won't be disappointed.S.


That guy was me. I found the same thing with the lume, my Shogun blew it away (as to be expected), as did my Oris Diver 65. Just too beefy for me, but it's a great quality watch.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

johneh said:


> That guy was me. I found the same thing with the lume, my Shogun blew it away (as to be expected), as did my Oris Diver 65. Just too beefy for me, but it's a great quality watch.


Ok so bottom line what most are saying is don't expect great Lume on the Poseidon but its a Solid great quality watch.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Ok so bottom line what most are saying is don't expect great Lume on the Poseidon but its a Solid great quality watch.


+1.

Make no mistake, the lume is good if you haven't experienced some Seiko divers or other lume monsters out there (Armida A1, Helson Shark Diver, NFW Shumate, LumTec whole lineup, etc). It is just not as "in your face" as the web pictures seems to show. I have a 18650 battery powered UV flashlight and I can take a picture using this and a few tricks that will make a Casio MDV-106 look like a Tudor Pelagos; a pictureis not always what you get in real life.

The watch was very solid otherwise, great package and high quality feel overall; I still feel that they should have made it 1000m WR instead of the useless 3500m. Maybe this would help shave a few mm here and there to help make the watch more wearable.

S.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

It fades quicker than my Seiko or Citizen watches. But it maintains a decent glow for a couple of hours. I think it's adequate tbh.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Crezo said:


> My helberg ch8 uses BGW9 and is a hell of a lot brighter than that, especially on the dial (although the lumed sapphire bezel looks about the same amount golf glow).
> 
> I know it's a different watch, but BGW9 is definately not a bad lume, it coukd just come down to how it's applied I guess.
> 
> My Prometheus Pirahna with the c3 is bar far the brightest lumed watched I've ever seen. So the difference between the c3 and the 9 is pretty massive. I guess it really just comes down to how many layers are applied.


I have the CH8

















And this Poseidon

















I let this one go as I'm thinking I may not be a bronze guy after trying out 3 bronze pieces but the chocolate mint is super special ! 

















And I find they lume about the same power on CH8 and grey Poseidon. Chocolate mint wins between all 3 by not much. Keep in mind that I don't have professional camera to really show difference.

Side note: I prefer the finish on the SS Poseidon over CH8. I absolutely love the sunburst brushed lines on H2O watches but you can't brush them back if scratched. And the finish on the Poseidon feels like one of a super expensive watch. A lot better finish than Raven Deep Tech, my Helson's and the 3 Zixens I've owned. Almost like a 904L piece.

I'm definitely buying the blue/white Poseidon but first I gotta get fresh pics of the Recon, SD42 and a couple others I haven't had time to post up.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just showing my love for this watch again as I wait for the blue/white arriving today 


































































Can't wait !


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the case too long and flat for anyone? I still think it looks too long. and the crown a bit too big. does it feel way too heavy? Anyone have a hexa too? How does the 2 compare? Similar size and price.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is the case too long and flat for anyone? I still think it looks too long. and the crown a bit too big. does it feel way too heavy? Anyone have a hexa too? How does the 2 compare? Similar size and price.


its an optical illusion. The polished edges on the lugs give the impression. Of narrower lugs making them look long. The crown also is very comfortable and easy to operate. It didn't dig into my wrist at all. However it did wear a touch to big for my wrists due to the height of the lugs.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is the case too long and flat for anyone? I still think it looks too long. and the crown a bit too big. does it feel way too heavy? Anyone have a hexa too? How does the 2 compare? Similar size and price.


Hi,

The case is kinda large and for me the crown was a big issue; it really digged into my left hand and made the watch uncomfortable after a couple of hours. It would have been perfect with a crown at 4 oclock IMO.

The watch is large, but comparable to other microbrands + 1000 m WR divers.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is the case too long and flat for anyone? I still think it looks too long. and the crown a bit too big. does it feel way too heavy? Anyone have a hexa too? How does the 2 compare? Similar size and price.


This is on my 8.25+ inch wrist.









It wears a tad smaller than Orca dive and a lot smaller than Orca classic. 
Haven't had an issue with the crown at all and love the size. It may not be for you if you switched from Helson Shark 42 to Shark 40.

Here's the Shark 42 I sold to get the Blue Poseidon









And here's the Raven DT I traded to a good friend for the bronze Poseidon (I let it go cus I don't think I'm a bronze kinda guy after 3 attempts but it was amazing. 









Here's the bronze chocolate mint, this thing was super special.










Zero crown issues on my huge wrist. Just pure love.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I let my black white go- never had a problem on my 7.25" wrist, but once I saw the black with the yellow quarter bezel I had to put a deposit on one... I do wish the crystal was done differently or added an AR coating to the inside, but I am looking forward to getting it..

Luis, can't wait to see your photos of the blue white!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea cuz I went from 42sd for 40 sd. just cuz the crown was too sharp and dug in my hand. same thing with my Scorpionfish and Steinhart the lugs were too long and flat so I had to sell.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

The watch is a lil on the larger side, but not huge imo. There's wider divers and aviators, plus the height helps keep the crown off the top of your wrist. have an 8" wrist myself and can wear the watch all day comfortably.



Barry.g said:


> I let my black white go- never had a problem on my 7.25" wrist, but once I saw the black with the yellow quarter bezel I had to put a deposit on one... I do wish the crystal was done differently or added an AR coating to the inside, but I am looking forward to getting it..
> 
> Luis, can't wait to see your photos of the blue white!!


Do you wish it had less AR coating? Because the Poseidon has a ton of blue coating to the sapphire crystal. (´･_･`)


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Barry.g said:


> I let my black white go- never had a problem on my 7.25" wrist, but once I saw the black with the yellow quarter bezel I had to put a deposit on one... I do wish the crystal was done differently or added an AR coating to the inside, but I am looking forward to getting it..
> 
> Luis, can't wait to see your photos of the blue white!!


Debating the same here need to talk to Carlos


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if it needs less or more, but I do know it's the only watch I own out of more than 30 that gives off so much glare like in some of the photos above - even compared in the same post as the Raven or Helson..


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> I let my black white go- never had a problem on my 7.25" wrist, but once I saw the black with the yellow quarter bezel I had to put a deposit on one... I do wish the crystal was done differently or added an AR coating to the inside, but I am looking forward to getting it..
> 
> Luis, can't wait to see your photos of the blue white!!


I was on the fence on Poseidons when you posted that beauty FS on Facebook. Plus I had two other tool divers with black/black combo. I'm so happy that you're getting the yellow quarter bezel. That's gonna be really special.

Here's a pic from earlier on my break at work.










Tried replying earlier but it wasn't downloading.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

From Prometheus FB page.. yellow lume looks good!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

The yellow lume does look great on the quarter bezel- so glad they decided to offer this version- if they can also use the same lume on the seconds hand to match since it is yellow also it would be even better in my opinion.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a good idea, but would be difficult to implement without causing additional costs and delays.

I believe the same BGW9 is applied throughout the bezel, dial and hands. But the lumed quarter is shining through yellow pigmentation in the sapphire bezel, leading to a slight green tinge.

The exact same tinge cannot be replicated on the lumed areas on the yellow second hand due to the lack of sapphire cover, and there's really no point trying to mix a proprietary blend of "yellowed BGW9" juz for the second hand at micro brand scale.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I was on the fence on Poseidons when you posted that beauty FS on Facebook. Plus I had two other tool divers with black/black combo. I'm so happy that you're getting the yellow quarter bezel. That's gonna be really special.
> 
> Here's a pic from earlier on my break at work.
> 
> ...


That NATO was made for that watch...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> That NATO was made for that watch...


Thanks a lot !

Toxicnatos.com


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one is really special !

Before work 









































Lume is right up there with the big dogs 









At work


----------



## watchfan2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Great glow


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Prometheus Customer Service cannot be beat. 
Carlos didn't have to cater to me but he did. I asked if he had another black/white bezel around and he said he didn't think so but he'd check.

While my blue/blue/white is pretty much perfect...

















I have a blue/blue/orange Seafarer II preordered and 2 other blue/blue diver so I was hoping to get a different color bezel.

He found a spare one and I'm loving it. Just swapped it out.


















I asked if there were more and I'm sorry to say there aren't.

I wanna see how the black/white bezel will look on the grey dial. 









And I wanna see how the black/orange will look on the blue dial.

Side note: That black/yellow Poseidon preorder keeps calling my name !


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks cool. I've been debating on this recently if I should thin out my Micros and get higher end watches. I've been wanting to try a Posiedon for a while now but don't know if I should pull the trigger on the yellow black. I have a sea farer 2 coming in already. don't know if it is too similar. I've also been wanting to try a nfw to see if the lume is that good. or I should just pay a bit more and try grails like a tuna or an Oris


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Looks cool. I've been debating on this recently if I should thin out my Micros and get higher end watches. I've been wanting to try a Posiedon for a while now but don't know if I should pull the trigger on the yellow black. I have a sea farer 2 coming in already. don't know if it is too similar. I've also been wanting to try a nfw to see if the lume is that good. or I should just pay a bit more and try grails like a tuna or an Oris


Shumates are really nice and the like but mine is high polished so I gotta get cleaned up and I rarely wear it. Wears bigger than the Poseidon and I can't speak for finish since it's not brushed to compare with Poseidon but it's definitely good quality. 

















The Seafarer and Poseidon are very different. Only thing similar is that they are made by husband and wife. From the case shape to the bezel style to the crowns being guarded and not guarded, to the hands, etc. totally different.

I love Tunas but I'm super satisfied with this SRP637 that I got brand new for $240. So it's hard for me to currently fathom spending more on anther shrouded beauty right now. 







but definitely always liked the Tunas, especially the older dial of the SBBN007. 








I wouldn't stop anyone from buying a Tuna. Absolutely awesome pieces.

but will cost more than my Poseidons and I'm too spoiled by them with the sapphire bezel, Miyota 9015 and stunning finish.

I can't speak for Oris and they haven't made one I gotta have but I do like their 47mm ones with dual crowns. I just don't see the value in a super light Titanium watch but I love seeing them on wristshots. I'm too cheap to buy those basically but they look great. I also haven't tried an Oris at an AD so no clue on what to do in your shoes.

I will reiterate that the Poseidons have a way better finish than, Zixen, Armida, Helson and H2O, IMO.

Love the sunburst brushed finish of H2O/Helberg pieces but it's not practical, easier to scratch and can't really brush it back to normal. The finish on Poseidons is really special.

Don't miss any of the 3 Orca's I've had and I'll be selling my CH8 soon, it doesn't get worn but I've been too busy to take pics and post.

I thought I would love the blue more but the grey has become my go to piece.










I'm really digging this now though


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So did you just remove the sapphire bezel insert to swap it with the black/white, or replace the whole bezel on your Poseidon ? How easy/difficult was that ?

Would love to see a side by side comparo pic of your CH8 together with the Poseidon, for size comparison. 

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> So did you just remove the sapphire bezel insert to swap it with the black/white, or replace the whole bezel on your Poseidon ? How easy/difficult was that ?
> 
> Would love to see a side by side comparo pic of your CH8 together with the Poseidon, for size comparison.
> 
> Regards,


Running late to church and then work but I'll get you that side by side ASAP. Maybe after wife and baby go to sleep tonight.

I just popped the blue/white bezel out with this tool









and popped the black/white on by just pushing it on.

I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so I had the grey one on earlier. 









And now I'm getting ready to fall asleep with the blue one on but here's some side by side pics.


























































So the CH8 is absolutely stunning but here's the thing that gets me. 









One scratch there and it'll hurt my eyes every day. The sunburst brushed finish is ridiculous beautiful, until... it's painful.

If I could afford everything I want, I'd keep the CH8 just cus... but it's just not getting any wrist time.

Versus this finish on Poseidons. I really wish I could capture more accurately how awesome it looks but it's dark now so I had to get an old pic and zoom in. 









Here are old pics of my Orca's that I don't miss even if they were absolutely stunning (and rarely got worn) 








This one might've had a regular brushed finish but it wears huge even for my huge wrist. 

















While I can rarely go a day without wearing a Poseidon or both. And can't stop thinking about the black and yellow.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Thank you so much for taking the time to take the comparison pics ! Really appreciate it, mate !

The sixth pic really shows the size best between the grey Poseidon and the CH8, as they are both about level. I have a CH8, same as yours, minus the date, and was a bit concerned about the longish lugs on the Poseidon, since Carlos increased the L2L from the original prototype. The lugs somehow always look very long !










I have placed my pre-order for a Yellow/Black Poseidon, so really wanted to see a side-by-side of these two watches, since they are supposed to be the same L2L, and diameter .... Think it should be OK !

You have a great, but expensive ( I believe), bezel removal tool there. So I take it that Carlos sent you a complete bezel + sapphire insert, as I was wondering about the sapphire insert and how you managed to remove it and refit the Black/White one .










Also good to see both your Poseidons have the bezel numbers at the correct positions, ie at the protrusions of the bezel, and not at the cut-outs ! Check the position of the bezel numbers in the pic of the Yellow/Black prototype above, to see what I mean.

Anyway, Carlos has said it was a mistake by the factory.

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My pleasure, phlabrooy !

Another Poseidon day.

Earlier with grey









And now with blue 

























It'll wear a tad bit smaller than the CH8 if you pull that trigger on a Poseidon even with the bigger lug to lug with the 24mm lugs on CH8 versus 22mm on Poseidon.

As usual, on straps it'll wear a bit smaller than on bracelet.

Edit: One more pic that I just took.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

You know it was bound to happen  
Bezel swapping fun


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

The black/yellow version is to die for! Certainly a poor man's IWC Aquatimer homage, IMO. I must have one!

UPDATE: Just pre-ordered one last night. Now the wait begins...









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

For anyone who's awaiting the pre-order, Carlos informed me today that everything is still on schedule for May/June  His CS is top notch!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's official, I'm getting the black/yellow !!!

Wearing my go-to piece today. I wear it more than all my watches.










That yellow has been calling me since first renderings !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

View attachment 7555298


Great choice! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 7555298
> 
> 
> Great choice! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


Same here! And can't wait to see some pics in the wild too!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Question for everyone, the lug screws and bracelet screws on my poseidon work themselves loose constantly...this morning the bracelet came apart because one of the link screws fell out. Luckily i found it quickly and didnt drop the watch. Is there anything that can be done to the lug screws in particular other than loctite, which would make it hard to switch to different straps?


----------



## aslogar (Oct 28, 2007)

Lamboz1,
I use a little blue loctite keeps everything screwed in.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

lamboz1 said:


> Question for everyone, the lug screws and bracelet screws on my poseidon work themselves loose constantly...this morning the bracelet came apart because one of the link screws fell out. Luckily i found it quickly and didnt drop the watch. Is there anything that can be done to the lug screws in particular other than loctite, which would make it hard to switch to different straps?


Blue loctite. If you have trouble getting the parts loose later, a little heat from a hair dryer or a hot water bath does wonders for helping the parts to release.

--- Best ---


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Soooo of the ppl getting yellow one shortly what do you think of a yellow Hirsh Robby for it

http://www.hirschstraps.com/collect...mance-watch-strap-in-black-yellow-09172940504

Here is the orange one on my planet ocean I think the yellow one would really pop on the Poseidon


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Soooo of the ppl getting yellow one shortly what do you think of a yellow Hirsh Robby for it
> 
> Hirsch ROBBY Sailcloth Effect Performance Watch Strap in BLACK YELLOW | HirschStraps
> 
> Here is the orange one on my planet ocean I think the yellow one would really pop on the Poseidon


I think it's a great idea for the black/yellow Poseidon
here's my Sinn with a black/red Hirsch Robby, it works great IMHO


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> I think it's a great idea for the black/yellow Poseidon
> here's my Sinn with a black/red Hirsch Robby, it works great IMHO


Wow that looks like it was part of the Sinn full kit. Great job, Mario !

I'm super excited to get the black/yellow Poseidon but those Robby's are a tad short for my 8.3in wrist but I think it'll look great on those that buy it, no doubt. I don't want to be wearing it on last hole.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that looks like it was part of the Sinn full kit. Great job, Mario !
> 
> I'm super excited to get the black/yellow Poseidon but those Robby's are a tad short for my 8.3in wrist but I think it'll look great on those that buy it, no doubt. I don't want to be wearing it on last hole.


thanks Luis
I'm afraid you are correct about the strap length, it could be a tight fit for you


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Soooo of the ppl getting yellow one shortly what do you think of a yellow Hirsh Robby for it
> 
> http://www.hirschstraps.com/collect...mance-watch-strap-in-black-yellow-09172940504
> 
> Here is the orange one on my planet ocean I think the yellow one would really pop on the Poseidon


Looks like a killer match. I think I'll get one! Thanks for the tip! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that looks like it was part of the Sinn full kit. Great job, Mario !
> 
> I'm super excited to get the black/yellow Poseidon but those Robby's are a tad short for my 8.3in wrist but I think it'll look great on those that buy it, no doubt. I don't want to be wearing it on last hole.


yes that Hirsch Robby in Yellow would look great! Didn't relize they cost about $120.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> yes that Hirsch Robby in Yellow would look great! Didn't relize they cost about $120.


120? more like 80 from my sources


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> 120? more like 80 from my sources


I havent seen them for less than $110...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> yes that Hirsch Robby in Yellow would look great! Didn't relize they cost about $120.


Yep, pricey. But I found one on the Bay from an international seller that's $90, plus I have an eBay bucks credit of $25. I'm about to pull the trigger. No rush to get it, as I won't have the watch until May or June anyway....also, I'm thinking I'm gonna be loving that stock bracelet for a while when it arrives...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> 120? more like 80 from my sources


Please do tell - where can we get it for $80?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Please do tell - where can we get it for $80?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


European shops/sellers sell the robby for around 80/90 EU (VAT included)
I'm a bit surprised by the price you guys reported, but honestly I'm not sure about overseas tariffs
I was expecting them to cost much less in North America, like everything else

anyway here my sources
watch band center
Watch strap Robby 22mm black leather/caoutchouc canvas sail look red stitching by HIRSCH

or watchbands.co.uk
Hirsch Robby Performance Collection Black/Red Leather/Caoutchouc 300m WR


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> European shops/sellers sell the robby for around 80/90 EU (VAT included)
> I'm a bit surprised by the price you guys reported, but honestly I'm not sure about overseas tariffs
> I was expecting them to cost much less in North America, like everything else
> 
> ...


thanks for info! Looks like average $100 for this strap plus. Maybe worth it but never tried one.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> European shops/sellers sell the robby for around 80/90 EU (VAT included)
> I'm a bit surprised by the price you guys reported, but honestly I'm not sure about overseas tariffs
> I was expecting them to cost much less in North America, like everything else
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. But it appears that neither seller has the yellow version available...?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Thanks for the links. But it appears that neither seller has the yellow version available...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Check also the other Hirsch straps, they have many models with multi layer structure

Edit
Just checked, they have the yellow variant of the "Robby"


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Hirsch quality is indisputable. Riding my Poseidon on it more often than not. 
Pricing wise, it's really on the high side.

Then again, I didn't purchase my Hirsch Accent and I must really thank Carlos for the early bird rewards.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Double post deleted


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

It's worth it my PO hasn't Been back on the braceletv


----------



## Jesus (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow!

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

kiosai said:


> Hirsch quality is indisputable. Riding my Poseidon on it more often than not.
> Pricing wise, it's really on the high side.
> 
> Then again, I didn't purchase my Hirsch Accent and I must really thank Carlos for the early bird rewards.


I'm got the accent with my green Poseidon it is comprise to my ISOFrane....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs should I get a Yellow one??? but not sure about the flatness of the lugs and it will once again set me back on my Oris fund, and I also want the Nth.........


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Ughs should I get a Yellow one??? but not sure about the flatness of the lugs and it will once again set me back on my Oris fund, and I also want the Nth.........


lugs bend down and snug the wrist, Poseidon is really wrist friendly and an excellent fit for my 6,7" wrist


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Ughs should I get a Yellow one??? but not sure about the flatness of the lugs and it will once again set me back on my Oris fund, and I also want the Nth.........


I hear ya. The struggle. I'm gonna hold off. I have a 22mm Isofrane for the time being, and lots of other 22's in the box. Make the decision later, after the watch comes 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I ordered the Hirsch Robby in yellow and an 'Andy' in black/blue for my Skyfall Aqua Terra they arnt cheap but I love this strap line


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wrong forun

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> lugs bend down and snug the wrist, Poseidon is really wrist friendly and an excellent fit for my 6,7" wrist


That's a huge range, from your 6.7in to my 8.3in wrist.

Wearing it again today.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I sent this to my friend to sample the Poseidon and it pushed him to get the black/yellow Poseidon preorder. That made my day. He was hesitant until he tried this one on last week.

I just got it back today.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

New stingray strap.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

My yellow Robby should be here next week Now for the watch any news?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> My yellow Robby should be here next week Now for the watch any news?


Can't wait to see it on that strap. Everything is good. I sent Carlos a PM and everything's on schedule for late May, beginning of June.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Can't wait to see it on that strap. Everything is good. I sent Carlos a PM and everything's on schedule for late May, beginning of June.


I think even the Iwc guys will be jealous of that combo


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I think even the Iwc guys will be jealous of that combo


I have zero desires for watches of that price range, thank God. I love seeing them on other people's wristshots and I'm happy for them. Blessed are those that want them and can buy them but I don't want that much money on my wrist.

Wearing the blue/blue now, under the LED lights.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Poseidon owners are so shy 

This was me today


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Awaiting the watch for the strap


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Awaiting the watch for the strap


Nice Mike where did you end up buying the strap?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze blue/ white looks amazing


















1


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Bronze blue/ white looks amazing 1


great first post and amazing strap
welcome to the forum


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> great first post and amazing strap
> welcome to the forum


+1 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Nice Mike where did you end up buying the strap?


Watchobession the new watch can't get here soon enough


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Awaiting the watch for the strap


Very happy for you ! That's gonna look awesome ! 
I gotta figure out what to get that fits my 8.3in wrist. Maybe a dark grey canvas with contrast stitching, or another green leather like this one that I'm getting for Seafarer. 









You're gonna have a sick combo !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Watchobession the new watch can't get here soon enough


is the new strap a 22mm Hirsch? I see the other strap in your picture is a 20mm. I want to make sure I am buying the correct strap.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes 22 the 20 was for the aqua terra


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Having mine back on the hefty bracelet...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> great first post and amazing strap
> welcome to the forum


Thanks for the welcome chaps, like all the straps, I have 3 Prometheus watches, but wanted to share this strap I had made for my Ocean Diver from Carl at gasgasbones.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Yes 22 the 20 was for the aqua terra


i just realized this Hirsch Strap has leather upper. Guess it's not made for the Ocean.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> i just realized this Hirsch Strap has leather upper. Guess it's not made for the Ocean.


30 month 300 warentee


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Bonetto Cinturini earlier at work


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is the yellow countdown


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> On Bonetto Cinturini earlier at work


I love this version of the watch. 
I wish I could try one on


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Awaiting the watch for the strap


Ok I also pulled the trigger and bought the *Hirsch Performance Robby Black Sailcloth. Will be on my door step next week. Now just need the Poseidon Black/Yellow.*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't speak to the Robby but I got a Paul for another watch and the fusion of materials is fantastic. Will be a great match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I now have 2 robbys and an Andy here is my orange Robby wearing today


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice straps. Watch is decent. 

One of my all-time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonallover (Apr 25, 2016)

My Black n White Poseidon at the airport catching an early morning flight... with the AR coating's blue tint showing up






nicely


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hirsch Robby Yellow/Black has landed now i just need the Poseidon Watch


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hirsch Robby Yellow/Black has landed now i just need the Poseidon Watch
> 
> View attachment 7943634


You and me both I think this will be a killer combo!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hirsch Robby Yellow/Black has landed now i just need the Poseidon Watch
> 
> View attachment 7943634


Big congrats !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying it out on mesh for first time.

I gotta get me the straight end style mesh style soon. Would probably look better than this style.


















Need one with ends like this but SS


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Need my yellow Poseidon!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Need my yellow Poseidon!


It's coming soon ! Can't wait though. I'm gonna order a black canvas for it, with yellow stitching soon. Wearwatch only charges 35 euros shipped and makes them however long and using stitching you want, tapering or not.

I have a dark green coming from him. Will wait til it arrives to decide to order more though.


----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> lugs bend down and snug the wrist, Poseidon is really wrist friendly and an excellent fit for my 6,7" wrist


I have a 7 inch wrist but I was surprised how wrist friendly this watch is.....it's a keeper for me!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Len1738 said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist but I was surprised how wrist friendly this watch is.....it's a keeper for me!


I definitely agree!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Still loving my Black-White Poseidon. See how it grins?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

We are so close to getting those yellow Poseidons !

Wearing this one now


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Mines been on order a while now!!! Can't wait now, any recommendations for a decent black rubber dive strap for it???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Mhutchuk said:


> Mines been on order a while now!!! Can't wait now, any recommendations for a decent black rubber dive strap for it???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isofrane, of course! The best! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

This is my first pre-order, and I have the worst patience. I was supposed to be in the NBZ (no buy zone) while I waited. Yeah, that didn't work out. Just bought my 4th watch today (since pre-ordering the Poseidon). Hahaha! Or is it 5....? Sickness...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mhutchuk said:


> Mines been on order a while now!!! Can't wait now, any recommendations for a decent black rubber dive strap for it???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nothing beats Borealis Vulcanized Rubber straps for $15 plus $10 shipping. It's as good as Isofrane unless you need a strap to smell like vanilla. Easier to unbuckle and buckle than Isofrane.

The only thing Borealis straps can envy Isofrane is the profit margin. Isofrane is making a killing. I own both and never wear the Isofrane.


















Isofrane on right


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Mhutchuk said:


> Mines been on order a while now!!! Can't wait now, any recommendations for a decent black rubber dive strap for it???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also have and ISO but check this out


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Great straps guys! Really great comparison on the ISO and Borealis! Gonna grab both of the above, at some point....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Great straps guys! Really great comparison on the ISO and Borealis! Gonna grab both of the above, at some point....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


My pleasure. I love to recommend stuff I love.

Here's another suggestion. Maratac composite straps. The eBay seller will put whatever stitching you'd like. He did that for me and was less than $20.










Forgot name of seller but might be only Maratac strap seller on eBay from USA.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I also have and ISO but check this out


Killer straps ! Can't wait to see them on !


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Love this watch. 
(I think I also would've loved the bronze version)

I had it on a Borealisfrane, but switched to a Diaboliq made from Camo canvas/leather with orange stitch....

props to Joe. It needs a thick strap me thinks...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

atwoodt said:


> Love this watch.
> (I think I also would've loved the bronze version)
> 
> I had it on a Borealisfrane, but switched to a Diaboliq made from Camo canvas/leather with orange stitch....
> ...


That is totally awesome! What a great match! 
You guys are going to get me off my bracelet kick and back on my strap kick if you keep this up.
Kudos! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

atwoodt said:


> Love this watch.
> (I think I also would've loved the bronze version)
> 
> I had it on a Borealisfrane, but switched to a Diaboliq made from Camo canvas/leather with orange stitch....
> ...


Wow that's nuts ! Looks amazing ! Great combo !


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I also have and ISO but check this out


Ok where's the black and yellow strap from  I WANT


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Mhutchuk said:


> Ok where's the black and yellow strap from  I WANT


'Hirsch performance Robby'

Here is my orange one on my PO


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have some great news for some of you Poseidon owners and future owners that I have to share.

I ordered these from eBay 

















And they work like a charm. Super safe and great for NATO/Zulu straps or even perlon. Nothing thick.









































There's also a 4 count available if you want. I just bought the pair.

It would look much nicer on NATO than my big Zulu this so I'm going shopping now for a grey NATO.

Edit: Just ordered a XL grey NATO from clockworksynergy. Discount code: watchfreeks15 to save 15%.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Sounds and looks good !

I am waiting for my Black/ Yellow Poseidon, so this is good news. So, it fits in the screw bar holes perfectly ? Right size with no play ? Looks like they protrude enough .....

Yes, I would rather install these in my Poseidon rather than use the screw bars, if possible, as they should be a bit more secure, and not run the risk of losing a screw or nut, and losing the watch !!! Also spares are not provided, I believe ?

Thanks for this info. It will definitely be useful, when the time comes.

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ Sounds and looks good !
> 
> I am waiting for my Black/ Yellow Poseidon, so this is good news. So, it fits in the screw bar holes perfectly ? Right size with no play ? Looks like they protrude enough .....
> 
> ...


Congrats on that black/yellow !

Great question:

Very little wiggle room so with my two nylon straps worn so far, I don't feel any wiggle at all. I feel super safe wearing it because the only way to remove them is through the holes on case sides.

That's why I feel very confident on recommending it for nylon 1-piece straps or any 2-piece straps with wider lug holes ready for fat 2.5mm bars.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Any updates Sam?


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually emailed Carlos yesterday, parts are in, and being assembled, about 4 weeks for delivery for the new Poseidens 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Mhutchuk said:


> I actually emailed Carlos yesterday, parts are in, and being assembled, about 4 weeks for delivery for the new Poseidens
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


awsome news thanks for the update!!
cant wait for this watch!


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

looks so good. cant wait for it to arrive.



WatchDialOrange said:


> awsome news thanks for the update!!
> cant wait for this watch!
> 
> View attachment 8070882


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The assembly begins !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, things are moving !
Shouldn't be too much longer to wait now.
Really looking forward to this one.

Regards,


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't hardly wait


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Saw that same picture on Prometheus forum. Looks like we are just weeks away from delivery. My Black/Yellow Roby strap is very lonely waitng for the Poseidon.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Saw that same picture on Prometheus forum. Looks like we are just weeks away from delivery. My Black/Yellow Roby strap is very lonely waitng for the Poseidon.


Me too it will be such a rockstar combo have this on today
M


----------



## danfermat (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sure this has been discussed already, but, will the bronze version be available soon?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello its me, haha, so fate has it that I had an opportunity to get one of these. I was originally going to pick up a black and yellow version but the Hexa Osprey craze sucked up the funds, and some how I ended up with one of these also. First of all it is much thicker than the Osprey even though the case shape and design is similar, it seems pretty heavy on the bracelet. I didn't notice much of a dome on the crystal in pics but in person it is definitely there and the curved sapphire bezel adds a nice touch as it pretty much meets the domed crystal flawlessly. I can see the blue AR on the crystal but there is still quite a bit of reflection due to the dome. Things I am not sure about, keep in mind I've only had the watch on my wrist for about an hour, the center polished links of the bracelet still looks a bit too dress for me + crown is big and sticks out quite a bit but good thing it isn't sharp so it doesn't dig the wrist that badly. I kinda want to switch out to a lighter strap, any suggest what will match the yellowish green colour?


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hello its me, haha, so fate has it that I had an opportunity to get one of these. I was originally going to pick up a black and yellow version but the Hexa Osprey craze sucked up the funds, and some how I ended up with one of these also. First of all it is much thicker than the Osprey even though the case shape and design is similar, it seems pretty heavy on the bracelet. I didn't notice much of a dome on the crystal in pics but in person it is definitely there and the curved sapphire bezel adds a nice touch as it pretty much meets the domed crystal flawlessly. I can see the blue AR on the crystal but there is still quite a bit of reflection due to the dome. Things I am not sure about, keep in mind I've only had the watch on my wrist for about an hour, the center polished links of the bracelet still looks a bit too dress for me + crown is big and sticks out quite a bit but good thing it isn't sharp so it doesn't dig the wrist that badly. I kinda want to switch out to a lighter strap, any suggest what will match the yellowish green colour?
> 
> View attachment 8272114
> 
> ...


Jay, right? Hey dude - Dave here - I think I bought one or two of your pieces in the past....

First, I'm really glad you posted here, and compared the Poseidon to the Osprey - another watch I have considered quite a bit. I pre-ordered the black/yellow Poseidon that you spoke of, and that should be arriving in the next few weeks. It might be a stretch to compare these 2, but I like what you're saying. The polished center links of the bracelet might just be too much for a "tool diver". And I typically don't like domed crystals that much, esp when the AR is colored or over the top. My older age and failing eyes make seeing any watch a challenge these days lol.

To your question, I would suggest a tan leather strap, with perhaps a bit of green or black accent (stitching).

Secretly, I think I'll sell my black/yellow when it arrives, if I can find the bronze / orange bezel that I so desire.... 

Cheers! 
Dave

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Me too it will be such a rockstar combo have this on today
> M


I need that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

jfo2010 said:


> I need that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same strap in yellow for the Poseidon


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Jay, right? Hey dude - Dave here - I think I bought one or two of your pieces in the past....
> 
> First, I'm really glad you posted here, and compared the Poseidon to the Osprey - another watch I have considered quite a bit. I pre-ordered the black/yellow Poseidon that you spoke of, and that should be arriving in the next few weeks. It might be a stretch to compare these 2, but I like what you're saying. The polished center links of the bracelet might just be too much for a "tool diver". And I typically don't like domed crystals that much, esp when the AR is colored or over the top. My older age and failing eyes make seeing any watch a challenge these days lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry I think you mistake me for another guy, I don't think I've sold you 2 watches before. So far after wearing it this afternoon, evening, it is fairly comfortable, I have gotten used to the weight a bit more but it is still heavy. Not as comfortable as the Hexa due to I think slightly bigger size, crown + weight but I actually haven't put the 2 together to compare yet. I'm actually a bit disappointed in the lume department, in pics it appears to be quite bright and strong but in reality it fades very quickly, I was hoping the C3 to be the best version, definitely no where near the lume of my Batial or Seikos. It failed the car test for me tonight.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Sorry I think you mistake me for another guy, I don't think I've sold you 2 watches before. So far after wearing it this afternoon, evening, it is fairly comfortable, I have gotten used to the weight a bit more but it is still heavy. Not as comfortable as the Hexa due to I think slightly bigger size, crown + weight but I actually haven't put the 2 together to compare yet. I'm actually a bit disappointed in the lume department, in pics it appears to be quite bright and strong but in reality it fades very quickly, I was hoping the C3 to be the best version, definitely no where near the lume of my Batial or Seikos. It failed the car test for me tonight.


Sorry dude. My bad. Very disappointed that the lume sucks...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I have the same strap in yellow for the Poseidon


We are so close ! Can't wait to see those shoes on it.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

danfermat said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed already, but, will the bronze version be available soon?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Only stainless steel Poseidons are coming back this time. That doesn't mean it won't happen again but it's not currently in the plans, from what Carlos told me when I asked.

Best option would be to download watchrecon app and add Bronze Poseidon to your alerts. It'll tell you almost immediately when one pops up.

Like these ones


























Happy hunting !


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Sorry dude. My bad. Very disappointed that the lume sucks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


O btw I was kinda in your boat too looking for a bronze, but after having so many other bronze/ brass watches and no matching bracelet I got tired of trying to find a strap that fits. Leather is good, but hard to find a good match x good quality and not water proof. Rubber with funky colours doesn't match bronze, and silver mesh looks weird on bronze. I have a few black mesh incoming but they haven't arrived yet so not sure how they will look on my bronze/ brass watches. So I decided to just get the SS, easier to match straps, full SS bracelet with nice ratcheting clasp, less headaches.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, things are moving !
> Shouldn't be too much longer to wait now.
> Really looking forward to this one.
> 
> Regards,


I just asked Carlos for an update and he says that they are expecting them to be shipped to him by end of this week. So they'll be shipping in a couple weeks, if all goes well with QC and if there are no customs delays to get to Portugal.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I just asked Carlos for an update and he says that they are expecting them to be shipped to him by end of this week. So they'll be shipping in a couple weeks, if all goes well with QC and if there are no customs delays to get to Portugal.


Great news thank you for the update!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesssssssss










I zoomed in and got this blurry pic but here you go 










We are almost there !!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow those Blue Dials look really good ! But I could only choose one and got the Black/Yellow.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow those Blue Dials look really good ! But I could only choose one and got the Black/Yellow.


Snap, will satisfy my IWC craving I hope

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Need it to arrive! At least have the forum project watch to play with...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Carlos said he would get the watch shipment on his end on Thursday depending on customs.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad to see the black and blue side by side. This pic confirms for me why I went the Blue Yellow over the Black Yellow. The Blue Yellow looks like it is going to pop as a colour combo.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Booooo. Black yellow all day

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Black and Pale Yellow, close enough


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL. I had been lusting after a Black Yellow till I saw the renders for the Blue. It was an unexpected change of heart and I couldn't believe I was choosing the blue over the black, since the IWC Aquatimer 2000 Yellow Black is a grail watch for me. 

I look forward to enjoying your pics of the black yellow as much I look forward to enjoying my blue yellow.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hyp_gnosis said:


> LOL. I had been lusting after a Black Yellow till I saw the renders for the Blue. It was an unexpected change of heart and I couldn't believe I was choosing the blue over the black, since the IWC Aquatimer 2000 Yellow Black is a grail watch for me.
> 
> I look forward to enjoying your pics of the black yellow as much I look forward to enjoying my blue yellow.


I think your blue yellow will be more eye candy than my black yellow but I have enough blue diver's right now. Yours will definitely be more visually appealing, to my eyes. No regrets for me though. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Black and Pale Yellow, close enough
> 
> View attachment 8336962
> 
> ...


Some people still wanna know your comparison between the subpar Hexa Osprey with the design flaw of end links by lugs.


















Or how the Lume on the Hexa doesn't have same strength on dial, hands and bezel.

Or maybe you wanna speak about the amazing finish of the Poseidon ? How it's far superior than most, if not all, watches you own ? It's top notch and that's another reason why I can't wait to get my Seafarers since they are made in same factory.

I know my Poseidons are superior in finish than any other watch I've ever owned, including H2O, Helson and Armida, Benarus, etc. No doubt about that.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today. I might order the same canvas with yellow stitching soon. But I think it'll be perfect on bracelet for a while after it arrives.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Earlier today. I might order the same canvas with yellow stitching soon. But I think it'll be perfect on bracelet for a while after it arrives.


Please tell where you get those 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got an email from Carlos....pasted below:

Dear friend,
You are receiving this newsletter as delivery of your Prometheus Poseidon is going to occur very soon.
Factory has dispatched watches to us and they are now on route.

We expect to receive them end of this week or early next.

As you have paid for a full deposit we want you to confirm your delivery details.

So can you please let us know your delivery address including phone number?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Carlos Carvalho

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mhutchuk said:


> Please tell where you get those
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're from Felipe of Wearwatch on Facebook. Only $39 shipped (35 euros) for canvas and $33 for leather (30 euros)










These are some other ones I have from him. 









































Also have a green leather from him waiting for the Black/Green Seafarer to arrive.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Hey guys, I just got an email from Carlos....pasted below:
> 
> Dear friend,
> You are receiving this newsletter as delivery of your Prometheus Poseidon is going to occur very soon.
> ...


Thank you !!! Almost there !!! Yesssssss


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Watches503 have ordered a Black/Orange and a Black/Yellow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like i just got my fedex shipping info

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Joph said:


> Looks like i just got my fedex shipping info
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


*Just got my tracking number and looks like I will get it by this Thursday just before Father day!!!*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Father's Day y'all ! I got my tracking info also ! I'm so pumped !


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Not yet, here....

Update - tracking info arrived last night. Shopping today, and arriving Thursday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Tracking number!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Amazing !

Did you guys pay in full, or what ?

Have not even received any second/final payment request yet ..... :-(

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Amazing !
> 
> Did you guys pay in full, or what ?
> 
> ...


I just asked Carlos about you not getting invoices for last payment and he said it's because he's working on QC and shipping the ones that paid in full first.

All full payments ship today and then he'll invoice the you and everyone that split the payments.

Gotta love how quick Carlos is to answer, huh ?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for that bit of info .....

Yeah, I kinda figured it must be something like that !

Well, almost there ......

Regards,


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Tracking number shame I'm flying back to work for 16 days tomorrow :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Fed Ex package requires a signature? If so, can it be anyone in the house that signs, or the recipient only? Tracking email doesn't say....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes !!!

Just got both my final invoices for Poseidon and Estoril ......

Regards,


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Does anyone know if the Fed Ex package requires a signature? If so, can it be anyone in the house that signs, or the recipient only? Tracking email doesn't say....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Good question I can't tell on my invoice. I hope anybody can sign for me.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Does anyone know if the Fed Ex package requires a signature? If so, can it be anyone in the house that signs, or the recipient only? Tracking email doesn't say....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Good question. 
It can be anyone. Carlos always ships to my mother in law's house so I don't miss the package while at work. Her and my in laws have signed for my watches even if I'm the only name on package.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Good question.
> It can be anyone. Carlos always ships to my mother in law's house so I don't miss the package while at work. Her and my in laws have signed for my watches even if I'm the only name on package.


Sweet! Thanks for the great info! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Does anyone know if the Fed Ex package requires a signature? If so, can it be anyone in the house that signs, or the recipient only? Tracking email doesn't say....


Yeah, over here, anyone residing at the designated address can sign for it.

Just received my tracking info from Carlos .... if all goes according to plan, should get my Poseidon Thursday, before 6 pm according to FedEx!!!

Eagerly waiting .....

Regards,


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Eta by 1030am on the 16th. Hype is real

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow before 4pm. However I don't know if anyone will be home to sign...it could come early when no one is home at all. Unfortunately, even having a Fed Ex account doesn't enable me to divert the package...

UPDATE: package diverted. It may take a day or 2 longer to receive it, but that works for me

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Black and Yellow is in da House !!














Looks very nice in real life


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TomV said:


> Black and Yellow is in da House !!
> View attachment 8447066
> View attachment 8447090
> 
> ...


Wow ! That was fast ! Congrats !


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

some more pics after resizing. In daylight the black sometimes shows up as blue 












I am very happy with the Poseidon....feels good on the wrist !


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Check all your endlinks and screws..... One of the endlinks was loose. I used some loctite to make sure it won't happen again.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow !

The Black/Yellow looks great !

Mine should be arriving late tomorrow, if all goes well .....

Good to know about the screws in the bracelet, but I'll be wearing mine on Zulu or Nato, and will probably get some of those Panerai shoulder-less springbars as mentioned earlier in this thread.

Enjoy your watch !

Regards,


----------



## koji (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking the caseback.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's the lug to lug on the poseidon? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

lug to lug is 52 mm


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TomV said:


> lug to lug is 52 mm


Ty

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TomV said:


> some more pics after resizing. In daylight the black sometimes shows up as blue
> View attachment 8447210
> View attachment 8447226
> I am very happy with the Poseidon....feels good on the wrist !


Wow looks great on your wrist congrats !! You are the 1st to get delivery....lucky guy!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow wow wow ! Thanks for sharing pics ! Mine will arrive at my mother in law's tomorrow so I won't miss delivery no matter what.


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Wow wow wow ! Thanks for sharing pics ! Mine will arrive at my mother in law's tomorrow so I won't miss delivery no matter what.


Hope your mother in law doesn't get lost with your Poseidon ;-)


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Lume is as promised.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TomV said:


> Hope your mother in law doesn't get lost with your Poseidon ;-)
> View attachment 8450010


Luckily she hates watches but loves me.

My Black/Yellow is in Newark, NJ on its way here so naturally I have to rock a Poseidon.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

mine landed in newark should have it tommorow


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Still loving my white.. but the yellow is beautiful


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

And it's here!! Prometheus Poseidon blue-yellow... man, it's gorgeous, gotta see it in real life to believe it... in the office now, not able to size the bracelet yet...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> And it's here!! Prometheus Poseidon blue-yellow... man, it's gorgeous, gotta see it in real life to believe it... in the office now, not able to size the bracelet yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it ! Big congrats ! I knew that yellow was going to be the sexiest but I'm just fill on blue/blue pieces right now. But man!!! That looks amazing !!!!! Wowwwww !


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I knew it ! Big congrats ! I knew that yellow was going to be the sexiest but I'm just fill on blue/blue pieces right now. But man!!! That looks amazing !!!!! Wowwwww !


Thanks man! Can't wait to get home and size the bracelet... forgot to bring the tools to work today... doh...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> Thanks man! Can't wait to get home and size the bracelet... forgot to bring the tools to work today... doh...
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I see you're on Diver's Watches FB group. That's awesome, that's my first home. You should post that beauty on the Microbrand Watches group too. More people need to drool at it like I am, just now.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I see you're on Diver's Watches FB group. That's awesome, that's my first home. You should post that beauty on the Microbrand Watches group too. More people need to drool at it like I am, just now.


Sure, will do that...  

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Stop it please just stop.... Mines going to land at home very soon and I'm at work in the middle of nowhere for 2 more weeks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Luckily she hates watches but loves me.
> 
> My Black/Yellow is in Newark, NJ on its way here so naturally I have to rock a Poseidon.


Now that's a mother in law I would like to have! Any daughters left ? ;-) Hope you get your Poseidon today!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TomV said:


> Now that's a mother in law I would like to have! Any daughters left ? ;-) Hope you get your Poseidon today!


Thanks a lot. She's pretty awesome and loves my wife and daughter to death. One sister left, actually. A woman of God with zero mileage. Great girl, 22yrs old.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Sadly, looks like I won't be getting mine as scheduled this evening ............ :-(

Stuck in customs !

Always seem to have problems with packages from Portugal .......

Regards,


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Joy on Long Island


















On the Yellow Robby as soon as I sized the bracelet ( and put in the drawer )


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot. She's pretty awesome and loves my wife and daughter to death. One sister left, actually. A woman of God with zero mileage. Great girl, 22yrs old.


Wow...woman from God and only 22 yrs old....if she likes a Poseidon you can send her over with Fedex ;-)

Is your Poseidon in yet?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Joy on Long Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on The Hirsch Robby Mike!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Looks great on The Hirsch Robby Mike!!


Here a little better light


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TomV said:


> Wow...woman from God and only 22 yrs old....if she likes a Poseidon you can send her over with Fedex ;-)
> 
> Is your Poseidon in yet?


Poseidon not here yet and I'll check a shipping quote for my sharer in law lol


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Here a little better light


Yesssssssss


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Joy on Long Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how happy are you ?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Fantastic shot !


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Fantastic shot !


Thanks man!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How's the lume on the Yellow version??


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It arrived at my in-law's ! 
I'm outta here !


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

The new Poseidon colors are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here we go. A few shots from my cruiser. 









































Sorry no room or time for Lume yet but it's a winner. Looks and feels super expensive.

One more from the park to see that beautiful dial


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> The new Poseidon colors are simply gorgeous!


Here it is yellow black!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Here it is yellow black!


ISO?


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Got her all sized now









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

These are looking top banana


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Silly question. Are the spring bars screwed in? Never had a watch with this type 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow !


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Joy on Long Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing on the Robbie, Mike.  Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

http://imgur.com/3mZck


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

CONGRATS guys! Great pics! I'm bumming, because FedEx diverted my watch to the wrong location! Bastards! Have to wait until tomorrow....Living through all of you right now....CONGRATS AGAIN!   Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got home to finally see this


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

After seeing that hirsch robby i had to order one.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is mine with *BOREALIS / Isofrane Watch band - Poseidon Yellow Black

*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Here is mine with *BOREALIS / Isofrane Watch band - Poseidon Yellow Black
> 
> *
> View attachment 8465346
> ...


Big congrats ! 
Gotta love those Borealis straps ! 
More comfortable and easier to buckle in and out than Isofrane. Superior in every way, to me. But some need that vanilla smell.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok some fresh Robby ....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

^*^ Perfect !!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Joph said:


> http://imgur.com/3mZck


Great shots


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine arrived today. Put it straight onto rubber.


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

That fitted rubber looks great !

Care to share your source ? Might be a bit big for my skinny wrist, though .....

Received mine today, as well. Was supposed to arrive yesterday, but got held up in customs !

My FedEx package seemed bigger than I expected, so was very pleasantly surprised when I handled it, as it had two items inside ! Turned out, Carlos and Maria had combined it with my Estoril as well !!! 

Was wondering why I hadn't received any shipping notification for the Estoril, since everyone else was getting their Black , Arabic, No-date models already !!!

Very happy with my Poseidon, but will definitely be getting those Panerai spring-bars, as I don't feel too confident using my Natos and Zulus ...

Regards,


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it's a Sinn U1/U2 silicon strap



phlabrooy said:


> That fitted rubber looks great !
> 
> Care to share your source ? Might be a bit big for my skinny wrist, though .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

My blue/yellow turned up today and all I can say is pictures do NOT do this watch justice. Looks so much better in person, need to get bracelet sized then good to go


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Just received my blue/yellow Poseidon, immediately swapped the bracelet out for a new tan suede leather strap. The bracelet is really heavy, and i for one definitely can't pull it off. First impressions are great and you'll see why from the pictures below. The lume is bang tidy, and the dome crystal looks like double domed. One being the dome crystal, second being another domed layer covering the entire surface from bezel to bezel.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

watchnatic said:


> Just received my blue/yellow Poseidon, immediately swapped the bracelet out for a new tan suede leather strap. The bracelet is really heavy, and i for one definitely can't pull it off. First impressions are great and you'll see why from the pictures below. The lume is bang tidy, and the dome crystal looks like double domed. One being the dome crystal, second being another domed layer covering the entire surface from bezel to bezel.
> 
> View attachment 8470962
> View attachment 8470970
> ...


That looks Amazing on leather!! I switched bands to the black yellow Hirsch Robby and will post some new pics later as well.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

How does changing the strap work? Not familar with the type. Screws? 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> That fitted rubber looks great !
> 
> Care to share your source ? Might be a bit big for my skinny wrist, though .....
> 
> ...


Link to spring bars?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Joph said:


> Link to spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Right here: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/310304839794


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchnatic said:


> Just received my blue/yellow Poseidon, immediately swapped the bracelet out for a new tan suede leather strap. The bracelet is really heavy, and i for one definitely can't pull it off. First impressions are great and you'll see why from the pictures below. The lume is bang tidy, and the dome crystal looks like double domed. One being the dome crystal, second being another domed layer covering the entire surface from bezel to bezel.
> 
> View attachment 8470962
> View attachment 8470970
> ...


Jaw dropping hot ! Wow ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hyp_gnosis said:


> Mine arrived today. Put it straight onto rubber.


Great job, Paul ! I've seen these Sinn rubber straps fit on a bunch of diver's perfectly. Gotta put it on my watch list cus that looks just perfect.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Prometheus Poseidon black yellow on a Hirsch Robby Strap

*


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Prometheus Poseidon black yellow on a Hirsch Robby Strap
> 
> *
> View attachment 8473626


Awesome! Congrats! Finally picked mine up from FedEx today. It's gorgeous! Can't wait to get home and size the bracelet. Or maybe throw it on something else I have laying around. Enjoy it! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Prometheus Poseidon black yellow on a Hirsch Robby Strap
> 
> *
> View attachment 8473626


Great idea  looks great enjoy man!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Quality Control issue here. I think someone else mentioned that their lug screws were loose? 
Man, am I bummed! Mine's missing a lug screw completely. Checked the whole box to be sure, and not to be found. Emailing Carlos right now. So sad that I can't wear the watch. Especially after waiting 2 extra days for delivery - due to FedEx's screw up.

UPDATE: Carlos had already contacted me to resolve the issue. Kudos to him and his excellent customer service! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Customer Service issue here. I think someone else mentioned that their lug screws were loose?
> Man, am I bummed! Mine's missing a lug screw completely. Checked the whole box to be sure, and not to be found. Emailing Carlos right now. So sad that I can't wear the watch. Especially after waiting 2 extra days for delivery - due to FedEx's screw up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Maybe go with Luis Watches503 idea and use spring bars until you get your Lug Screw shipped. Sorry thats a bummer......


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Prometheus Poseidon black yellow on a Hirsch Robby Strap
> 
> *
> View attachment 8473626


It's looks like the Hirsch is exactly meant for this watch.  Awesome looking.
From the pictures it seems that the black dial comes with a black date wheel too? A very nice touch if so.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Customer Service issue here. I think someone else mentioned that their lug screws were loose?
> Man, am I bummed! Mine's missing a lug screw completely. Checked the whole box to be sure, and not to be found. Emailing Carlos right now. So sad that I can't wear the watch. Especially after waiting 2 extra days for delivery - due to FedEx's screw up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm sorry this is happening to you but Carlos will surely take care of you when he wakes up.

I was just asking him about availability of other color combos since I love my black/yellow and grey/orange, and he was about to go to sleep but answered that all black/yellows are sold out.

I guarantee you Carlos will take care of you. He's just sleeping right now. In the future, I'd email seller/company before anything. Let the person or company handle it first before letting something like this be public.

I've had issues with sellers but I only make it public when they don't make good on it. Just a common courtesy.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Maybe go with Luis Watches503 idea and use spring bars until you get your Lug Screw shipped. Sorry thats a bummer......


Yes, I'll probably get those too. But still, several days (if not a week) that I can't wear it. Oh well! Lots of watches to hold me over.....but this thing is gorgeous! Wow! Wow! Wow!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Maybe go with Luis Watches503 idea and use spring bars until you get your Lug Screw shipped. Sorry thats a bummer......


YaAh that's a bummer. No fun waiting longer to enjoy his beautiful watch. 
They won't work on the bracelet but will be perfect with most straps.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Yes, I'll probably get those too. But still, several days (if not a week) that I can't wear it. Oh well! Lots of watches to hold me over.....but this thing is gorgeous! Wow! Wow! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Ok glad you love it and find it beautiful. So sorry that this is happening to you.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you but Carlos will surely take care of you when he wakes up.
> 
> I was just asking him about availability of other color combos since I love my black/yellow and grey/orange, and he was about to go to sleep but answered that all black/yellows are sold out.
> 
> ...


Oh, I certainly didn't mean to cause problems. I'm sure Carlos will make good - he has always provided me with excellent CS as I have owned several of his watches. Since I had seen the post from someone else about loose screws, I thought I would chime in - so other people would be aware to tighten their screws - that's all. It is a quality control issue, and people should be aware.

BY NO MEANS was I trashing Carlos or Prometheus. I'm kind of surprised that you read it that way, but I suppose I see how you could...

UPDATE: Carlos has already contacted me to resolve the issue. Kudos to him and his excellent customer service!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Maybe go with Luis Watches503 idea and use spring bars until you get your Lug Screw shipped. Sorry thats a bummer......


Spring bars ordered. Thanks for the link guys! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

You're gonna love the spring bars ! Looking forward to your opinion. 

(Btw, I didn't think you were trashing anyone)


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> I think it's a Sinn U1/U2 silicon strap


Correct! Sinn Rubber. One of the most versatile rubber straps I own.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Quality Control issue here. I think someone else mentioned that their lug screws were loose?
> Man, am I bummed! Mine's missing a lug screw completely. Checked the whole box to be sure, and not to be found. Emailing Carlos right now. So sad that I can't wear the watch. Especially after waiting 2 extra days for delivery - due to FedEx's screw up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Wow! QC issue for sure! That's terrible.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Loving it so far...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 2 from work


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Wanted to give everyone a heads up with an issue i had.

The screws in the bracelet fell out. I went to go check afterwards and it seems some of them dont screw in tight and will continously spin never getting tight. Please check your bracelet link pins to make sure they all get tight. I got lucky and no dmg but it could have just fallen off my wrist anywhere 

Just wanted to give a heads up


Are the lug screws also suppose to get tight? Seems one is tight one on side and the other side spins....

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Prometheus Poseidon black yellow on a Hirsch Robby Strap
> 
> *
> View attachment 8473626


Such a perfect match

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

O noes I sure hope you get the replacement screw bars from prometheus


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys if you have quality issues don't panic and just contact Carlos, he'll solve things in no time


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Carlos provides top notch customer service. 

For example, one of my clasps wasn't locking in once. I had this issue with a Raven once and Steve Laughlin provided top notch customer service also. It was a tiny adjustment so Steve told me to send it to him and I had it back the same week. That's top notch customer service. 

What did Carlos do when my clasp wasn't locking in ? He Fedex'ed another clasp within an hour with 2 extra links on each side and I asked him for extra lug bars so he sent those too. 

He could've told me to do like Steve did, and just send it to Paul's Watch Service that he uses for USA warranty stuff and wait. Or like Tempest Ben from Tempest Watches that sent me another one and asked me to send the damaged one that didn't shut. That would've been acceptable to. 3 great customer service experiences but Carlos never asked for the damaged or broken one back. 

I should add that the Raven was second hand and with expired warranty so Steve had no need to take care of me and still did. He's awesome too. 

If anyone has any issues, Carlos will take care of them in a flash. 

Guaranteed. Period. 

Thanks for the heads up on the screws. I'll keep my eyes open and apply Loctite if needed.


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Joph said:


> Wanted to give everyone a heads up with an issue i had.
> 
> The screws in the bracelet fell out. I went to go check afterwards and it seems some of them dont screw in tight and will continously spin never getting tight. Please check your bracelet link pins to make sure they all get tight. I got lucky and no dmg but it could have just fallen off my wrist anywhere
> 
> ...


I also found loose screws and tried to warn you all for checking. I applied some loctite before tightening the screws of bars and screws of bracelet. If you tighten the end bars you need to hold one end and tighten the other end or else it will spin and you cant tighten


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> Guys if you have quality issues don't panic and just contact Carlos, he'll solve things in no time


Yup. Carlos already contacted me regarding my issue. Top notch CS!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

i must have missed your post or i would have checked them.

why Loctite? wont that prevent further adjustments down the road?

it seems some of the bracelet screws just dont thread in. i swapped them around with some of the ones from the links i took out. hopefully everything stays tight now. ill will be constantly checking them each day to make sure. hopefully after a week if they show no change i will stop worrying.

i didnt feel like this was an issue to contact carlos about. i just wanted to make sure everyone else was aware. so no one has there watch fall off there wrist.



TomV said:


> I also found loose screws and tried to warn you all for checking. I applied some loctite before tightening the screws of bars and screws of bracelet. If you tighten the end bars you need to hold one end and tighten the other end or else it will spin and you cant tighten


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I have posted updates on my previous posts, but I just want to follow up. Carlos is amazing! He has already shipped me not only the missing screw, but multiple screws, replacement screw bars and threw in a Borealis rubber strap, to boot! I couldn't be more pleased. I already knew that Carlos' customer service was great - but now I feel that this is the best experience I have had with any watch company to date. Keith at Boschett is wonderful too, but Carlos is the best and fastest to respond and rectify. Kudos and big thanks go out to Carlos! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CzeslawM (Jun 7, 2016)

Received my Prometheus Thursday; thank you Carlos, it is much much more beautiful in person than in photos, and it's quite heavy and sturdy which is a plus. 

Remarkably, it arrived via FedEx in for days from Portugal. 

Carlos, if you anticipate a future diver reaching 5000ATM (or above) I would would be very interested.


----------



## CzeslawM (Jun 7, 2016)

For those of you considering this watch the pictures, albeit beautiful, don't do it justice. The crystal doom makes photography challenging, but in person makes a more bold, deliberative statement. 

Kudos to Carlos on a wonderful watch, and outstanding and prompt customer service.


----------



## TomV (May 7, 2016)

Joph said:


> i must have missed your post or i would have checked them.
> 
> why Loctite? wont that prevent further adjustments down the road?
> 
> ...


If you use a small amount of correct loctite (thread locker) it will prevent screws from getting unscrewed. With some heat you can still unscrew later on. (If you are having a problem screwing in , first turn left and then turn right to tighten.....hope it works for you! Good luck)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure if my watch had locite on the screws but I found some screws difficult to screw back in when I was sizing the bracelet. But definitely check and tighten it before you wear it


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone else feel that the bezel action is very loose on their Poseidon? Just noticed that it's extremely easy to turn this bezel. Not a big deal for me, but it could be for a true Diver.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Bezel seems fine been loving it


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine isn't what I would call loose but I've definitely had more solid feeling bezels


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Such a perfect match
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed! Just bought a gently used one on eBay for$69 shipped. Psyched! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wishing I would've taken advantage of that pre-order; it looks great.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Feeling a little sportier today so went with Manta Ray but just a friendly reminder that the "Panerai" style spring bars work perfectly on the Poseidons and Manta Rays.


















They also sell 2 for $7.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Those yellow Poseidons look great!! Makes me miss mine. It was just too big for my wrists. I agree on Carlos's customer service. He's great to deal with. Looking forward to my incoming Estoril!


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Some pics here, love the domed crystal and the lume is crazy!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My Black/Yellow was shipped on the 14th, and I was very surprised to see that the Black/Yellow were already showing as out of stock, at that time !

One of my lug screws was a bit loose, but I took the bracelet off as soon as I received the watch, and put it on a Nato. I won't be using the bracelet, so tucked it back in the case.

Very happy with it on the Nato, but I definitely want to change to the springbars !

#Watches503, would it be possible to tell me the thickness of your springbars, please ? Reason being, there are quite a few available on the Bay, and I was thinking to get them from the guy in Australia.

I now fully understand and appreciate the reason Carlos increased the L2L from the original 50mm, to the present 52mm. The clearance is very tight. I have no problem with my Nato, but the Zulu might be too thick ! Are your Panerai bars much thicker that the original screw bars ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> My Black/Yellow was shipped on the 14th, and I was very surprised to see that the Black/Yellow were already showing as out of stock, at that time !
> 
> One of my lug screws was a bit loose, but I took the bracelet off as soon as I received the watch, and put it on a Nato. I won't be using the bracelet, so tucked it back in the case.
> 
> ...


Still in bed and don't wanna wake up baby by looking the last unused pair and measuring them but yes, they are much thicker and are not sold by the width on eBay.

I got mine from Texas.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/310304839794










They'll work perfectly with most straps.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Another type of spring bars that could work is the seiko monster/tuna ones. My Poseidon's lug screws came loose after a day of wearing so I took them out and changed them to the seiko tuna spring bars. They fit well and are thick and sturdy as they are thicker than normal spring bars, but because of the thickness they might not fit into some of the leather straps.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchnatic said:


> Another type of spring bars that could work is the seiko monster/tuna ones. My Poseidon's lug screws came loose after a day of wearing so I took them out and changed them to the seiko tuna spring bars. They fit well and are thick and sturdy as they are thicker than normal spring bars, but because of the thickness they might not fit into some of the leather straps.


Thanks a lot for sharing. So you mean the 2.5mm ones ?

This was me earlier at work and still now after getting home.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Still in bed and don't wanna wake up baby by looking the last unused pair and measuring them but yes, they are much thicker and are not sold by the width on eBay.
> 
> I got mine from Texas.
> 
> ...


Hahaha,

Sorry about that .... forgot about the time zones. Was just about going to bed !

Still wondering if 2.5mm would be too thick for my Natos and Zulus ? The ones from Australia are 2.5mm thick and he offers free shipping. The guy in Texas charges more for shipping than the bars !

Are the tips of the Seiko bars long enough though ?

I have always maintained, on other threads and fora, that watches using anything other than normal springbars, should come with spares of whatever type of bars that they require .... I mean, it's not like you can just nip round to the hardware store and pick something up !!!

Some crappy pics ....

























Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue-yellow on canvas strap 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing. So you mean the 2.5mm ones ?
> 
> This was me earlier at work and still now after getting home.


Yes, you are right. It's 2.5mm in diameter. For a watch like Poseidon which has quite a sizeable lug hole and being quite hefty, those normal sized spring bars certainly won't give me the confidence to use them. By normal size i meant 1.5mm to 1.8mm in diameter. So i'd definitely recommend 2.5mm (in diameter) spring bars to use for Poseidon.

Just a note: For many other watches, 2.5mm (in diameter) spring bars don't fit because the lug holes are not large enough. You can still try and squeeze in such a misfit spring bar, but the spring bar will not extend fully and completely into the lug hole, which means the spring bar will jolt loose very easily. I hope i'm explaining it clearly.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> Sorry about that .... forgot about the time zones. Was just about going to bed !
> 
> ...


I'm using the Seiko tuna spring bars and they fit well. They are 2.5mm thick and feels sturdy. In my opinion, the ends of the spring bars are long enough because they extend fully and completely well into the lug hole. However, they don't look flushed when viewed from the exterior side of the lug hole. But it doesn't matter so long the spring bars have extended fully and completely into the lug hole. And at 2.5mm thickness in diameter, you should have no problems with any Natos or Zulus canvas straps. If they are leather ones, i measured you'll at least have 2mm of clearance between the case to the point of the edge of the spring bar. So if your leather Zulus are not much more than 2mm thick, then it should fit easily. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Saw this thread over in the other sections. Fun comparison

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3322994

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys, I was trying to keep this to myself, as i don't really know if Carlos wants this to be public knowledge.....But alas I can't hold it in any longer. Of course some of you may already know this, but I just read Carlos' email this morning.

As most of you know - the black/yellow Poseidons are out of stock on the Prometheus website. Guess what? Only 30 exist. 

Pretty darn cool, huh? 

He did day that it's not a limited edition, and he may make more to meet the demands. 

But for right now, having such an amazing watch that is one of only 30 in the world makes me darned happy.... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Joph said:


> Saw this thread over in the other sections. Fun comparison
> 
> Prometheus Poseidon Black/Yellow vs. IWC Aquatimer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Thanks feel free to post any comments on This new thread if you like


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome thread! Wanted to see those side by side


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Awesome thread! Wanted to see those side by side


Yes me too Glad Omar was only 30 minutes away for us to get the watches together. Thanks Mike for the heads up on the Hirsch Robby strap!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Black and yellow look great, but man, the Poseidon blue is just perfect.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> Black and yellow look great, but man, the Poseidon blue is just perfect.


Gotta agree with you. Absolutely love my black/yellow 

















But those blue/yellow are definitely more eye candylicious.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Gotta agree with you. Absolutely love my black/yellow
> 
> But those blue/yellow are definitely more eye candylicious.


Did you say blue/yellow? ?









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Guys, I was trying to keep this to myself, as i don't really know if Carlos wants this to be public knowledge.....But alas I can't hold it in any longer. Of course some of you may already know this, but I just read Carlos' email this morning.
> 
> As most of you know - the black/yellow Poseidons are out of stock on the Prometheus website. Guess what? Only 30 exist.
> 
> ...


That's great to know ..... |>

Well, even if Carlos went ahead with making another batch, it's not likely that he'll be making hundreds more !!! :-d

Regards,


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Guys, I was trying to keep this to myself, as i don't really know if Carlos wants this to be public knowledge.....But alas I can't hold it in any longer. Of course some of you may already know this, but I just read Carlos' email this morning.
> 
> As most of you know - the black/yellow Poseidons are out of stock on the Prometheus website. Guess what? Only 30 exist.
> 
> ...


Only 30? Wow. So few

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> Did you say blue/yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did say blue/yellow  
That thing is ridiculously awesome !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Poseidon update .....

Been wearing my Poseidon 24/7 since getting it last Friday evening, not easy to do since it arrived together with my gorgeous Estoril, and so far it is running almost spot-on accuracy wise !

I have not really had any issues with the lume at night. As I mentioned in the other thread, I might have got lucky, or Carlos might have upgraded the lume on this new batch ..... lasts fine throughout the night. There were lots of conflicting reports on the lume on the various models from the original batch .... but I am very satisfied with mine.

The first thing I did on receiving it, was to remove the bracelet and put it on a Nato. Have since changed it to a Zulu.

Inspite of having a wrist size a bit less than 7 inches, it sits very comfortably on my wrist.

At first, I thought to ask Carlos for a spare set of lug screwbars, just in case, but have since ordered the Panerai springbars from the guy in Texas, as I think I will feel more confident with these installed.

My Black/Yellow is really a looker, but then, you guys already know that !!! ...... and at the moment, it's just one of 30 pieces ! 

b-)

Regards,


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Today (finally), everything that I needed came in the mail. The replacement lug bars and screws from Carlos (thanks to him for the extra strap!), the spring bars from TX, and the Robby. Hate to report that I'm not a big fan of the Robby. There is a pic below. To me - the yellow doesn't really match well in daylight. And it's ridiculously hard to pass the strap through the keepers. Just pet peeves of mine - I'm picky.

The spring bars didn't fit through the Robbie or the Borealis, but the OEM lug bars do. Whoever said that the new Borealis rubber straps are awesome was DEAD ON. This newer version is at least 10 times better than the old. And by far, this strap is the most comfortable and best-looking...IMHO.

Haven't even sized the bracelet yet. To me....this watch is made for rubber. Thoughts?

First, the Robbie.... (meh)



Now, the Borealis rubber....





Big CONGRATS to all the new owners! It's a heck of a watch, and well worth the wait! And Carlos is the best....hands down! Thanks again to him for making it right.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice, Dave. Congrats!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree, Carlos and Prometheus Watches
are both great. 

Congrats on your new beauty.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Dave Congrats on the watch and getting all the parts and straps!! I love the Robby and have been wearing it with the lug bars all week. The Borealis is a really nice strap no doubt but the Robby gets most wear time so far. Haven't even sized my bracelet yet


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Dave Congrats on the watch and getting all the parts and straps!! I love the Robby and have been wearing it with the lug bars all week. The Borealis is a really nice strap no doubt but the Robby gets most wear time so far. Haven't even sized my bracelet yet












The Robby is my favorite strap right now my only downside is the distance between the holes


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Wearing my black/yellow for the first time today and loving it! I haven't had any issues related to bracelet sizing or any of the screws being lose. It's a fantastic looking watch and I'm sure it'll serve me well for a long time. One thing that surprised me was how small it feels for a case that is 43 mm wide. Also, a very low profile for something with a 3,500 m depth rating. This has been my first Prometheus purchase and I'm very confident it won't be my last.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Love this blue









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got some interesting pics for you guys....decided on a flat shark mesh bracelet for this watch







Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, I don't want to dig through 147pages of threads for answers. I have two quick questions:

1- Is the Posseidon too big for a 6.5in wrist?
2- Is the lume as good as people say?

Thanks!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 6.75 inch wrist and it fits me fine. 
The lume is OK. Not the brightest I own and definitely not the worst. If you charge it up it glows brightly and then drops off, but is still visible in the early hours of the morning. 
Here is my Blue Yellow on Blue Perlon strap.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Still not tempted to swap out the bracelet but I'm loving all your combos !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Received my Panerai springbars from the US ..... Not too bad, took 8 days to Malaysia.

Installed the bars immediately, and definitely feel more secure about my watch now !

The tips are a bit loose, but they extend all the way through, so are fine. I did try the Seiko fat bars, which were pretty good too, but would have been better if the tips were a bit longer though .....

































Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Sorry about that bottom image of the Estoril ........ 

Can't seem to remove it !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

G-F said:


> Guys, I don't want to dig through 147pages of threads for answers. I have two quick questions:
> 
> 1- Is the Posseidon too big for a 6.5in wrist?
> 2- Is the lume as good as people say?
> ...


Well, my wrist is just over 6.5in, no problems whatsoever !









As for the lume, I guess it depends on which version you go for ...... but, my Black/Yellow lume is great !

Go for it !

It's a great watch.

Regards,


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

G-F said:


> Guys, I don't want to dig through 147pages of threads for answers. I have two quick questions:
> 
> 1- Is the Posseidon too big for a 6.5in wrist?
> 2- Is the lume as good as people say?
> ...












1- My wrist is 6.5
2- Whaddya think?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

G-F said:


> Guys, I don't want to dig through 147pages of threads for answers. I have two quick questions:





G-F said:


> 1- Is the Posseidon too big for a 6.5in wrist?
> 2- Is the lume as good as people say?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd say size is a matter of taste. The dial size makes the watch wear at a smaller diameter. Mine felt smaller than my 42mm moray which has a big dial. For me the impression of size came mostly from the tall lugs. The lug to lug length wasn't an issue it was the tallness of the lugs that made it seem big. In the end it was a touch to large for MY tastes. It never felt like it was out of place on my wrist.

The bezel on mine definitely did not lume like kiosai's. My bezel lumed like the dial. The hands were the brightest. Imagine the above picture but with the bezel as bright as the dial markers. Seems like there is production variation out there.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I'd say size is a matter of taste. The dial size makes the watch wear at a smaller diameter. Mine felt smaller than my 42mm moray which has a big dial. For me the impression of size came mostly from the tall lugs. The lug to lug length wasn't an issue it was the tallness of the lugs that made it seem big. In the end it was a touch to large for MY tastes. It never felt like it was out of place on my wrist.
> 
> The bezel on mine definitely did not lume like kiosai's. My bezel lumed like the dial. The hands were the brightest. Imagine the above picture but with the bezel as bright as the dial markers. Seems like there is production variation out there.


I'm not aware of any lume production issues with the first batch. But I'm sure, shld there be, Carlos will be more than willing to do an 1-to-1 exchange if you are willing to send him back the so-called defective piece.

Juz in case it's my "photographic trickery" that unnecessarily elevates expectations of lume performance, let me share that these photos are taken immediately in low ambient light after the watch had been bathed in light for about half a minute.

Under normal lighting, and for most part of the day, it looks more like this:










Under near zero ambient light:










So dun go about expecting Tron-like performance unless it's freshly charged and in a dim environment. Enjoy!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally home from work to find my Black/Yellow Prometheus waiting









Only problem... It was bought to satisfy my Grail urge which was an IWC Aquatimer Chronograph, Since ordering the Poseiden and receiving it I've managed to get my Grail, albeit my wife is holding it hostage for my 50th in October !!

First impressions, its stunning, Solid, Heavy looks the nuts to be honest. I've tried it on various rubber dive straps and it works across them all. The bracelet is still in its wrapping in the box as i don't do bracelets.

So what to do with this??

Mark


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the two watches and the impending 50th! I would recommend that you keep it and use it on days that you don't want the IWC to be exposed to potential damage or when you're travelling abroad.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

On a separate note, I have experienced the dreaded loose screw syndrome on my bracelet. So this is an additional word of warning to all bracelet users, double check the screws! I found some of the screws tend to turn in a bi-directional manner and do not seem to lock, therefore making removal a little challenging. One of these bi-directional screws came loose and almost fell out of the bracelet. Luckily I spotted it and pushed it back in before removing the watch from my wrist. 
I used a bracelet tool pictured below on one end and a screwdriver on the other to remove and replace them.







Luckily with the additional screws from the removed links I was able to replace the loose screw with one that does lock. Then I made sure to add loctite to all the screws. On further examination of the loose screw, it would seem it threads into one of my spare links, but something happens at the end of the thread where it kind of slips; resulting it in it just spinning in the thread.

It's a very minor issue and it should not prevent prospective Prometheus owners from purchasing the watch. It's just something to be mindful of and ensure you check the screws on the bracelet.

Overall the watch is top quality, the bracelet itself is very comfortable and the time keeping is exceptionally accurate (mine is running at -3 seconds per day).


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*
Prometheus Poseidon Black / Yellow in its best environment... The Ocean.

*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue-yellow on leather strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> Blue-yellow on leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is definitely the most eye candy to me. Wearing mind today at work.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Yours is definitely the most eye candy to me. Wearing mind today at work.


Yes I almost bought the Blue / Yellow Poseidon but got the Black/ Yellow. Nice looking watch!!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I think the black/yellow is probably my favorite combo for this watch, but it is just a bit too similar to the Aquatimer to me and not available now anyway, so I picked up a blue/yellow. Received it this week and I do like it quite a bit. I've been on a Perlon kick lately so it's currently on a blue Perlon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

BE YOUR OWN KIND OF BEAUTIFUL


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

endotreated said:


> BE YOUR OWN KIND OF BEAUTIFUL


Great color combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awful timing for me but I hope you guys take advantage of the 20% off. I so wish I could get that blue/yellow but I don't wanna sell my black/yellow to get it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I was looking at pictures of your black yellow when I pulled the trigger on the blue yellow. Only 5 left as of a few hours ago.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> I was looking at pictures of your black yellow when I pulled the trigger on the blue yellow. Only 5 left as of a few hours ago.


Awesome ! Big congrats ! Can't wait to see how happy it makes you.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am looking the get the blue/yellow! shipping them to singapore since there's a discount on it.

how many are there left?

still waiting for Carlos to reply me on the shipping


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't worn my Poseidon in a couple of weeks and decided to wear it to work today. God i love this watch.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool deal. Already have two poseidons though which are both great. Blue white and black green. Wish they had white pirahnas in stock.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> I am looking the get the blue/yellow! shipping them to singapore since there's a discount on it.
> 
> how many are there left?
> 
> still waiting for Carlos to reply me on the shipping


Only 2 left for blue yellow now. Not sure what your exact question is, but they do ship to Singapore, and it looks like for free.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

taike said:


> Only 2 left for blue yellow now. Not sure what your exact question is, but they do ship to Singapore, and it looks like for free.


just pulled the trigger an hour ago. can't wait for it!
so excited.
thank god for the discount code!

how did you know the amount of stocks left?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> just pulled the trigger an hour ago. can't wait for it!
> so excited.
> thank god for the discount code!
> 
> how did you know the amount of stocks left?


Big congrats ! They are all sold out now. Except for the Oceanic edition.

Carlos mentioned there were only 2 left on Facebook earlier. You got one just in time !


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

really tempted to jump on one these during the sale, but I just picked up a Deep Blue Daynight Rescue GMT. Confused, not sure if I should sell the Deep Blue off and pick up the Poseidon, or keep both! Having mixed feelings about the Deep Blue right now.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Just had a hand made strap turn up for my Black/Yellow















Still can't decide if i'm keeping the watch though. Was bought to satisfy my IWC grail urge, but i've managed to score my grail for my 50th with my wifes permission.

Love the watch but can i justify it??

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Tried it on a leather too.... hmmm not sure


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

On Borealis rubber strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My gray dial, black/orange bezel Poseidon is being delivered today! Can hardly contain my excitement! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just received it! Love it! One small issue, the clasp/buckle on the bracelet does not lock onto the pin properly so it comes undone with a slight tug, instead of using the two buttons on the side. I've emailed Carlos about. Anyone else had this issue before?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Just received it! Love it! One small issue, the clasp/buckle on the bracelet does not lock onto the pin properly so it comes undone with a slight tug, instead of using the two buttons on the side. I've emailed Carlos about. Anyone else had this issue before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That looks amazing, first of all!

Carlos will take care of you quickly. Probably sleeping time there now but he's got nothing but top notch customer service.

Happened once to me and he just sent another clasp.

Sorry for your troubles though. I was bummed out when it happened to me but Carlos took care of that quickly.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah that's what I'm hoping he does. Unlike Deep Blue, who I emailed about a watch I purchased from them last week, ended up having a misaligned bezel. They said it can't be fixed and its difficult to align correctly. but if I want to send it in, they can try. I asked them to replace it with a new correctly aligned one or give me a refund. For a $700 watch, a misaligned bezel shouldn't even be happening IMO. Still waiting to hear back lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I took the plunge in a Prometheus Poseidon and the communication and speed of service was quite remarkable, the watch arrived safely and I'm very very pleased with the quality. Thanks! I put mine on a yellow Isofrane to match the bezel and seconds hand and a cool summer color!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow Ken that looks Hot on the Yellow Isofrane Congrats!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow Ken that looks Hot on the Yellow Isofrane Congrats!!


I love it! Thanks


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wowza, Ken ! That yellow rubber really makes it pop ! Looks amazing ! Big congrats ! 
Those blue/yellow's are all sold out now. Can't beat that combo !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Wowza, Ken ! That yellow rubber really makes it pop ! Looks amazing ! Big congrats !
> Those blue/yellow's are all sold out now. Can't beat that combo !


Thanks for the code!


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just bought this off the forum! Can't wait! I've got a blue Borealis strap on its way for it. Seller said it was mint. I'm hoping!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got it today. Love this brand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if Prometheus has another project coming up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

heatharnold said:


> Does anyone know if Prometheus has another project coming up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a manta ray version 2 in the works though its not moving very fast at this point. Think its the backlog on movements holding it up. Fantastic watches love that blue orange poseidon you just got. Have the yellow pirahna myself and its also a great watch.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today. Absolutely in love with it.


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't decide if I like the Poseidon on the bracelet or my Borealis strap best! The yellow piranha gets the most wrist time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I forgot about that one. I saw it just scanning the web a while back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippe1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sold mine cause lume was disappointing when you make a dive watch and you cant get the lume right that's just sad!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Way too cool !
















First assembly of a Taiwanese FB group LE Poseidon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Way too cool !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looking forward to mine.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


Bad to the bone ! Big congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

mekenical said:


>


wow that is nice....where can I get me one?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> wow that is nice....where can I get me one?


Try watchrecon, the group only made 20 of them and they sold out.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Really amazing piece, if they made these for the public I think they'd sell out quick!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


Is the case DLC?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Is the case DLC?


Yes they are DLC, they made 20 pcs.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new Black/green Poseidon.....
love the domed sapphire and lumed bezel.....nice case shape.....SS bracelet is nice win the divers extension, but also wears well on Natos and straps...really nice black dial, with shiney indices....and of all my autos, one of the sweetest to wind!

































Really love over the green, and the lumed bezel!
pic above is what the lume looked like with very little charge.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I have had two now great watch


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Believe I have settled on the black leather strap....I do like the braclet, but honestly find the opened up case to be more pleasing to my eye!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The orange and black look so good #2/20


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Poseidon with yellow Isofrane


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

A couple of photos of one of the more recent iterations of Prometheus' Poseidon....

















Check out the thread; https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/prometheus-poseidon-black-star-4052770.html


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Trying On Leather*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Trying On Leather*


Beautiful combo !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Beautiful combo !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy  Usually I'm not a leather fan, but I love this combo.

Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I finally got the courage to do a YouTube video and went with the Full Lume on stingray to pop that cherry. It's not a review. I'm just sharing my love with the world. I'm too biased to make a review.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ortx (Aug 8, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool looking dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ortx said:


> Cool looking dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !


----------

